#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-22
<cwillu> I guess it's that time, isn't it?
<cwillu> update-manager -c -d still the right magic?
<davmor2> Good morning Everybody!
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: did heno say how to go with the wiki pages in the end?
<ara> davmor2: he made a proposal for Firefox3. I will review it and talk to you and him later
<davmor2> Sound
<ara> Hello all! We remember you that today is the first Ubuntu Testing Day!
<ara> If you want to help with Ubuntu and don't know where to start this is the perfect ocassion
<ara> we will be testing Intrepid Alpha 6 Live sessions, so you won't need to install anything on your systems
<ara> Here you will find the links to the ISO cd images to test: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20080922#Which%20release%20we%20will%20be%20testing?
<ara> more information about the testing day can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20080922
<ara> we will be here all day to answer the questions you might have
<Kesman> oh man if there was a file that I just could put on my usb-stick and boot with it
<ara> Kesman: you can download the ISO and use virtualbox to launch it
<ara> Kesman: in case you don't want to burn a CD
<Kesman> never tought about that :P
<ara> Kesman: here there is a small doc on how to install virtualbox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Kesman> thanks
<thekorn_> happy testing-day!
<thekorn_> hmm, should changing the status via the fusa applet change the status of pidgin?
<davmor2> thekorn_: Apparantly so yes
<thekorn_> davmor2: just found out, it works, the only state which does not work is 'busy' as pidgin does not have such a state
<thekorn_> at least in a default live session
<davmor2> thekorn_: no it doesn't it has invisible instead :) I don't know whether you can mod the invisible to be busy and get round it that way.  However it's really made for empathy which does have a busy :)
<thekorn_> right, but noone knows when empathy will make its way as default IM into ubuntu
<thekorn_> other question: how exactly should this installing of restricted driver for graphic cards work? in a perfect world this would not require any session log out/log in, right?
<thekorn_> and compiz should be usable right after jockey finished the installing process
<Tech2000> Hi, I know this is not the correct place to ask but I'll try anyway...   Is it a common problem with that some usb stuff, like a n old pendrive (markvision) and a gps unit (magellan 4215) makes the computer hangs...  It frezes completly.  :(
<davmor2> Tech2000: your right it's not the right place and maybe you could be more specific like which version of what your running?
<davmor2> thekorn_: In an ideal world that would be the case unfortunately it needs to resart X to kick in which does require a restart :(
<davmor2> or hitting alt-ctrl-backspace should do it too as it restarts the session and x also IIRC
<Tech2000> davmor2: I have tried it on all versions from 7.04 -> Intrepid Ibex
<Tech2000> And the same issues on all platforms..
<davmor2> Tech2000: is it a hand built system?
<Tech2000> Yes..
<davmor2> is it the front usb slot?
<davmor2> if so try the back one and see if it has the same result
<Tech2000> No. I'm using the usb ports from the mobo.. (at the back)
<davmor2> bizarre how old is the system?
<Tech2000> And I have acctuallt tried the usb ports on all places..
<Tech2000> I'ts from december 07
<davmor2> daft question probably but it is USB2.0 and not 1.0 isn't it?
<Tech2000> it's a amdx4 4 gb ram, geforce 8800
<thekorn_> davmor2: after restarting X everything works :) but I thought jockey is doing some magic, because I hear the login sound twice during the process of installing the driver
<Tech2000> yes. it's 2.0
<davmor2> thekorn_: Pass as far as I knew you needed to reboot.  It should infact throw up a reboot icon once installed.
<thekorn_> davmor2: no, unfortunatly no "please log out/log in"-notification in a live session for me, but will try it again in a bit to be sure
<davmor2> Tech2000: seems strange that the only time I ever had an issue similar was when I had reversed the the cables on the front usb by accident.
<davmor2> thekorn_: My bag thought you had installed you can't reboot Live your only meant to really install the binary blob once installed I think is the idea.  Let me check.....
<Tech2000> davmor2: well, that is not the case here..  I know all cables are connected correct and the rest of the USB stuff works just fine..   mouse, keyboard and mobile phone...
<Tech2000> so, it beats me too..
<davmor2> thekorn_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/272238
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 272238 in jockey "No prompt for restart after driver install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davmor2> Tech2000: have you tried either of those devices on other machines?  It may be a fault with the device?
<thekorn_> davmor2: cool thanks, I will add a comment there about my experience in a live session
<Tech2000> yes, tha sad truth is I have tried it on other maschines (windows) and the stuff works there..
<davmor2> thekorn_: I think there is a bug about the music being played too I'll try tracking it down
<thekorn_> asac: hi, I'm testing in a intrepid live session right now, after installing a driver with jockey all my network devices are shown twice in the nm-applet list, is this a known bug, is it a bug in jockey or nm?
<Tech2000> Thanks for the help but I'll have to wait and see if the GPS will get 'supported' in the future...   Maybe the pendrive on the other hand is ready for the trash..   It's very old.. 256 mb...
<davmor2> Tech2000: try pluggin' it in before you switch on your machine
<davmor2> if it hangs then you may be able to get some sort of error message from the system
<Tech2000> Where can one get more involved with ubuntu... I'm an ambassador and I spread the word pretty good...   I have turned my whole family over to ubuntu...   From kids  aged 4 -> to my father (61)...  :)
<Tech2000> davmor2: I'll do that the next reboot..  ;)
<davmor2> find your loco team join their mailing list.  test the latest iso https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20080922 . Join the bug squad etc etc etc
<Tech2000> I wanted to more involved with the swedish translations, but unfortunatly the swedish translationteam doesn't want more translators...   So I'm still looking for something meaningsful to do..
<Tech2000> thx for link...   I'll take a look..
<davmor2> thekorn_: that might be a glitch with live
<thekorn_> davmor2: sorry, which one? the nm-applet bug or the restart X bug?
<Tech2000> can all this testing be done in a virtual environment?  I mean is the test equal to a 'normal' test?
<davmor2> nm-applet
<davmor2> Tech2000: yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox or in kvm if you prefer
<Tech2000> cool. I'm running virtualbox since ages, so that'll be fine..
<Tech2000> thanks for the info...
<davmor2> Tech2000: No Problems
<Tech2000> btw, isn't there a better way to make people aware of the testing...   I mean it would be cool to have all kind of ways to help out presented on a single page...   maybe a thought for brainstorm...
<Kesman> well there are links to subscribe to the mailing lists
<davmor2> add it to brainstorm but there have been a few announcements about today :)
<asac> thekorn_: its a reported issue, yes.
<davmor2> ara: what was decided about layout for the wiki?
<ara> davmor2: attachments will be in the application page, and each test case will have an id
<ara> davmor2: https://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Instructions/TestCaseIDTracker
<davmor2> just got the mail about it :)
<davmor2> So you want the large image uploading to each on of the test page and the table with the image in replacing with heno's code and the screenshot page removing then?
<davmor2> s/on of/one of
<terminator_> Have tried the Live-CD and the Alternate CD and both load perfectly.  What ever you did between alpha 5 and alpha 6 worked.
<ara> davmor2: yep
<davmor2> okay I'll get that done this afternoon then :)
<davmor2> ara: ^
<ara> davmor2: cool, I am also doing a bit on that
<davmor2> heno: Morning :)
<ara> heno: hey :-)
<heno> hey!
<heno> How is testing day going? :)
<ara> heno: for a first day I think is going well. we need to improve things like how to track what people are testing and so forth, but community seems interested in the idea
 * ara -> lunch
<heno> ara, davmor2: cool. Are we continuing to collect results on Alpha 6 in the tracker?
<davmor2> seem to be there were 8 people who have test live session now instead of 1or 2
<heno> I've changed its status to released from testing - it will still accept reports though
<heno> (I hope)
<davmor2> :)
<heno> Looks like we are in general agreement on the testcase wiki structure so we can move cases across today
<heno> test ID on the form aaa-0000, each app has its own page with screenshots attached directly (no thumbnails), install tests pull in fragments of app pages
<davmor2> heno: yes I'm going to up-date all the images on the page this afternoon
<heno> excellent! I'll do some general migration and structure edits as well
<heno> should we set a time line for completing the migration? stgraber will need to point the tracker at the new URLs as well
<davmor2> I think to be honest heno that it shouldn't be a problem for the tests we have to be done for beta.  However if we're going to do new test cases for all the versions then between beta and rc would be more relistic
<stgraber> heno: I'll also need to drop Kubuntu-kde4 from the tracker and maybe some other small changes.
<heno> right
<davmor2-lunch> Does anyone have a working screensaver on intrepid?  On mine it fades to black and then wakes up again instantly
<ara> davmor2: haven't tried, sorry
<thekorn> davmor2, same for me (in a live session)
<davmor2> mines installed :(  I don't think it's a crash though I'll ask about and see if there is a way to catch it
<davmor2> ara: heno: Flying through adding the resize script and attachment to the current tests
<ara> davmor2: cool :)
<davmor2> heno: ara: how the hell do you remove an attachment?
<ara> davmor2: go to the right column menu, attachments
<ara> davmor2: then you can select them to delete
<davmor2> ara: Where on attachments page I have get|view only on the drop down menu there is no mention of remove :(
<ara> davmor2: maybe is a permissions issue. what do you get in this link? https://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Applications/GEdit/Attachments?action=AttachFile&do=del&target=gedit-tn.png
<davmor2> you are not allowed to delete attachments on this page :)
<ara> :-)
<ara> davmor2: tell me what do you need to delete
<davmor2> ara: on calculator I uploaded the -tn.png that needs removing and on evolution I forgot to add .png on the end on evo-contacts so that need removing too please
<ara> davmor2: ok. i will ping schwuk later on to see what's up with the permissions
<davmor2> ta :)
<heno> weird, I didn't think it had special permission setups
<ara> davmor2: done. the evo-contacts has been renamed to evo-contacts.png and the -tn.png on calculator has been removed
<davmor2> ara: ta
<davmor2> heno you and ara both have page on the new wiki?
<davmor2> ie there is a link attached to your names there isn't on mine
<davmor2> could that have something to do with it?
<heno> they all seem to point to our LP pages
<davmor2> heno: this link https://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/HenrikOmma on mine I get no link.  Is this because your account is different?
<heno> davmor2: could be - Let's ask schwuk
 * ara hugs davmor2
<ara> davmor2: great work you're doing with the new testcases wiki :)
<davmor2> ara: heno: that's all the attachments and updates to the display script done
<heno> davmor2: rock!
<davmor2> ara: heno: are we going with the footer with other apps at the bottom of each page?
<ara> davmor2: yes, it could be useful
<davmor2> I'll drop that in next then.
<schwuk> heno: normal users don't get delete permissions - it's the same as wiki.ubuntu.com
<heno> schwuk: can you set your skype to normal mode?
<schwuk> heno: it is
<davmor2> ara: brasero doesn't seem to be in the table but is listed on the footer so I've added the image and footer to it okay
<ara> davmor2: sure. my mistake. thanks
<davmor2> ara: right then I'll start at the bottom and work my way up the list :)
<ara> davmor2: hehehe
<nullack> Hi everyone :)
<davmor2> hello :)
<stgraber> hey
<davmor2> stgraber: hello :)
<ara> nullack, stgraber: afternoon
<davmor2> nee to reboot brb
 * davmor2 thinks pidgin has a memory leak 308 to 341 and I only got pidgin open :(
<heno> cr3: I'm getting no response from the certification site
<jwessel> What is the URL for reporting a problem?
<maco> jwessel: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<heno> jwessel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<jwessel> "cpio -idm --owner=root:root"   doesn't work in 8.10
<jwessel> The problem is fixed already upstream in debian.
<maco> er, ubuntu/+bugs
<heno> maco, jwessel: please refer to the ReportingBugs page though
<jwessel> Yup the page explained I just need to run ubuntu-bug :-)
<heno> we prefer bugs to be filed with ubuntu-bugs where possible
<heno> because then we get the right attachments
<cr3> heno: I see the problem, reporting bug and restarting server
<heno> cr3: thanks
 * heno afk
<maco> heno: does that require still having that nagware, apport, installed?
<jwessel> Thanks maco & heno. bug reported.  Cheers.
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-23
<charlie-tca> Hey, it seems the links to download Xubuntu at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all
<charlie-tca> are all invalid. Who do I tell to get this fixed?
<stgraber> that was for alpha-6 which is now released
<stgraber> so these builds were removed from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<stgraber> the next iso testing will be with beta, those links will be right as soon as the first beta candidates will be published
<charlie-tca> Thanks. Than explains it.
<charlie-tca> except they are still on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> The link is http://release.ubuntu.com/
<andyml> I'd like to upgrade my Lenovo (8.04) 3000 N100 laptop to the 2.6.27 kernel. Can I do it with apt? if so, how?
<andyml> 2.6.24 doesn't seem to control my cooling fans properly...
<nabcore> Just been trying the latest intrepid alpha in live CD mode; I really think you're going to have to push the ram requirements up to 1 Gig
<nabcore> On the brighter side, it's good to see Mozilla have had a moment of clarity with the Eula; but it should be perhaps an indication to follow the Debian lead on this one...
<persia> nabcore: I've run intrepid at 512M without issues.  At 384M (the minimum recommended), it's a little sluggish, but one just has to be careful about how many things are open.
<persia> Clearly, the more RAM the better if you want lots of apps, and lots of flashy stuff :)
<nabcore> I'm swapping like crazy after 30 mins of browser and one shell use
<persia> Which process is eating all your RAM?  It's probably worth a bug.
<nabcore> 8.04.1 did not hit this issue until I started doing silly stuff
<nabcore> I installed xchat to get on here, maybe the apt populating repos has eaten up a lot ?
<nab-core> sorry... ran out of mem
<nab-core> is there an ubuntu pastebin ?
<nabcore> well; this is how it's looking; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/49585/
<sbeattie> nabcore: i386 or amd64? I find the latter to use much more memory, even on 8.04.x
<nabcore> i386
<nabcore> I don't understand why certain processes like trackerd need to run in live cd mode...
<ara> morning all :)
<persia> nabcore: Just to demo things.  If you're running on the liveCD, that's probably why you see the issues with memory: the browser "on-disk" cache ends up being stored in RAM, and may well extend to a couple gigabytes.
<nabcore> ok
<nabcore> but I still don't see what the point of trackerd is; it already knows the content of the cd it's booted from
<persia> It's part of the standard desktop suite, which runs unmodified in the liveCD.  The liveCD is *not* optimised for running in a live environment, but rather optimised for running as a fresh install.
<persia> That it happens to also run in a live environment is a delightful bonus.
<nabcore> extrapolate this trend and you will have a live cd that requires to be installed to the hard drive...
<nabcore> anyway... this is just random feedback from a user; take it or leave it
<nabcore> I think it would be more constructive if I added find findings with the alpha build to the lauchpad database
<persia> nabcore: Indeed.  It is very much worth filing a bug about live environment optimisation: there are ways to address that which may make sense, but not likely for the 8.10 release.
<nabcore> agreed; it's very close is it not?
<persia> Yep.  Another month or so.
<nabcore> that's something to look forward to.
<nabcore> persia; good chatting, but I really must sleep
<davmor2> ara: I swapped all the page format around they just need prettying up now
<ara> davmor2: ok, cool! thanks! I will now put the test cases in the new format (with test cases ids, etc)
<ara> davmor2: morning, btw ;)
<davmor2> Morning :)
<davmor2> ara: and the includes pages will need removing apart from terminal which I've not put back into the page yet
<ara> davmor2: ok
<davmor2> ara: I'll swap the terminal one over now though so if you give me 10 minutes you can delete those includes pages too :)
<ara> davmor2: sure, I am now with something else, so no pressure :-)
<davmor2> ara: done
<ara> davmor2: cool. thanks :)
<davmor2> ara: I noticed you split some of the images up do you want them all splitting or still in a single block?
<ara> davmor2: which one?
<davmor2> Ekiga you split up through out the page evolution is a block and I think  there maybe a couple of others
<davmor2> OOopres is one
<ara> davmor2: yes, we need to divide them in test cases. and each test case should have its id
<davmor2> ara: no probs I'll split them up then into their individual lines :)
<ara> davmor2: OK. What I did for Ekiga is split the test cases, and be more explicit on the steps (adding new screenshots, explaining the steps better, etc). We want new people start testing ubuntu, so we need to help them :-)
<ara> davmor2: you don't need to do them all :-) it is a lot of work :-)
<davmor2> ara: no I'm just going through them getting everything to a point that someone editing them only needs to pretty up the look of the text :)
<davmor2> and move the image script where they want them :)
<ara> davmor2: cool :-)
 * ara -> lunch
<cr3> heno, schwuk: staging update?
<cr3> I would've liked to have yesterday to commit some code but, meh, another time
<davmor2> asac: ping
<davmor2> heno: afternoon, do you use pidgin for chat?
<heno> davmor2: I use xchat-gnome
<schwuk> cr3: Would you like to postpone for a day?
<davmor2> heno: ta
<heno> schwuk, cr3: I'm off tomorrow, so we should hold the release meeting today
<heno> ara, schwuk, cr3: starting skype call now
<ara> heno: ack
<cr3> heno: sorry about that, could you reinitiate the call?
<schwuk> heno: yes
<cr3> heno: I was on a call with schwuk and hung up the wrong call
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-24
<ara> morning!
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<ara> morning davmor2 :-)
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> i'm trying to get the latest intrepid image
<nxvl> but i can't find it
<davmor2> nxvl: which version and which image
<nxvl> i get into iso.qa.ubuntu.com then get here -> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/1935
<nxvl> and those url doesn't exist
<nxvl> even changing release for releases
<nxvl> davmor2: daily image
<nxvl> davmor2: i don't really mind if it's the latest of just the alpha
<davmor2> nxvl: yes which version Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu 32bit or 64bit Live or alt cd
<davmor2> ara: sweet your on planet too :)
<nxvl> 32, desktop
<nxvl> ubuntu
<ara> davmor2: ;-)
<davmor2> nxvl: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<nxvl> davmor2: thank you
 * davmor2 wonders if the planet knows what it's been let in for ;)
<ara> davmor2: hehehehe
<ara> are milestones isos saved somewhere? meaning, could i have access to alpha-1 images?
<davmor2> ara: try the links here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-June/000440.html
<ara> davmor2: those are not longer valid
<davmor2> ara: I'd guess at no then :(
<davmor2> ara: I got an alpha 3 cd knocking about would that be any use?
<ara> davmor2: np, i have the alpha-1 too, i justed wanted to know :-)
 * ara takes a break
<davmor2> If there's a meeting to night I might have to just disappear I got to travel to get the LUGmeeting tonight :)
<sladen> where's the WolvesLUG IRC channel now, or is this the nearest to it?
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-25
<ara> morning all :-)
<davmor2> slangasek: roughly what time do the iso's get respun each morning utc time?
<davmor2> Morning Sladen
<slangasek> davmor2: hmm, there's a timestamp on the files on the website, no? :)
<slangasek> davmor2: the Ubuntu image run starts at 7:31 London time; others at various other points
<sladen> moaning
<davmor2> sladen: hey dude laptop does work if you just press either alt or ctrl it just takes a second to warm up
<sladen> davmor2: what about shift, caps lock etc
<sladen> the shift/ctrl isn't just for skipping the BIOS?
<davmor2> sladen: it's just installing the latest iso to see if things work better with ndiswrapper.  So I can try that on reboot and let you know about 10-15 minutes
 * davmor2 don't know what happened then :(
<davmor2> sladen: Yeap and backspace too
<davmor2> normal keys do nothing though
<davmor2> sladen: backspace actually works better than the rest :)  I only need press it a couple of times
<sladen> enter?
<sladen> anyway.  where does it stop if you don't do anyt of this
<davmor2> sladen: I removed splash from the kernel line I get Starting up ...
<davmor2> [    0.604928] pnp 00:03: can't evaluate _CRS: 12300<6>pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices
<davmor2> Loading, please wait ...  and then some stuff about uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d and it stops
<davmor2> sladen: then when I press backspace I get kinit:.....
<persia> Has anyone had trouble with installing X on today's alternate dailies?  lpia seems to be failing because of a conflict between xserver-xorg-core and xserver-xorg-input, and I'm hoping it's not arch-specific.
<sladen> davmor2: okay, can you file a bug with that   (" uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d, blocks until keypress")
<sladen> at elast then we won't lose it
<davmor2> sladen: No Probs and thanks for the help
<davmor2> persia: don't seem to be any issues with the builds today might just be an lpia thing
<persia> davmor2: Thanks.  That's actually good news, but means I have to dig in other places.
<davmor2> persia: if you give me about 20 minutes I can double check by running todays iso for you
<persia> davmor2: No need: there are some other things that need tweaking anyway, so even if that worked, I'd not be surprised if the install failed in-toto (the lack of a kernel is part of it)
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> sladen: something funky and weird just happened.  I finally found a work around that works for ndiswrapper and now the laptop boots properly :-/
<davmor2> could of been an issue with the b43 driver maybe?
<davmor2> bdmurray, ogasawara: ping
<ara> sbeattie: ping
<cr3_> schwuk: hey dude, how'd you like my file manager? :)
<ara> cr3_: I wanted to chat with you about checkbox + ldtp integration
<ara> cr3_: we didn't finish it in the end
<ara> cr3_: how's the sudo /non sudo problem going?
<cr3_> ara: can you track my message to you dated: Tue, 19 Aug 2008 18:22:30 -0400
<ara> cr3_: ok, let me see
<ara> cr3_: yes, i thought i replied, didn't I?
<ara> cr3_: anyway, I will get back to that now, and will reply again with updated info :)
<cr3_> ara: ah, I see your reply. I'll try to reproduce myself
<cr3_> ara: could you let me know the command I could use to reproduce the problem?
<ara> cr3_: let me check it myself and will get back to you
<ara> cr3_: I tried with adding to the manual tests the run_test.sh adding the code you sent me
<ara> cr3_: and any of the example tests
<bdmurray> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> bdmurray: I've worked on that bug I've added details from the working hardy install for comparison with the intrepid one and on attempt 12 I got a work round so added it to the bug too.  Yay  But I could do with your help on another bug if you have the time please.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274346 is there any info I can add and where from
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 274346 in linux "Intrepid: uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d, blocks until keypress (dup-of: 246269)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 246269 in linux-meta "Switched from vesafb to uvesafb, but uvesafb can't work without v86d" [Undecided,Invalid]
<davmor2> bdmurray: more my report than the dup of it as I believe they are slightly different
<bdmurray> yeah, I was looking at those last night
<bdmurray> I think yours might be close to bug 273833
<bdmurray> Have you tried booting w/o quiet and usplash to see if that is more informative?
<davmor2> bdmurray: I'll try that on a reboot where is still locks up
<bdmurray> Great, its odd that it doesn't happen all the time
<davmor2> bdmurray: It's only since I found the fix for the wifi :)
<bdmurray> right, then the v86d bit is probably unrelated
<davmor2> bdmurray: With quiet switched off it stops after SCSI subsystem initialized
<ogasawara> davmor2: you may want to also take a look at bug 254668 regarding needing to keypress to cont booting
<sbeattie> ara: ack
<bdmurray> davmor2: could update the bug with a picture?
<ara> sbeattie: i wanted to ask you about the google automation conference in seattle. are you finally attending?
<davmor2> yeah 2 ticks
<sbeattie> ara: sorry, I'm not. I ended up missing the registration deadline because I'm a dork.
<ara> sbeattie: hehehe
<ara> sbeattie: too bad! :(
<ara> sbeattie: it would have been great meeting you there
<sbeattie> yeah. Any chance you'll have time to come down to Portland?
<ara> sbeattie: no idea, it depends on the schedule and flight hours. i hope so :)
<ara> sbeattie: will you invite me to your daughter's birthday? :-)
<davmor2> bdmurray: www.davmor2.co.uk/photo-bug.jpg  not my greatest photography and the bottom line appeared just before I took the shot
<davmor2> ogasawara: that bug sounds more like my issue.
<ogasawara> davmor2:  yah it sounds suspiciously similar.  There were some noted workarounds documented in that bug.  stefan (one of the kernel devs) is actively working on it
<davmor2> ogasawara: This used to be a lot worse before I found the work around for wifi.  Now at least from a cold boot it works till I get to the desktop it's only on reboot's where it's playing up for me now :)
<davmor2> bdmurray: so is there away to undupe it from that bug and dupe it to the other?
<ogasawara> davmor2: I'm going to undup your 246269 bug.  I think it's actually 2 separate bugs which have already been reported (as noted in our comments above) so you'll probably just want to subscribe to those other reports
<davmor2> ogasawara: Thanks :)
<ogasawara> davmor2: just fyi, to undup a bug you have to go to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274346/+duplicate and then delete the bug it was dup'd to
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 274346 in linux "Intrepid: uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d, blocks until keypress (dup-of: 246269)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 246269 in linux-meta "Switched from vesafb to uvesafb, but uvesafb can't work without v86d" [Undecided,Invalid]
<davmor2> ogasawara: ah okay cool :)
<davmor2> ogasawara, bdmurray: is there any thing else I can  add to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/268625
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 268625 in ndiswrapper "Intrepid: Regression Ndiswrapper is broken by b43 driver again" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ogasawara> davmor2: looks ok here
<davmor2> Cool :)
 * davmor2 starts looking through his back catalogue of bugs
<ara> well, i am off for today
<ara> bye guys!
<sbeattie> ara: have a good evening!
<ara> see you tomorrow!
<ara> sbeattie: thanks!
<davmor2> bdmurray: does that mean that my bug can be changed from incomplete to triaged now https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/268625
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 268625 in ndiswrapper "Intrepid: Regression Ndiswrapper is broken by b43 driver again" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bdmurray> could you actually upload the whole /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper file?
<bdmurray> It might be easier to read than that command
<davmor2> bdmurray: yeap sure
<davmor2> bdmurray: done
<bdmurray> davmor2: I think your bug looks like bug 263097 - now
<davmor2> bdmurray: no that's actually jockey using the free OS driver b43 rather than ndiswrapper reading through it
<chrisccoulson> ping davmor2
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: pong
<chrisccoulson> hi! sorry for not spotting you had two issues in your bug report earlier and then marking it as a dupe of another
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: No Probs I wasn't entirely sure what was going on with it anyway :)
<chrisccoulson> thats good then ;)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-26
<Lofde_> Hello
<ara> morning all :-)
<Lofde_> morning
<ara> davmor2: morning :)
<davmor2> ara: Morning
<davmor2> ara: I got an issue with tomboy's testcase I can't think of a single way to improve it :-/
<davmor2> It's all kinda pretty self explanatory
<ara> davmor2: yes, but maybe trying to explain a bit the results to expect
<ara> davmor2: would be nice, in things like linking.
<ara> davmor2: like: click on the link and see if the other note opens correctly
<davmor2> right no problems then
<davmor2> thanks
<sbeattie> davmor2: do you have a testcase for syncing tomboy over ssh/fuse a la bug 152978?
<sbeattie> If not, it might be useful to add.
<davmor2> sbeattie: No but at the time when I wrote the original I never knew you could :)
<sbeattie> heh
<davmor2> sbeattie: On a plus side the bug seems to be fixed :)
 * ara takes a break
<ara> davmor2: how is the wiki testing going?
<ara> s/testing/editing
<davmor2> Getting there on rhythmbox currently
<ara> davmor2: cool :-)
<ara> davmor2: i am going to send an email to -qa to ask people for help, also for other derivatives
 * davmor2 saves the other testcases for after dinner :)
<ara> davmor2: :-)
<davmor2> ara: I've not added test case numbers I think it is easier for one person to do that otherwise it will start to become messy I think.
<ara> davmor2: sure, thanks, i will batch update that on Monday
 * ara hugs davmor2
<davmor2> schwuk: ping
<schwuk> davmor2: lo
<davmor2> schwuk: I'm a bit behind the times with macros.  (I lost out in school when it came to confusers) So I simply add your script to the wiki page and it will process any and all images into a box with the message click to zoom is that correct?
<schwuk> davmor2: No - we need to get the macro added to the wiki (which require IS). Once it's added you can use the <<AppImage(name)>> macro and the markup will be generated.
<davmor2> schwuk: Ah okay I'm with you now thanks :)
<davmor2> Guys should we add a test case for freedom mode?
<sbeattie> davmor2: I added one to the wiki.ubuntu.com testcases
<sbeattie> Needed to get stgraber to add it to the iso tracking site
<stgraber> sbeattie: yeah, if you want to do some changes to the ISO tracker, please start a wikipage with all the wanted changes. I guess it's not the only one.
<stgraber> (I'll also drop KDE4 as it's now standard and some other things)
<stgraber> but I need to do that in the next code/SQL update
<sbeattie> stgraber: okay, thanks!
<persia> For regression testing, has anyone tried bluetooth input?  superm1 and I seem to have found a regression against hardy.
<sbeattie> persia: no bluetooth here, so no.
<persia> sbeattie: That's what everyone tells me.  I want confirmation from a hardy user that intrepid is broken, but haven't heard anything.
<persia> anyway, we'll try to test more.  Thanks.
<persia> I want to add a couple flavours to the ISO tracker.  I know I need to document some test cases and stuff.  Could anyone direct me to the documentation on producing the documentation to organise testing?
<persia> I think I can supply bodies, but structure is something on which I need guidance.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-21
<ara> good morning all!
<mrooney> ara: good morning! I had a question for you, mind if I /msg?
<ara> mrooney, feel free :)
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> asac: out of curiosity will we get plugins back on epiphany.  epiphany-webkit seems somewhat stinted without them :(
<davmor2> asac: also Yay for the webkit :)
<asac> davmor2: i uploaded new -extensions package
<asac> doesnt that work?
<asac> with new webkit?
<davmor2> asac: haven't tried I was just enquiring.  I was using the epiphany-webkit install for  a while on unr as it is just that fraction lighter
<davmor2> 2 ticks
<davmor2> asac: installing now
<asac> i fixed greasemonkey and verified that adblock works ;)
<asac> if something else doesnt work let me know
<asac> oh ... extensions-more package doesnt work yet. yes
<davmor2> asac: shouldn't it display an icon in internet?  It might after a reboot but it isn't there at the moment
<davmor2> asac: \o/
<asac> davmor2: so it works?
<davmor2> asac: yeap pulled in with epiphany-browser
<davmor2> asac: although I haven't figure out why they dropped the seahorse plugin it was great for web mail :(
<davmor2> asac: I'll have a play with it after when I got  a stable machine to run it on and I'll run through as many extensions as I can for you :)
<asac> i guess contributions are welcome for adding old extensions for webkit too
<davmor2> asac: no it got remove from the gecko one in karmic I think it's an upstream decision I'm just confused by it I might mail them and find out :)
<davmor2> morning fader_ how sunny, sunny, Boston?
<fader_> davmor2: sup, dawg.  Boston is, surprisingly, sunny sunny today.
<fader_> How's your island?
<davmor2> Grey
<fader_> Heh
<fader_> I don't remember where specifically you live.  I know you told me, but it wasn't London or Paris or Barcelona, which are the only cities in the UK I know of.
<davmor2> ara: feel free to hit him for saying barca is in england ;)
<ara> fader_, heheheehe
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> fader_: Wolverhampton the CITY OF DREAMS, well lets face facts everyone dreams of leaving the place ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Heh, funny -- I'm pretty sure my hometown had the same motto!
<fader_> (That just means you should move to Boston!)
<davmor2> You only want me to do that so I go and test the HW and don't have to :D
<davmor2> fader_: so Dallas for uds then
<fader_> davmor2: Is that the final word on UDS?  I hadn't heard yet, but then I'm still plowing through email
<fader_> (Both my real laptop and my netbook are now broken, so I had a pretty sad and computerless weekend)
<davmor2> fader_: http://boredandblogging.com/2009/09/20/video-mark-shuttleworth-announces-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/ listen to mark says
<davmor2> ara: nice plug for the tracker
<ara> davmor2,  :)
<ara> davmor2, Congratulations! http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/
<ara> davmor2, and, most imporant: THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!
 * davmor2 goes all red and slopes off
<davmor2> thank you :)
<plars> davmor2: congrats, well deserved! :)
<davmor2> plars: thanks :)
<jtatum> davmor2: Congrats and thanks! :)
<davmor2> Thanks
<davmor3> Muhahahahahahahahaha
 * fader_ is now known as davmor62.
 * davmor2 thinks the cloning process has gone astray
<davmor3> sudo killall fader_,  damn need to rethink that command it's throwing up an apparmour protection error ;)
<fader_> I am invincible!
<davmor2> sudo apt-get remove --purge apparmour :D hehehehehehehe
<davmor2> davmor3: you may go now
<davmor2> Right guys I'm calling it quits for today see you all tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-22
<ara> good morning all :)
<ara> morning tuna
<tuna> morning
<tsoncul> morning ava
<tsoncul> tuna was actually me, trying to test something
<tsoncul> sorry about that.
<ara> tsoncul, no worries :)
<tsoncul> A question: are you aware of anyone reporting troubles with the netbook desktop switching on karmic-alpha6?
<ara> tsoncul, not that I'm aware of
<ara> tsoncul, are you having troubles?
<tsoncul> ava: yes.
<tsoncul> ava: desktop-switcher doesn't disable gnome-panel when going back to netbook mode
<ara> tsoncul, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-switcher/+bug/434447
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434447 in desktop-switcher "Desktop switcher won't disable gnome-panel when changing from classic to netbook mode" [Undecided,New]
<tsoncul> ava: and since gnome-panel respawns the moment I kill it, I can't use netbook*launcher anymore
<ara> tsoncul, and my name is ara, not ava ;-)
<tsoncul> ara: oh yeah..
<ara> tsoncul, better https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-switcher/+bug/430158
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430158 in desktop-switcher "desktop-switcher doesn't disable maximus when switching to desktop mode" [Undecided,New]
<tsoncul> ara: ava is actually the nick of a friend of mine... sorry..
<ara> tsoncul, that one is a better one
<tsoncul> ara: 434447 is my reporting, bt
<tsoncul> -w
<ara> tsoncul, then it is duplicated ;-)
<ara> I will put it as duplicate
<tsoncul> ara: hmm..
<tsoncul> ara: it happens the other way, though
<tsoncul> ara: the bug happens when we're going from the desktop mode, not to it.
<ara> tsoncul, sure
<tsoncul> ara: if you have the time, can you check if 434447 is missing info for triage?
<ara> tsoncul, could you do from a terminal window apport-collect 434447
<ara> please
<tsoncul> ara: sure
<tsoncul> ara: done. It's up on launchpad
<ara> tsoncul, cool, i will try to escalate the problem to the mobile team
<tsoncul> ara: thanks.
<tsoncul> ara: I'll be around both here and in #ubuntu-mobile if you need anything else, for another hour or so.
<ara> tsoncul, ok, thanks!
<ara> tsoncul, btw, are you a regular user of ubuntu netbook remix?
<tsoncul> ara: yes
<tsoncul> ara: I just got karmic though.
<ara> tsoncul, did you read my post about the ISO tracker?
<tsoncul> ara: no, can you point me t it?
<ara> tsoncul, http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2009/09/21/old-friend-iso-testing-tracker/
<ara> tsoncul, maybe you could help us testing the milestone images of netbook remix (and others, if you'd like)
<ara> tsoncul, it is a nice way to help ubuntu
<tsoncul> ara: sure
<tsoncul> ara: are we talking about daily builds or such?
<tsoncul> ara: (and I'm reading the article as I speak now...)
<ara> tsoncul, well, yes and no, the ISO tracker is used only to test the milestones
<ara> like alpha-n, beta, release candidates, etc
<ara> it is there where we really need help
<ara> so, next week, i.e. we will be testing the candidates for beta
<tsoncul> oh
<tsoncul> so RCs for the beta, to make sure people can at least install the beta
<tsoncul> something like that?
<ara> yes
<ara> next Thursday is the beta, so from next Monday we will be waiting for images to be "candidates" for beta
<ara> if something really big is found, then is fixed, we rebuild the images, and test again
<tsoncul> OK.
<ara> to try to deliver something useful on Thurday
<tsoncul> I'll do that
<ara> great! we will be around this channel chatting about the testing and how it goes
<ara> feel free to come around
<tsoncul> let me finish reading the blogpost, I'll ask questions in a moment..
<ara> tsoncul,
<ara> tsoncul, sure
<tsoncul> so qa.ubuntu.com isn't on openID?
<ara> tsoncul, I am afraid not yet
<tsoncul> ara: is it normal to have a lag between signing up to qa.ubuntu and account activation?
<ara> tsoncul, no, that I remember, no
<tsoncul> ara: nevermind
<tsoncul> ara: just got the e-mail
<ara> tsoncul, :)
<tsoncul> ara: OK, count me in.
<ara> tsoncul, cool :)
<tsoncul> ara: I'll check in on Monday for the Beta's ISO testing
<ara> tsoncul, OK, if it is not there on Monday, then Tuesday, then... :D
<tsoncul> ara: :)
<ara> jcollado, buenos días
<jcollado> buenos días ara
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> morning davmor2
<tsoncul> Was there an update in the lastfew hours or so that removed Services from System/Administration?
<davmor2> tsoncul: might be mid upload when you upgraded
<davmor2> tsoncul: a lot of the gnome 2.28 stuff is starting to make it's way in.
<tsoncul> davmor2: possible. The launcher for that was broken after an update, and it disappeared after a reboot. I was just wondering if that was intentional.
<davmor2> tsoncul: not that I know to give me a minute though I'm going to fire up some tests on todays daily
<davmor2> tsoncul: it's on today's iso and works so I'm assuming it might be a broken config issue.  Have you tried running services-admin
<tsoncul> davmor2: no, I'll do that now..
<tsoncul> davmor2: hmm.. services-admin is not installed, it says
<tsoncul> installing noe
<tsoncul> now*
<tsoncul> davmor2: OK, this is a little weird:
<davmor2> what's that?
<tsoncul> apt-get says gnome-system-tools is the newest available
<tsoncul> yet, services-admin is not installed and may found by installing gnome-system-admin
<davmor2> tsoncul: yes in that case give it a couple of hours and do another dist-upgrade and see if it gets pulled in then
<tsoncul> davmor2: OK
<tsoncul> davmor2: if it'S still broken, which package should I report against, gnome-system-tools?
<davmor2> gnome-system-tools is just a meta you're best off reporting it against services-admin as that is the package not installed
<tsoncul> ok
<fader_> Morning all
<ara> morning fader_ :)
<davmor2> fader_: Morning Dude
<davmor2> fader_: hows automated today?
<fader_> davmor2: A little sickly... I was going to let cr3 grab a coffee before I started complaining :)
<davmor2> fader_: No cr3 works better when he is desperate for the coffee ;)
<fader_> But since you brought it up... cr3: it looks like the satellites haven't scraped cdimage.u.c lately :/
<fader_> davmor2: Heh :)
<davmor2> fader_: Wonder :(
<davmor2> fader_: I was going to ask if you ran oem as a regular install process being as it would be the most common install for most of the machines ;)
 * davmor2 runs and ducks behind the couch knowing that oem is broken hideously
<fader_> davmor2: :P
<fader_> davmor2: Sadly we don't currently have an automated way to test oem
<fader_> That's probably a karmic+1 issue
<davmor2> fader_: ah so down to me to tell the nice chaps that the install is completely borked then ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Yep :/  Actually for breakage in any install it's still best for a human to go through it
<fader_> Even though we install automatically we won't necessarily catch everything
<cr3> fader_: ... yet :)
<fader_> And it's difficult to see errors in the install without changing the state of the installer... a heisenburg thing
<fader_> cr3: Well, yes... but also karmic+1, no? :)
<cr3> fader_: yes
<fader_> cr3: Don't let davmor2 know that he can be replaced by a 5-line shell script!  ;)
<davmor2> no because the automated install process itself is different to a manual install :)  Yay I got it :)
<davmor2> fader_: No!!!!!!! no bot can be this sarcastic it would just explode trying
<fader_> We could have it google for dirty words and just copy in whole sentences!  "Today's images are $profanity_string!"
<cr3> davmor2: don't worry. at best, I can only automate the boring things and try to make your life more enjoyable
<davmor2> fader_: no, you forgot the "fader_: Morning dude, by the way todays iso are $profanity_string!"
<fader_> Hehehe
<davmor2> fader_: the 1 I'm waiting for is the day I give you a heart attack with the news they work fine ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Nah, you'd be too busy clutching your own chest to type :P
<davmor2> fader_: And people don't think we take our jobs seriously ;)
<davmor2> goes for a wubi install wish me luck
<ara> davmor2, good luck!
<davmor2> Meh 2 memtest and nothing else :(
<tarzeau> using memtester?
<jtatum> greetings :)
<davmor2> Hello
<ara> jtatum, hey! how is it going
<jtatum> ara: going awesome! :) how's stuff with you?
<ara> jtatum, good, thanks :)
<fader_> ara: Out of curiosity, are you targeting mago at karmic or jaunty right now?
<ara> fader_, karmic
<ara> fader_, in fact, right now I was running them against karmic and fixing those broken
<fader_> ara: Okay, thanks.  I noticed a few mago test failures in our last batch, so it's good to know that they *should* have worked :)  I think that cr3 and jcollado are still integrating things though
<fader_> ara: Excellent... I will look forward to new 'pass' results :)
<ara> fader_, I didn't know jcollado was also integrating things with cr3
<fader_> In the future should I let you know when I see these?  I don't think it makes sense to file a bug without someone re-testing
<fader_> ara: Maybe this was just for ltp then...
<fader_> ara: I know they were working together but I wasn't involved so I could have the details wrong
<ara> fader_, ok, don't worry
<davmor2> So guys oem is broken, Wubi is broken, install side by side is errmmm what's the word oh yeah broken :(
<fader_> ara: Don't worry about mago test failures or about what other people are doing? :)
<fader_> davmor2: See, that could have been scripted ;)
<ara> fader_, don't worry about not being able to answer my question about cr3 and jcollado business
<davmor2> fader_: but not with the added sarcasm ;)  You know it would be a script, it just wouldn't feel the same and you know it :)
<fader_> ara: Okay :)
<fader_> davmor2: Nah, scripts abuse me all the time :P
<davmor2> only the ones you right ;)
<fader_> ara: If you do want me to tell you when I see mago test failures in the automated tests, let me know.  I can ping you by email/IRC, file a bug, whatever you like.
<ara> fader_, great! pinging on irc would be nice :)
<fader_> ara: Will do.  That is probably best as I won't know if it's a mago bug or an application bug until someone tries it :)
<ara> fader_, thanks!
<fader_> ara: No problem!
<ara> cr3, hey marc, are you around?
<cr3> ara: hi there, what's up?
<cr3> ara: I needed to get in touch with you, I'm getting a few errors with mago. update manager and some notification test is failing
<ara> cr3, I would like to know how do you run mago tests from checkbox (where do you get the mago tests, i.e.)
<ara> cr3, that's why I was approaching you :)
<ara> cr3, in order to fix them, I need to know how you run them :)
<cr3> ara: bzr branch lp:~hardware-certification/checkbox-certification/trunk checkbox-certification; cd checkbox-certification; ./scripts/mago_suite
<cr3> ara: it should be pretty straightforward, you don't even need to run checkbox
<ara> cr3, OK, I will work tomorrow on it, I will let you know when fixed
<jtatum> jcollado: ping :) got a sec to talk about the merge proposal?
<cr3> ara: can you confirm that the update manager test is working well for you on karmic?
<jtatum> fwiw, cr3, neither the update-manager tests nor the osd tests work for me in karmic
<cr3> jtatum: thanks for the confirmation
<jtatum> and pidgin fails on vanilla installs since it's not there
<jcollado> jtatum: Sure
<mvo> has that something to do with update-manager? or with the tests?
<cr3> ara: ^^^
<ara> cr3, I will have a look tomorrow, I will let you guys know
<ara> mvo, probably with the tests themselves, so don't worry too much
<cr3> ara: if you could also have a look at the Internet suite on karmic, I'd appreciate
<cr3> ara: for your reference, here are the failures I had yesterday: https://certification.canonical.com/submission/ogJqFZpXOBUbyUY/results?form.status=fail
<cr3> ara: note that some of the failures aren't necessarily related to mago, but you should be able to identify the suites easily
<cr3> ara: also note that I don't have the <message> content, so I fixed my integration to contain that information now
<jtatum> jcollado: I agree with you about the test case order in gcalctool_views.xml. I didn't think about that and will update the test.
<ara> cr3, OK, thanks a lot
<mvo> thanks ara
<jcollado> jtatum: Great! The test cases are already right, but I though that could make them a little better.
<jtatum> jcollado: as far as calculations, though, it was a conscious decision not to clear the calculator prior to input. clear is done once during suite setup. I figure if the equals sign doesn't work as it should, we should see failed tests to indicate that.
<jcollado> jtatum: If the equal sign doesn't work for a test case, then the failed test case should be that one, but that shouldn't affect the following ones.
<jcollado> jtatum:  Anyway the case I saw in which that happened the LDTP or AT-SPI registry wasn't working correctly so no test cases would have passed anyway.
<jcollado> jtatum: So if you want to keep the tests as they are it's ok.
<jcollado> jtatum: I just wanted to point out that failure possibility.
<jtatum> jcollado: technically you're right, but it would be a lot of overhead to test the equals sign within each test, at least the way I think it would have to be tested. as we test more complicated things, failures are going to start cascading through tests I imagine.
<jcollado> jtatum: No problem then. As it was discussed in the mail list, first priority is to increase coverage. We'll have time to be picky in the future.
<jtatum> jcollado: makes sense :) thanks for your time :)
<jcollado> jtatum: Welcome
<nagappan> cr3, in VMware during our testing, we are unable to install Ubuntu 9.10 alpha 4, 5, 6 on DELL 3400, when the X coming up during installation, it just hangs, is this a known issue or is there a way, I can do text mode installation ?
<nagappan> cr3, also we noticed that there is no xorg.con in /etc/X11, is this changed in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<cr3> nagappan: I haven't encountered that problem myself, but I don't have a Dell 3400 where mileage might vary depending on SKU. more importantly, what's the graphics controller on the machine?
<cr3> nagappan: yep, there's no xorg.conf under /etc/X11 anymore
<nagappan> cr3, ok, the graphics card is NVidia
<cr3> nagappan: just to make sure I understand: 1. if you try to install from the desktop image, you can't install because the graphical interface just hangs; 2. if you try to install from the alternate image, the installation succeeds and the system boots properly into the graphical interface. right?
<nagappan> cr3, Ubuntu 8.04 / 8.10 / 9.04 are working fine, we are selecting to install from the initial install option in grub (I think its grub menu, correct me if I'm wrong)
<cr3> nagappan: can you confirm that my point #2 is correct
<nagappan> cr3, alternate image ?
<nagappan> cr3, I don't get this
<cr3> nagappan: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<cr3> what you call "text mode installation", I suspect. however, I would like to make sure we are talking about the same thing
<nagappan> cr3, I tried using Clonezilla image, took Ubuntu 9.10 image from custom hardware and deployed on DELL3400 and the image was successfully restored, but while booting, when it goes to X, it just hangs, keyboard, mouse. Hard reset is the only option
<nagappan> cr3, text mode means, instead of X based installation, I think I have used something like that on SUSE long back, thought something like that will be there on Ubuntu
<nagappan> ncurses I think
<nagappan> instead of X mode installation UI
<cr3> nagappan: can you try installing from one of the alternate images available at the above URL and let me know if you get the same problem when rebooting after the installation?
<nagappan> cr3, when we try with alpha image, we are not even taken to the installation screen, once it goes to X, the complete system hangs
<nagappan> cr3, let me explain once again :)
<nagappan> cr3, I tried 2 ways, 1. Installing using Alpha 6 image 2. Deploy using Clonezilla - www.clonezilla.org
<nagappan> cr3, took the image from another system and tried deploying
<nagappan> cr3, in both the cases, when X comes up, the system hangs. Difference is in # 1, the CD image based X was hanging, in # 2, the cloned image X was hanging
<cr3> nagappan: point me to the URL of the image you tried
<nagappan> cr3, hope this info is clear :)
<nagappan> cr3, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/karmic-desktop-amd64.iso
<cr3> nagappan: also, please provide more details about the nvidia graphics controller you're using. I have plenty of systems running with nvidia and there's no problem, so the problem is not with all nvidia controllers
<nagappan> cr3, ok
<nagappan> cr3, let me check
<cr3> nagappan: vendor_id:product_id and subvendor_id:subproduct_id would be nice, as returned by lspci -vvnn
<nagappan> cr3, http://pastebin.com/d8c4e084
<nagappan> cr3, http://pastebin.com/d4a3105ac
<nagappan> cr3, we tried on safe graphics mode as well during installation, that doesn't help
<nagappan> cr3, also OEM option
 * nagappan getting the info asked by cr3 
<cr3> nagappan: sorry dude, I do not see where you provided the information requested
<nagappan> cr3, http://pastebin.com/d1a8c7b1f
<cr3> nagappan: yay, thank you
<nagappan> cr3, this is not my box, so I have to run to other office to get the info :)
<nagappan> cr3, I'm happily running Ubuntu 9.04 :)
<nagappan> cr3, BTW, this info from Ubuntu 9.04 on the same machine, where we failed to install Ubuntu 9.10
<nagappan> cr3, we have installed Ubuntu 9.04 on this hardware using safe graphics mode
<cr3> nagappan: I just looked in our database and there's no sign of that particular model of graphics controller
<nagappan> cr3, ok
<cr3> nagappan: the closest I see is a Quadro NVS 130M, one moment
<nagappan> cr3, ok
<cr3> nagappan: it happens to be a laptop though and I recall it working properly, no luck :(
<nagappan> cr3, ah ! ok
<cr3> nagappan: could you report a bug in launchpad about it and subscribe me to it?
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<cr3> nagappan: since you happen to have 9.04 working on it, I might suggest you run the command: ubuntu-bug xorg
<cr3> nagappan: this will gather all the necessary information, such as the lspci -vvnn information that I already requested, so that you don't have to do all that work again manually
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<cr3> nagappan: you can then modify the bug information to reflect the problem you're having installing Karmic, of course
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<cr3> but at least you'll have all the necessary information so that the xorg folks can troubleshoot
<nagappan> cr3, ok
 * nagappan heading to the test machine
<cr3> nagappan: thanks, sorry I couldn't be of much help, there's only so much hardware we have on hand to reproduce such problems :(
<nagappan> cr3, np :) thanks for your time
<nagappan> cr3, I get "Could not upload data to crash database"
<nagappan> cr3, "<urlopen error timed out>"
<nagappan> cr3, I have proxy settings for system wide
<nagappan> cr3, anything else, I have to do ?
<cr3> nagappan: hm, the lack of support for proxy configurations in apport has annoyed me for a while :(
<nagappan> cr3, :)
<cr3> nagappan: do you happen to have another machine which is not behind the proxy?
<cr3> I suspect there might be a way to gather information using apport and then report from another machine, not sure though
<nagappan> cr3, all the machines in VMware are connected through proxy, unless we use laptop
<cr3> nagappan: instead of ubuntu-bug, try: apport-cli -p xorg
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<cr3> nagappan: you will be prompted: K: Keep report file for sending later or copying to somewhere else
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<cr3> nagappan: you could then report to launchpad from a laptop
<nagappan> cr3, perfect
 * nagappan doing now
<cr3> nagappan: thanks, it will be really sweet to support the graphics controller on the dell 3400, especially considering it's a desktop
<nagappan> cr3, :)
<nagappan> cr3, I have to use -f option to apport-cli
<nagappan> cr3, but when I do K after that (when prompted), I get
<nagappan> cr3, "Problem report file: None"
<nagappan> cr3, when I try view it on the screen it works fine, but since its 266KB, I don't want to scroll them and copy
<nagappan> cr3, any other way
 * nagappan stepping out, will be back in an hour
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-23
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2, superstar
 * ara starts the day working with Mago: fixing tests, merging pending requests, updating the documentation
<davmor2> To quote UUPC sounds like a fun packed show ;)
<popey> \o/
<davmor2> popey: have you got a script that looks out for this kinda thing or something?
<popey>  /hilight uupc
 * popey pats irssi
<davmor2> go on bite irssi
<popey> :)
<ara> hey popey, I want to start contributing to screencasts.u.c
<popey> super
<ara> popey, would you help me setting things up, please?
<ara> dholbach told me you were the man
<popey> have you seen http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2009/09/11/Screencasting_on_Ubuntu_-_Part_1_of_3  ?
<ara> popey, no. I will! thanks. I will get back to you if I have any questions
<popey> cool
 * davmor2 Lunch
<davmor2> morning cr3, how's Canada this morning ?
<cr3> davmor2: not bad, but I hear Australia's getting hit hard. got a message from a friend saying there's red dust everywhere and earthquakes in Melbourne
<fader_> Man, this whole forgetting to change my nick manually thing is getting old
<fader_> cr3: I hear the sun was blotted out for a bit down under due to the dust storms.  Can Mad Max be far behind?
<davmor2> Ah fader_ nice of you to join us :P
<fader_> davmor2: We both know I've never done anything nice in my life.
<davmor2> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/8270222.stm
 * ara reboots
<davmor2> fader_: That's the second nice thing you just did by admitting it :)
<cr3> fader_: you seem to have tolerated me so far, I consider that the nicest thing anyone's done in my life :)
<davmor2> cr3: you're too hard on yourself you're not that bad.  Well.......... ;)
<fader_> cr3, davmor2: as long as I have border guards keeping you guys at bay, I can deal with you ;)
<davmor2> cr3: I think we should spend a week a boston just to upset him :D
<cr3> davmor2: I think the two of us can take him, no matter how big a chainsaw he has
<fader_> It'd be like a 3 Stooges reunion tour
<davmor2> hahahahahahahah
<fader_> nyuck nyuck nyuck
<cr3> woop woop woop woop
<fader_> Man, the replacement for add/remove software is looking really nice
<davmor2> fader_: is it actually working now after the bug I put in
<fader_> davmor2: Well, it loads at least.  I didn't try installing anything from it.
<davmor2> there are apps listed though
<fader_> davmor2: You're always complaining... I never see you file a bug to say "the install worked perfectly!" ;)
<fader_> Yeah, there were apps, screenshots, descriptions... really nice
<davmor2> fader_: that would just be me closing bug 1 that's why :)
<ubot4> davmor2: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<fader_> Heh :D
 * fader_ glares at ubot4.
<davmor2> ubot4 targets fader_ with it's laser
<ubot4> davmor2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davmor2> I don't know you can't even have fun with the bots :)
<fader_> Hehe
<ara> cr3, I am getting issues right now with the at-spi layer in karmic, so I might not be able to fix the mago tests today, but working on it
<davmor2> ara: at-spi isn't a process is it?
<ara> davmor2, is it a daemon
<ara> davmor2, /usr/lib/at-spi/at-spi-registryd
<davmor2> ara: I'm just wondering if upstart is starting it
<ara> davmor2, yes, it is
<davmor2> cool
<davmor2> ara: it's already built on dbus rather than hal aswell isn't it?
<ara> davmor2, hal, afaik
<davmor2> ara: if it's hal that might be part of you problem with it's depreciation
<ara> davmor2, mmm, maybe it is not hal, let me check (it is not dbus, for sure)
<ara> davmor2, it is CORBA
<cr3> ara: thanks for the update
<davmor2> ara: Meh not that then
<davmor3> someone ping me please
<davmor2> davmor3: ping
<davmor3> nice
<davmor3>  the minimsed button just sits there glowing pleasantly on UNR
<davmor3> :)
 * davmor2 is now confused as to why davmor3 hasn't logged off considering the netbook is switched off
<jpds> Still has to ping timeout.
<fader_> davmor3: He's onto you!  Run!
<davmor2> fader_: you wouldn't say that if you knew he was the killer of olde ye boston town
<davmor2> Yay
<fader_> You wacky Wulfrunians ;)
<davmor2> fader_: yow lestn up yow, liss o' dat or wem come o'er dare and get yow.  Widdit!
<fader_> davmor2: Can you translate that to American?
<davmor2> fader_: you listen up you, less of that or we'll come over there and get you.  With it!
<fader_> I see.  Thanks.
<davmor2> fader_: as a non-natural born Wulfrunian I have to put up with that all day ;)
<davmor2> also white people who think they can speak patwa (probably spelt wrong but you'll get the idea)
<ara> cr3, I am going to be making the changes in order to get things in shape in mago for checkbox at lp:~/apulido/mago/checkbox-cert
<ara> cr3, can you use that branch instead of trunk when getting the mago tests ?
<ara> cr3, and one question, those are run agaisnt a clean karmic installation, aren't they?
<ara> lp:~apulido/mago/checkbox-cert
<cr3> ara: why are these changes checkbox specific? why not push your changes into mago trunk?
<cr3> ara: yes, tests are run against clean installations
<ara> cr3, some of us involve skipping some test cases while I am investigating. others imply having a configuration for evolution
<ara> cr3, more or less they will be the same, and I will try to keep them synchronized
<cr3> ara: evolution tests are already being skipped, as well as pidgin tests. which other tests are being skipped?
<ara> cr3, how do you skip them and why?
<cr3> ara: the proper way to skip tests would be to blacklist them in checkbox-certification rather than use another branch, I want to benefit from the latest crack in your trunk
<cr3> ara: I skip evolution tests because they require a working email account, which I don't have accessible in the datacenters
<cr3> ara: I skip pidigin tests because pidgin is no longer installed by default as far as I know
<ara> sure, but in that branch I will put some test configuration for evolution
<ara> cr3, that I cannot put into trunk
<cr3> ara: can you give me more details about this "test configuration"?
<ara> cr3, if you go to the evolution/data folder, there is a credentials.ini.example
<ara> cr3, I will provide with one account I created for testing
<cr3> ara: are you assuming that I have access to outgoing smtp/pop/imap ports from within datacenters?
<ara> cr3, yes, don't you?
<cr3> ara: nope, the datacenters have tight security, so I wouldn't waste too much time creating another branch
<ara> cr3, well, it will take more time the other way round, but as you'd like
<cr3> ara: besides, when I will be mandated to get evolution tests running, I would feel more comfortable configuring checkbox to do the right thing rather than forking mago
<cr3> ara: so, same question as before, which other tests do you intend to blacklist in that branch of yours?
<ara> cr3, inside the Internet.xml file, the Pidgin test and teh Evolution. i.e. those are test cases within a test suite, can you blacklist those from checkbox?
<cr3> ara: probably, let me have a look
<cr3> ara: those tests just seem to open evolution and pidgin. out of curiosity, how come those aren't working anymore?
<ara> cr3, pidgin: no longer in the menu
<davmor2> cr3: pidgin isn't installed ;)
<cr3> ara: so why not remove them from the trunk?
<cr3> ara: the Internet.xml is under the ubuntu-menu directory, so if ubuntu doesn't have those menus anymore, shouldn't the suite be updated accordingly?
<ara> cr3, that's a valid point for pidgin, not for evolution
<ara> cr3, how often are those tests run?
<cr3> ara: cool, so what's the problem with evolution then :) does opening evolution depend on that credentials.ini file?
<cr3> ara: every day
<ara> cr3, why I have only two results: https://certification.canonical.com/suite/accessories/case/Open%20Text%20Editor
<cr3> ara: because something is broken
<cr3> ara: but they are run nonetheless
<ara> cr3, I don't understand
<cr3> the test is run but the results aren't being reported consistently for mago tests
<ara> cr3, mmm, so, where are those reports? it would help me knowing where those were broken
<cr3> ara: cool, so if you depend on those reports, I can commit to fixing them to help you out. I'll probably have some results tomorrow then
<ara> cr3, I don't depend on them, but they would be helpful
<ara> cr3, and, besides, running a test daily and not having reports back is not that much useful
 * ara takes a break until her first evening meeting
<cr3> davmor2: have you tested alternate images today?
<davmor2> no unr and kne mostly
<cr3> davmor2: ok, I'm getting debootstrap errors, I'll wait until tomorrow
<davmor2> cr3: burning now I'll have a look
<cr3> davmor2: thanks, I'm heading out for lunch before the meeting later
 * jtatum waves
 * ara waves
 * rmcbride waves
<ara> anyone else for the automation meeting? jcollado? cgregan? eeejay? cr3?
 * jcollado waves
<davmor2> cr3: got the same thing passing it on to those in the know in form of a bug report
<ara> OK, let's start then
<ara> [TOPIC] Mago pending merges
<ara> We had two pending merges this week
<ara> * Blacklist/skip tests by eeejay
<ara> after a general approval of the change it was merged into trunk today
<ara> I had it documented at http://mago.ubuntu.com/Documentation/RunningTests
<ara> have you read it guys? Am I missing or misunderstanding anything?
<jtatum> The changes look great and are aligned with my understanding of the skip element. Very thorough!
<rmcbride> It makes sense from here. I haven't tried it yet
<ara> OK, let's go to the second change:
<ara> * Gcalctool (jtatum)
<jcollado> One moment
<ara> jcollado, go ahead
 * ara loves how jcollado always finds something :)
<jcollado> I thought that example 3 also run the skipped test cases because the test suite is whitelisted explicitly
<ara> jcollado, but that test case was skipped, not the test suite
<ara> jcollado, so it is the case that needs to be explicitly called, isn't it?
<jcollado> Uhm, not sure
<jcollado> Have you run those examples?
<ara> jcollado, most of them, that one, particularly, I think I have, but let me run it again
<jcollado> skip method is a SuiteData class property
<jcollado> I could by my fault, is just that I thought that wasn't the behaviour
<jcollado> We can verify later
<jcollado> Let's move to the next point
<ara> it is skipped, I just tried again
<jcollado> Ok, thanks for the verification
<davmor2> cr3: bug 435376 for your and fader_ 's viewing
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435376 in ubuntu "crash during install on alternate cd 20090923" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435376
<ara> So, second change, gcalctool (jtatum)
<ara> jcollado, made some useful comments and jtatum made the suggested changes
<ara> jcollado, if nobody else comment, could you take the action in merging the changes?
<jcollado> ara: Sure
<ara> jcollado, thanks
<ara> Next, then
<ara> Mago documentation
<ara> This is a call for updating the API documentation for those methods that didn't have or those not up to date
<ara> In my opinion, those changes should be merged straight forward, without asking for merge requests
<ara> what do you guys think?
<mikefletcher> +1
<rmcbride> +1
<jcollado> I agree
<jtatum> Looks like you already did it ;) +1
<ara> jtatum, touché!
<ara> API doc is here: http://people.canonical.com/~ara/mago_doc/
<ara> If you find something in need of an update, feel free to work on it ;-)
<jtatum> ara: do you invoke epydoc automatically?
<ara> jtatum, I am afraid that not yet. But I will put that as an action item for myself. Thanks for the suggestion
<ara> OK, the last item on the list:
<ara> How to handle release dependent test cases - framework or branches? (jtatum)
<ara> jtatum, go ahead
<jtatum> OK. Running all the tests in Mago today is problematic. If you invoke bin/mago and just let it go, eventually you will wind up with a bunch of failed tests and error messages on the screen from both evolution and pidgin (if installed).
<ara> very true
<jtatum> Basically, the issue I see is that we have tests developed with versions of Ubuntu from intrepid onwards.
<jtatum> So I was curious about the plan for this. I have a few ideas but was wondering what everyone thought? Should tests just be for the latest ubuntu and managed with bzr branches or ...?
<mikefletcher> fyi, I ran into problems with the gnome screenshot tests because of string charges between Jaunty and Karmic.  The gnome screenshot tests would fail on Jaunty.
<jcollado> Maybe it's time to have separate branches for test runnner and and the test cases
<jcollado> the runner probably works find regardless the distro
<jcollado> but the test cases maybe not
<jcollado> s/find/fine/
<jcollado> What do you think about having separate branches for tests depending on the distro?
<ara> tests and library, isn't it?
<ara> because they are very much interrelated
<jcollado> ara: Correct. Test suite classes also. I missed that, thanks
<jtatum> that might make sense... another possibility might be having a config document. something like default.xml (runs a couple of tests), karmic.xml (runs tests that work in karmic), etc.
<jtatum> i know this is a funny time to suggest that, on the day eeejay's skip test cases branch got merged :)
<ara> I would prefer jcollado's solution
<cgregan> what percentage of cases only work on one version of Ubuntu?
<ara> jtatum, problem with having that, is that the library might change because of a change in a string
<mikefletcher> jtatum: I agree with Ara.  In the case of my gnome-screenshot the tests are different between Karmic and Jaunty.  You would want them to be in both releases.
<jcollado> cgregan: I'd say around 25%, but that's just my own impression
<ara> I have the QA meeting now. I have to leave you guys. I will read the backlog and send the notes to the list
<jcollado> The problem is that when a test case is updated to the latest version, it's probably broken for the previous one
<jtatum> right. but the obvious problem with branches is going to be merging and managing changes across 2-3 branches of tests :)
<cr3> davmor2: thanks for pointing me to the bug report, the problem seemed to be package dependency or somesuch related, so I looked at the report.html file on cdimage.u.c but found no errors
<davmor2> cr3: fader_ will tell you all about it
<jcollado> jtatum: I agree
<jcollado> jtatum: Your solution doesn't look bad, but the problem is that it doesn't provide the same test case for multiple distros simultaneously
<jcollado> jtatum: Maybe we've got to discuss this further using the maillist
<jtatum> no. it's not a great solution at all. in the case of mikefletcher's tests, there would have to be two test cases and two methods in gnome.py, one for jaunty and one for karmic. very ugly. branches are clearly better there.
<jtatum> but in the case where pidgin shipped in all these versions of ubuntu and then no longer ships in karmic, a conf file is clearly better.
<jtatum> i dunno. branches are probably the winner I guess :)
<jcollado> jtatum: For that case a check to make sure that the application is installed would be enough as long as nothing else has to be changed
<jtatum> jcollado: true indeed.
<jcollado> jtatum: So is it ok to go for the multiple branches solution?
<jtatum> jcollado: that seems to be the right answer, and there definitely seems to be consensus. I trust you guys to work out the specifics.
<mikefletcher> +1 from me
<jcollado> One think to note is that not all branches need the same level of support. Just the last one is supposed to get the new additions while the old ones could be updated just on improvements for test cases that are already included
<jcollado> s/think/thing/
<jcollado> This way, maintenance shouldn't be really hard
<jtatum> jcollado: that makes a lot of sense. "trunk" for karmic until lucid becomes the target for new development, etc
<jcollado> Great. I think that the meeting is finished then. Any other think you'd like to comment?
<jcollado> Bye
<mikefletcher> nope, thanks!
<jtatum> good meeting, high fives all around and such
<nagappan> cr3, ping
<nagappan> cr3, yesterday I had some questions for you
<nagappan> cr3, and repeating them today as well :)
<nagappan> cr3, I have to use -f option to apport-cli
<nagappan> cr3, but when I do K after that (when prompted), I get
<nagappan> cr3, "Problem report file: None"
<nagappan> cr3, when I try view it on the screen it works fine, but since its 266KB, I don't want to scroll them and copy
<nagappan> cr3, seems this bug fixed in karmic https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/94130
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 94130 in ubuntuone-client "HTTPS over proxy fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nagappan> cr3, but I'm unable to install karmic on this box, so I can report the issue with Ubuntu 9.04 only :(
<cr3> nagappan: once you have generated that file from your desktop behind the proxy, copy it over to a laptop which is not behind the proxy and run apport-cli -c /path/to/file/generated/on/desktop
<nagappan> cr3, I'm unable to generate the file
<nagappan> cr3, when I press L
<nagappan> sorry K
<nagappan> cr3, I get Problem report file: None
<cr3> nagappan: how did you call apport-cli exactly?
<nagappan> cr3, /usr/bin/apport-cli -f -p xorg
<cr3> nagappan: hm, I can reproduce the problem here on < karmic
<cr3> nagappan: maybe there's a bug with apport, could you report a bug about it?
<nagappan> cr3, :)
<cr3> it seems strange that we can view the report but we can't save it
<cr3> it's fun how we need to report a bug in order to report another bug later :)
<nagappan> cr3, we need the DELL issue fixed on Ubuntu 9.10, which is required for our upcoming VMware workstation release
<nagappan> cr3, ya :)
<nagappan> cr3, can you please suggest me the ubuntu X channel ? where I can ping some one
<nagappan> cr3, and will request to reproduce them at their end
<nagappan> cr3, if they have any such hardware
<nagappan> cr3, Ubuntu is our default platform of our testing, BTW :) so its very important to us
<cr3> nagappan: try to ping tseliot tomorrow morning, he's probably out now
<nagappan> cr3, sure
<nagappan> cr3, thanks :)
<nagappan> cr3, fixed it :D
<nagappan> cr3, in apport-cli file
<nagappan> cr3, added these lines
<nagappan>                 fp = open('/tmp/apport-cli.txt', 'w')
<nagappan>                 if fp:
<nagappan>                     fp.write(details)
<nagappan>                     fp.close()
<nagappan> cr3, and now the file is dumped :)
<nagappan> cr3, will upload the log shortly
<cr3> nagappan: can you follow up with that fix to bug #435528
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435528 in apport "apport-cli returns None when attempting to keep report file on Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435528
<nagappan> cr3, sure :)
<nagappan> jtatum, rmcbride, ping
<nagappan> can one of you upload one report to launchpad for me ?
<nagappan> I could not do it, as I'm behind the proxy
<nagappan> can I send the file to you ?
<nagappan> somebody else also can ping me too :)
<rmcbride> nagappan: I can try to help. I'm cooking dinner so I'm kind of in and out of my office at this point but I'll do what I can
<nagappan> rmcbride, sure, thanks :) will email the report to you
<nagappan> rmcbride, emailed to your canonical id, thanks :)
<nagappan> also currently launchpad.net is down for maintenance
<rmcbride> nagappan: I got it. I'll file the report for you once I finish dinner (and LP is back in R/W mode)
<nagappan> rmcbride, sure, thanks :)
<jtatum> hi nagappan :)
<nagappan> hi jtatum :)
<nagappan> jtatum, rmcbride helped / agreed to upload the bug info on behalf of me :) thanks !
<jtatum> nagappan: I saw, just saying hi :)
<nagappan> jtatum, :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-24
<nagappan> jtatum, have you created a deb package for python project ?
<nagappan> jtatum, I'm planing to create Ubuntu 9.04 package for LDTPv2
<jtatum> nagappan: It's pretty simple if there is a working setup.py.
<nagappan> jtatum, not sure, how to create the diff.gz
<nagappan> jtatum, awesome :)
 * nagappan listening jtatum 
<nagappan> {}
<jtatum> nagappan: just a sec, let me power on that vm
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
<jtatum> nagappan: did you already setup the debian dir?
<nagappan> jtatum, nope
<nagappan> jtatum, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/ldtp/ldtp2/
<jtatum> nagappan: ok, pulling it down
<nagappan> jtatum, ok
<jtatum> nagappan: lol. firewall here does not allow it :) that's OK though. you need a debian dir. to bootstrap it, change to a temp directory and apt-get source mago
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
 * nagappan doing now
<nagappan> jtatum, mago not available on Ubuntu 9.04 I think ?
<jtatum> nagappan: ah, you're right. that's ok, we can just pastebin everything
<nagappan> jtatum, :)
<nagappan> jtatum, I actually tried and I got the error "E: Unable to find a source package for mago", then realized that ara built it only for Karmic :)
<jtatum> nagappan: i assume you have the source for ldtp2 somewhere. in the root of that directory, create a dir named debian. we'll just add the handful of needed files.
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
<nagappan> jtatum, done
<nagappan> jtatum, next
<nagappan> {}
<jtatum> nagappan: a couple of lines to throw in .bashrc - export DEBEMAIL="naggapan@gmail.com"
<jtatum> export DEBFULLNAME="Naggapan"
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
<nagappan> jtatum, you know, actually I use openSUSE build service for building Ubuntu / Debian / SUSE / RedHat based LDTP package, so I guess I don't need this entry !?!
<nagappan> jtatum, http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/anagappan/
<jtatum> hm. not sure. dch reads it for sure, and I think other things will as well, for instance if you are going to upload it to a PPA
<nagappan> jtatum, ok
<jtatum> that's interesting though, not familiar with the opensuse builder
<jtatum> ok. your source dir should be named something like ldtpv2-0.99.whatever
<jtatum> package-version
<nagappan> jtatum, I grabbed ldtp dsc from Debian and uploaded to there and it build the package for me
<jtatum> neat
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
 * nagappan renaming the folder
<nagappan> jtatum, done
<jtatum> inside that directory, run dch --create --package ldtpv2 -v 0.99.whatever --distribution jaunty
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
<jtatum> the changelog has kind of a prickly format. if you're happy with the single bullet, it should be ok. if you want to add more stuff, you probably want to read one of the packaging guides.
 * nagappan installing devscripts package
<jtatum> :) thank you command-not-found for catching my mistake :)
<nagappan> jtatum, :)
<jtatum> nagappan: should have debian/changelog after running dch. next, debian/control. http://pastebin.com/m4ee4fbac <- mago's control file
<nagappan> jtatum, yes, it has created the file debian/changelog
<jtatum> The control file describes the source package and the resulting binary package. so you'll want to s/mago/ldtpv2, remove XSBC-Original-Maintainer (this is for uploading stuff to ubuntu proper), change maintainer to you
 * nagappan doing debian/control
<jtatum> The depends may need some tweaking. The system detects depends from setup.py, but you can specify others here if they get missed.
<jtatum> for now you probably want Depends: ${misc:Depends}, ${python:Depends}
<jtatum> remove line 14
<nagappan> jtatum, I want to remove ldtpv1 if its installed
<nagappan> jtatum, guess conflict
<nagappan> jtatum, is the tag ?
<jtatum> yes. also your binary package (line 11) should probably be python-ldtpv2
<jtatum> to stay consistent with other py libs
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
<jtatum> debian/rules - http://pastebin.com/mc0748d6
<nagappan> jtatum, control file created
<nagappan> jtatum, let me create rules now
<nagappan> jtatum, we don't have man page for now
<jtatum> a lot of magic happens here. cdbs automates a lot of junk. in ye olden days, this rules file would be long and complicated to behold :)
<jtatum> right, remove that line
<nagappan> jtatum, can I ignore this ?
<nagappan> jtatum, ok
<nagappan> jtatum, done
<jtatum> echo 7 > debian/compat
<nagappan> launchpad.net is up now !!!
 * nagappan creating compact file
<jtatum> echo 2 > debian/pycompat
<nagappan> jtatum, done, both the files
<jtatum> one more file, copyright. checking to see if it's required.
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
<jtatum> easier to just create I guess. debian/copyright: http://pastebin.com/m764af635
<jtatum> (didn't paste the whole GPL)
<jtatum> I forgot an important step. the orig tar file. mv the debian directory somewhere outside your source directory.
<jtatum> we need to create a .tar.gz that includes only your source, not the debian dir
<jtatum> so if the dir is ldtpv2-0.99.0. you'll want to tar -czvf ldtpv2_0.99.0.orig.tar.gz <-- note the - changes to an _ in the orig
<jtatum> the packaging tools are dash and underscore sensitive :)
<jtatum> they'll magically detect this orig file and use it to create the changes file
<jtatum> nagappan: ^^
<nagappan> jtatum, sure, just saw the above message
<nagappan> jtatum, we have LGPL
<nagappan> jtatum, will get it from LDTPv1
<jtatum> that's fine :)
<nagappan> jtatum, created copyright file
<jtatum> nagappan: ok
<nagappan> jtatum, I have the source file created using python setup.py sdist, is that okay ?
<nagappan> jtatum, now whats the next step ?
<jtatum> nagappan: that should be OK. did you create the .orig.tar.gz ?
<nagappan> jtatum, just rename that file should be good ?
<nagappan> jtatum, which was created by python setup.py sdist ?
<jtatum> i would suggest creating a new one.
<jtatum> you want to capture your ldtpv2-whatever dir as it is now, including any .git or whatever directories might be in it
<nagappan> jtatum, nope, sdist doesn't create them
<jtatum> that is a problem
<nagappan> jtatum, what ever we have mentioned in MAINFEST, it will create
<jtatum> nagappan: otherwise, when you copy the debian folder in, and run the scripts to build the .dsc and .changes file, it will create diffs for a whole bunch of junk
<nagappan> jtatum, ah ! ok
<nagappan> jtatum, I have created the tar.gz
<nagappan> jtatum, tar the complete folder
<jtatum> ok. move the debian dir back in, change into the dir and run debuild -S -sa
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
<jtatum> curious to hear what errors if any come up :)
<nagappan> jtatum, I get http://pastebin.com/d4290ccbc
<jtatum> lintian is invoked against your package as well
<jtatum> nagappan: ah, need apt-get install cdbs
 * nagappan installing cdbs as suggested by jtatum :)
<jtatum> it's also going to sign all your packages. it should pull your email address from changelog and it will feed that to gpg, so if you're prompted for a keyphrase by debuild, it's for your gpg key
<nagappan> jtatum, http://pastebin.com/d6f9206cc I get different error
<jtatum> pastebin debian/control, please?
<jtatum> i think this is probably dir naming, nagappan
<nagappan> jtatum, http://pastebin.com/d1c59467b
<nagappan> jtatum, ah ! ok
<jtatum> directory should be ldtpv2-2.0.1
<jtatum> Source: should be ldtpv2
<nagappan> jtatum, let me change it now
<jtatum> oh - sorry
<jtatum> ldtp2
<jtatum> source: and directory name should agree
<jtatum> also don't forget to rename .orig.tar.gz
<nagappan> jtatum, changing the folder to ldtp2 or ldtpv2 doesn't help
<nagappan> jtatum, getting same error message
<jtatum> what's folder name?
<nagappan> jtatum, ldtpv2, also tried ldtp2
<jtatum> the exact folder  name is ldtp2?
<jtatum> should be ldtp2-2.0.1
<nagappan> jtatum, ah ! ok
<jtatum> tar file should be ldtp2_2.0.1.orig.tar.gz
<jtatum> first line of debian/control should be Source: ldtp2
<jtatum> (leave Package: line as is)
<nagappan> jtatum, now a diff error, the above one passed
<nagappan> jtatum, gpg: skipped "Nagappan <nagappan@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<nagappan> gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<nagappan> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<nagappan> debuild: fatal error at line 1250:
<jtatum> do you have a gpg key?
<nagappan> jtatum, I need to have my gpg pub keys ?
<nagappan> jtatum, yes :)
<jtatum> you need your pivate key actually :)
<nagappan> jtatum, will copy it to my development box
<nagappan> jtatum, I have already id_rsa and id_rsa.pub in my ~/.ssh folder
<jtatum> those are ssh keys, not gpg
<nagappan> jtatum, ah ! my bad, let me get my gpg now
<jtatum> you can tack on a -us -uc to skip signing. your build system may or may not think that's important. it also makes a difference at install time. users can trust your gpg key after they add your repo. otherwise, they will get an error.
<nagappan> jtatum, I have this http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?search=nagappan&op=index
<nagappan> jtatum, created 2005, forgot about it :) as it was too long
<jtatum> nagappan: that's your public key :) guess your private key is lost
<jtatum> no worries. try -us -uc
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
<jtatum> can always rebuild and sign it later
<jtatum> so that should generate the .dsc and .changes, which you'll feed to your builder. hopefully it builds :)
<nagappan> jtatum, sure, thanks :)
<jtatum> nagappan: np :) heading home, afk a bit
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
<nagappan> jtatum, I get this
<nagappan> E: ldtp2 source: missing-build-dependency cdbs
<nagappan> W: ldtp2 source: unknown-field-in-dsc original-maintainer
<nagappan> jtatum, will add cdbs
<jtatum> nagappan: from your builder?
<nagappan> jtatum, from this debuild -S -sa -us -uc
<jtatum> nagappan: hm... ah. yes, cdbs needs to be one of the build-depends
<nagappan> jtatum, ok, fixed most of the warnings
<jtatum> nagappan: great! the original maintainer can be ignored or removed from control, it's not necessary for a private package
<nagappan> jtatum, ok
<rmcbride> nagappan: your bug number is 435570. I'm trying to get the log attached but firefox is not cooperating (or maybe it's the new LP drop)
<nagappan> rmcbride, sure, thanks :)
<rmcbride> nagappan: I'm going to leave my browser spinning for a bit and then I'll restart it and tretry the attach
<nagappan> rmcbride, sure, thanks :)
<nagappan> jtatum, thanks for guiding this layman :)
<jtatum> nagappan: in case your builder gives you trouble, you may want to google pbuilder. it's a pretty great build system for debian/ubuntu which creates a full chroot, installs build depends and builds in a very clean environment, then spits out the binaries.
<jtatum> nagappan: no problem :) my pleasure :)
<nagappan> jtatum, sure
<rmcbride> nagappan: Ah, either you're not behind a firewall/proxy anymore or the problem was the LP update teh whole time I guess :)
<rmcbride> just saw your comment once my browser started talking again
<nagappan> rmcbride, I can access the web through proxy, but apport-cli could not upload the logs, as it doesn't understand https proxy
<rmcbride> nagappan: AH! OK
<rmcbride> nagappan: I'm going to be out the rest of the night. I was able to get the apport-cli log attached.
<nagappan> rmcbride, that has been fixed in karmic, but the issue here is karmic is not getting installed on this, probably I should try installing karmic on some other box and then report the issue :)
<nagappan> rmcbride, cool, thanks :)
<rmcbride> nagappan: any time :)
<jtatum> nagappan, how's the package look? :)
<nagappan> jtatum, oops, I haven't looked at it yet, got into diff work, will look now
<nagappan> jtatum, sorry
<jtatum> lol, nagappan, no worries :)
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> Morning all
<whereisdarran> mornin brotha
<whereisdarran> from nz
<davmor2> whereisdarran: evening then
<whereisdarran> thanks brotha
<whereisdarran> how you doin davmor2
<davmor2> whereisdarran: sound as a pound you?
<whereisdarran> hangin in there
<whereisdarran> been under the weather since monday
<whereisdarran> but trying to get back on top
<ara> popey, ping
<davmor2> ara: try popey again now :)
<ara> popey, hello :)
<davmor2> ara: actually looking at his gmail ac it says he's not here so he must of just signed onto his facebook ac
<popey> davmor2: stalker
<popey> ara: pong
<ara> popey, don't worry. I wasn't having any sound with recordmydesktop, but I asked dholbach and he gave me a script that you had given him
<ara> popey, it works now :)
<popey> :)
<davmor2> popey: not my fault that we are signed up on most of each others accounts :)
<davmor2> fader|away: alternates are bust still cjwatson has uploaded a fix can you let cr3 know please :)
<davmor2> cr3: alternates are still bust dude
<davmor2> cr3: morning by the way :)
<cr3> davmor2: thanks for the heads up, but desktops are fine?
<davmor2> cr3: seem to be although today's iso your network tests may fail in live cd mode
<cr3> I haven't gotten any desktop results either, which seems to indicate there might be a problem there as well
<davmor2> cr3: live desktop's nm is just spiralling apparently there is a new version uploaded already
<davmor2> cr3: I don't know if or how that might effect you.  But if you are running the install as a pxe boot then that might be the cause the minute the desktop comes up you lose networking that would be a cause for the install to fail :)
<cr3> davmor2: cool, and I just fixed a bug in my mago integration, so I might be able to test the new desktop image and that at the same time
<ara> popey, ping
<popey> ara: lo
<ara> popey, can you have a look? http://people.canonical.com/~ara/temp/iso-tracker.avi
<ara> popey, if you approve, feel free to upload it to screencast.u.c
<ara> popey, thanks
<cr3> ara: btw, you might like to mention in your indicator-applet README that the test depends on python-indicator
<cr3> err, make that python-indicate
<popey> \o/ awesome!
<popey> ara: no, thank _you_
<ara> cr3, OK. I will, thanks for telling me that
<ara> cr3, btw, notify-osd tests are failing because the need the images to compare with
<ara> cr3, maybe that's why they were appearing as faling?
<cr3> ara: possible, I'll blacklist those as well then
<ara> cr3, why??
<cr3> ara: I have lots of machines with different resolutions, so I would need to introduce the concept of golden images on a per system basis
<cr3> ara: if you have the spare cycles to implement this, let me know and we could work together on this
<ara> cr3, we will need to discuss, marjo, you and I, the need of having mago tests running in all the machines. (which I think is not worth it)
<cr3> ara: sure, if you want to work on the scheduler too, let me know. I'd like to implement something like the JESS rules engine to schedule where mago tests should run
<cr3> ara: it would be nice for this rules engine to be able to schedule tests on multiple machines, because mago takes a rather long time to run and it will only get longer as times goes by. so, being able to balance the load across multiple machines might be worthwhile
<ara> cr3, the number of hw related bugs mago tests could catch are so small I don't think it is worth it. I would prefer running mago tests always on the same machine. with all the needed data (like screenshots for comparison) is correct for that one
<cr3> ara: cool, that doesn't need to run in certification then, why not a kvm instance on your machine overnight?
<ara> cr3, no, thanks ;-)
<cr3> ara: it could be a simple matter of: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; bzr pull mago; run mago. just do that at the end of your day and, voila, we gots daily tests :)
<cr3> ara: or, we have a vmware esx server in the datacenter, how about there?
<ara> cr3, I think all of those posibilities should be discussed with marjo first, don't you think?
<cr3> ara: sure, but if you're not comfortable with the possibility of running it on your own hardware, I wouldn't even bother mentionning it to marjo
<cr3> ara: I'd rather we consider possible possibilities together which can then be presented to marjo. so, you mentionned you just want to run it on a single machine. if that machine were running vmware esx, would that be a good solution for you?
<ara> cr3, what I am suggesting is that maybe marjo WANTS to run it in the datacenter, as part of the certification tests
<cr3> ara: ah, good point then, there are costs to introducing the concept of a golden image in order to run it across multiple machines or implementing the scheduler to only run on a single machine. and, marjo would be best positionned to make a decision on those costs
<cr3> ara: however, karmic is pretty full right now, so I suspect this will have to be a karmic+1 thing
<ara> cr3, indeed :)
<davmor3> hey everyone wazzup?
<davmor2> davmor3: nothing just chilling with a bud
<popey> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2009/09/24/Ubuntu_Testing_-_ISO_Tracker \o/
<jcastro> popey: \o/
<popey> :)
 * jpds \o/'s myself.
<jpds> himself*
 * davmor2 joins the belated mexican wave \o/
<StefanAO> hello everybody...what is to be tested next monday?
<cr3> StefanAO: what do you mean? which milestone release is to be tested?
<StefanAO> i am new to this...i thought there would be some feature to test
<cr3> StefanAO: there are always features to test :) since you are new to this, perhaps you might like to prepare for the beta release which will be available next week
<cr3> StefanAO: to do so, you can have a look at the above URL pasted by popey and try testing an image or two
<cr3> oh wait, you joined after popey pasted. here's the URL: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2009/09/24/Ubuntu_Testing_-_ISO_Tracker
<cr3> this is a nice screencast that tells you everything you need to know to prepare for ISO testing
<mikefletcher> Hi.  What time do the daily iso's get generated?  When a bug is marked 'Fix Released' does that mean the fix would be on the iso at that time?
<FlyingBishop> If I'm building a new computer, should I run an install with 9.04 before trying out one of the alphas?
<whereisdarran> probably
<whereisdarran> if you want to know that your hardware is ok
<whereisdarran> probably best to run stomething stable first
<FlyingBishop> yeah that sounds wise I'll run a basic install then try the alpha
 * popey hugs jpds 
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-25
<BobLfoot> According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing 20090622 was the last testing day?  What testing is the community doing now?
<whereisdarran> they sent out an e-mail
<whereisdarran> last week
<whereisdarran> anyone know if the email is online anywhere?
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> morning davmor2
<popey> thanks again for the video ara
<ara> popey, thanks to you for the quick publication ;-)
<davmor2> ara: He grateful mostly because it is one he hasn't got to do :D
<popey> :)
<davmor2> ara: for those bugs it might be worth talking about setting importance at the next meeting
<ara> davmor2, sure
<ara> davmor2, but I think it can be deferred to UDS
<ara> davmor2, next meeting is going to be more like "go testing the beta you lazy people!"
 * davmor2 thinks the next meeting should be canceled in favour of testing anyway :)
<davmor2> cr3: alternates should be working although I've been busily confirming other stuff, and noting more breakages :(  Morning by the way
<cr3> davmor2: I've received test results for servers, so at least I know those are working which is a good indication for the alternate too
<davmor2> I'm about to run a test and see if side by side is working on alternate
<nagappan> cr3, Alberto suggested to use ncurses based Ubuntu installation to reproduce the issue on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/435570, where can I download it, I don't notice them in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/ ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435570 in xorg "xorg hangs during karmic install" [Undecided,New]
<jtatum> nagappan: it's the alternate install
<nagappan> jtatum, ok, let me download it, thanks :)
<mx> hello, is it the right channel to ask questions about bugs in karmic ?
<jtatum> mx: depends... the general karmic support channel is #ubuntu+1
<mx> my questions are about pulseaudio and the policy kit, so maybe i should if they have irc channels
<cr3> nagappan: if you recall from a few days ago, when you first asked your question: [19:08] <cr3> nagappan: can you try installing from one of the alternate images available at the above URL and let me know if you get the same problem when rebooting after the installation?
<nagappan> cr3, yes :)
<davmor2> cr3: I don't mind testing it.  If I can get it up and running and write out a well laid doc for defaults then we have a repeatable test.  I'm having a quick play with the cluster side set up tonight not looking much different to a normal install at this point.  Then I'll just go through the steps I've been given which although complicated are easy enough to follow and monday night with any luck they'll of been a c
<cr3> davmor2: wait a minute, it sounds like you're having fun!
<davmor2> no no serious boring testing honest gov'nor
<cr3> davmor2: that's better
<davmor2> cr3: no I got a nice plan laid out I got an older box that I usually use for ltsp client (Pentium 4 iirc) which I'm using for the cluster and then as the node I'm using my nvidia test box as it was my old main box so is nicely speced.  and then for 64bit I'll use my other intel box again with the nvidia box as the node.  I've been told it's the node that does all the work the cluster just deals with the traffic.
<davmor2> that seems to be up and running okay.  So I'm going to leave till monday and work with ttx to get the install up and running and tested and some docs out for a repeatable case Yay I rock ;) </modesty>
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-26
<saadmn> hello, is anyone here?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-27
<mendebrock> I downloaded the latest Ubuntu desktop CD image to re-perform the "free software only" test. The test ran OK for me but, after checking a few other things in the new install, found that the Ubuntu help system was printing lots of garbage characters. Has this happened to anybody else?
<mendebrock> More importantly, are we supposed to be reporting bugs like these, or only if there are issues with the specified test case?
<persia> File a bug as oe normally does.  if one is verifying specific media, it's best to also update the ISO tracker, but for normal daily exercise of the test cases, normal bugs are fine.
<mendebrock> Thanks persia!
<ara> good morning all!
<mvo> ara: good morning! I can confirm the netbook slowness :/
<ara> mvo,  :(
<mvo> ara: seems to be a lot idle and io-wait
<ara> mvo, can you set the bug as confirmed, then?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/646638
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 646638 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrading from UNE 10.04 to 10.10 (Unity) took about 6 hours (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ara> there are also some feedback in the testing tracker from other people: http://pairwise.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4556/823
<mvo> ara: for netbooks too? or does that happen on other machines (that are also slow)?
<ara> mvo, I don't know, because not all of them report the targeted system
<ara> there are other person with a dell mini 9 reporting 3.5 hours
<mvo> hm, its odd, its not memory, I can do test VM upgrade with 768 mb in < 1h
<alourie> good morning
<ara> morning alourie
<alourie> hi ara
<alourie> ara: I love the new site btw
<alourie> it's a long overdue :-)
<ara> alourie, thansk :)
<alourie> ara: do you need any help with the community report for QA?
<ara> alourie, community report?
<alourie> from jono's post
<alourie> it seems that you have the QA part
 * alourie is looking for ways to do something useful
<ara> alourie, let me read the post (he talked to me about it, but I hadn't seen the post yet
<alourie> ah, ok
<ara> jibel, I am afraid that I won't be able to provide more information on the dell mini 9, today it does not boot, nothing happens, something in the hw seems to have broken
<ara> alourie, it would be great if you could send me an email answering the questions about the new member feedback
<ara> alourie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityReview/Sep2010/Quality
<ara> alourie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityReview/Sep2010/Quality#New%20Community%20Member%20Feedback
<jibel> ara, :(
<jibel> ara, anyway it seems that mvo was able to reproduce the problem.
<ara> jibel, it is weird, it does not do anything, it is like it does not have battery, but it is plugged
<ara> jibel, any idea?
<jibel> ara, don't know. Did you try with AC only with the battery removed ?
<ara> jibel, yes, I tried almost everything :)
<jibel> ara, :) I'm afraid that I won't be of any help then
<ara> jibel, :)
<ara> jibel, thanks anyway
<ara> jibel, I will talk to someone on the kernel team to see if they have any idea
<ara> s
<jibel> ara, you're able to power it on or not ?
<ara> jibel, nope :(
<jibel> ara, the AC is working ?
<jibel> ara, I mean the power supply
<ara> jibel, what do you mean?
<jibel> ara, I mean the tiny box that you usually plug to wall to transform the power and bring it to the netbook. Is it working ?
<ara> jibel, how could I know? (or I am not understanding you...)
<jibel> ara, this thing: http://images.bizrate.com/resize?sq=225&uid=1692649304 . Is there a green led or some indicator on it showing that it is working ?
<ara> jibel, I cannot tell, as the ac does not have a led, and the battery charging led on the mini 9 never worked
<jibel> ara, that's becoming hard to investigate, you don't have a multimeter ?
<ara> jibel, no, apw gave me some tricks that I am trying now
<jibel> ara, or a spare AC or spare battery ?
<ara> jibel, no, and no :(
<jibel> ara, well, I'm sorry, I can't help much then.
<ara> jibel, no worries :-) thanks anyway
<jibel> mvo, will you be able to run the tests for bug 646638
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 646638 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrading from UNE 10.04 to 10.10 (Unity) took about 6 hours (affects: 1) (heat: 1581)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646638
<mvo> jibel: yes
<jibel> mvo, especially the dpkg output will be interesting.
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> ara: anything exciting on this week?
<ara> hey davmor2!
<ara> davmor2, well, if RC is not exciting enough... what would be?
<davmor2> FR?
<ara> :)
<davmor2> ara: maverick une wifi died on me after the last linux update
<ara> davmor2, :(
<ara> davmor2, did you report?
<davmor2> only found out this morning after I've finished resetting up my system so I can get some work done I'm reporting then
<jibel> mvo, I think the upgrade slowness is caused by dpkg or ext4. The unpack operation should last less than 10s. Is there something specific on the harddrive side of your netbook ?
<alourie> ara: I can email you the answers, but I'm hardly "new" in this...
<ara> alourie, so you are perfect for it ;-)
<ara> alourie, try to remember when you started
<ara> i.e.
<alourie> 2 years ago? :-)
<ara> alourie, mmm, true, maybe it is too long ago, the documentation back then was very different
<ara> jibel, apw solved my issue! my dell mini 9 is back to life! it's alive!! hahahaha!! IT'S ALIVE!!
<jibel> ara, FANTASTIC! and what was the problem ?
<ara> <apw>i would recommend leaving battery and charger out and try switching it on, then leaving it for a few mins
<ara> <ara> without battery or charger?
<ara> <apw> sometimes the EC can crash on those machines, we had one at sprint do that, and doing that some bit of it started working again
<ara>  yeah without either, to discharge the capacitors
<jibel> ara, cool. Remember me to not purchase that hardware ;)
<ara> :)
<alourie> ara: I'll answer anyway then
<mvo> jibel: thanks a lot, I try ext3 next, it will be the ext4 fs just mounted as ext3, is that still ok?
<mvo> jibel: or will that invalidate the test?
<mvo> jibel: I don't think there is anything specific to the hdd, its a stock wd blue 320gb harddisk
<mvo> jibel: its not fast, but should not be that slow :)  I will post more data and then we maybe get a clue from that
<alourie> ara: is there a way to "fetch" a new qa site?
<ara> alourie, I am not sure I understand your queestion
 * ara finds IRC communication tricky today ;-)
<alourie> ara: well, if I wanted to make changes to the site, how would I do that?
<ara> alourie, depending on the change. What change would you like to do?
<alourie> well, not me directly and right away
<alourie> but
<alourie> I'm going over the site and...how would I say it
<alourie> I think it can be better
<alourie> for example
<ara> alourie, the way to report is filing a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/
<ara> using the qa-website tag
<alourie> the main page is a planet. That would surprise a user that comes to find out about what QA in Ubuntu is.
<alourie> oh
<alourie> ara: well, it seems that I am still in that "improving for community" mode...
<alourie> sorry :-)
<ara> alourie, don't be! feedback is more than welcome
<ara> so the way to do it is through bug reports
<ara> we will have a session in UDS to ask for feedback and ways to improve it
<ara> (don't be was an answer to your "sorry" not the "improving", of course)
<alourie> ara: :-) sure
<alourie> my feedback is subjective though
<ara> alourie, sure, that's why we will discuss it during UDS :)
<alourie> excellent
<gbuonfiglio> Hi. I need some guidance on a problem I'm having with window decorations in Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook edition when running a regular Gnome Session.
<alourie> ara: something like this bug 648829
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 648829 in ubuntu-qa-website "The landing page should not be a planet (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648829
<gbuonfiglio> when I start the Gnome session in FailSafe mode, everything is perfect.
<gbuonfiglio> but when I start in "normal Gnome Session", I get no window controls and menus on applications where these items appears on top bar of the new Netbook edition GUI.
<gbuonfiglio> I've already deleted gnome-session directory, changed from "no effects" to normal and extra effects, but nothing helped.
<gbuonfiglio> Any ideas?
<jibel> mvo, I think mounting the fs as ext3 is fine. what is noticeable is that ara used a ssd and you are using a hdd with the same result.
<jibel> mvo, cjwatson will have more insight than me on this issue.
<gbuonfiglio> looks the same of my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/588419
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 588419 in metacity (Ubuntu) "[Maverick A1]Windows don't rise on focus (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,New]
<gbuonfiglio> about bug 588419, I've just tried with a new user and first login at Gnome Desktop and had the same problem. Also I've found something new. When closing the session it did not return to gdm and I had to ctrl+alt+sysreq+reisub to reboot.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 588419 in metacity (Ubuntu) "[Maverick A1]Windows don't rise on focus (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588419
<vrakesh> can any1 help me with the ubuntu testing
<davmor2> vrakesh: ask away
<vrakesh> hi...so i am new to the test team... i want to know how to test the ubuntu iso and the remaining procedures
<charlie-tca> vrakesh: you start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures. We are not actually testing at this time, but will be testing the RC images this week.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-28
<ara> good morning!
<jibel> ara, good morning, have you got any other feedback about the 'slow upgrades' issue on netbooks ?
<ara> jibel, there are some feedback here: http://pairwise.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4556/823
<ara> but that's it, and they don't provide the logs
<UndiFineD> I have an eeepc that is slow in updating too
<UndiFineD> I blamed the cpu
<a_lourie> good morning
<UndiFineD> another factor that makes updating slow on my desktop, where it cannot find my 'bzr whoami'
<jibel> UndiFineD, how slow ? I can understand 2 hours, maybe up to 3 hours because of the poor cpu but when ara tried the upgrade, it was more like 5 hours
<UndiFineD> yeah about 5 hours, runninf xubuntu
<UndiFineD> and it has not too much installed, al it does is firefox / chromium really
<jibel> UndiFineD, can you add the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade to bug 646638 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 646638 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrading from UNE 10.04 to 10.10 (Unity) took about 6 hours (affects: 1) (heat: 1581)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646638
<UndiFineD> will do
<jibel> UndiFineD, thank you
<UndiFineD> pff 245 updates on the eeepc
<UndiFineD> when it's done I will upload them, so you have a log with most recent packages
<UndiFineD> previous update was last week
<UndiFineD> easy way to upload these files from cli ? it does not wat to do it from the pages
<UndiFineD> done
<UndiFineD> jibel, ara, hafe fun :)
<ara> UndiFineD, thanks for your feedback
<jibel> UndiFineD, thank you for testing!
<UndiFineD> if you need anything else, glad to help :)
<sulumar> greetings
<sulumar> I just wanted to itroduce myself, i just joined the Ubuntu testing team
<davmor2> morning ara and all
<ara> hey davmor2!
<ara> davmor2, how's everything?
<davmor2> ara: If I get chance I'll start running some wubi tests today
<ara> davmor2, awesome, thanks :)
<Riddell> we are go! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ara> Riddell, great! thanks
<alourie> is it RC?
<alourie> yay!!
<Riddell> no, it's RC candidates
<Riddell> don't confuse candidate with candidate candidates :)
<Riddell> kubuntu alternate is up
<UndiFineD> mmm candi
<sulumar> some bugs and a crash later i finally finished the checkbox on maverick
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, everybody. Another few days of testing - Yay!
<ara> charlie-tca, morning!
<davmor2> morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Am I the only one that can not open "Movie Player" in Ubuntu Live environment?
<Riddell> kubuntu alternates up, ubuntu netbook up
<charlie-tca> hmm, can't open gedit either
<moustafa> cr3, fader_ , davmor2 : Morning-ish!
<fader_> moustafa: Hey dude!
<davmor2> moustafa: hello dude it's safer than morningish ;)
<moustafa> Guess I should update my CD images...what with 10.10 coming out soon
<fader_> charlie-tca: I can open both in the amd64 live environment in virtualbox
<charlie-tca> wierd
<charlie-tca> my hardware 386 won't open either
<fader_> Hmm, I'll try i386 and see what I get
<cr3> moustafa: ahoy, matey!
<fader_> charlie-tca: Yeah, works for me on i386 as well, but it may be a vbox vs. hardware thing
<charlie-tca> I will try another system
<moustafa> cr3 : Talk like a pirate day is already over dude :(
<cr3> moustafa: crap, I miss it every year :(
<moustafa> See, if we were working together, I'd remind ye
<moustafa> *hint hint nudge nudge*
<ara> hey jibel, how are you doing with your wubi installation?
<ara> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4563/12
<jibel> ara, downloading... I don't why the installer refuses the --isopath on the command line.
<jibel> ara, I installed kubuntu amd64 already.
<ara> jibel, great :)
<jibel> ara, and everything was fine. The previous test a few weeks ago was a complete failure.
<jibel> ara, i'm focusing on wubi testing excepted if you think I'd better test something else.
<ara> jibel, wubi is great, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> works on my other system
<charlie-tca> quadrapassel should be turned off in the menus, it fails to open even from terminal
<ara> charlie-tca, the bug is known, http://launchpad.net/bugs/638656
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638656 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "quadrapassel dies silently (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> I know
<charlie-tca> That should be a dup of bug 561734
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 561734 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "quadrapassel doesn't start: Failed to initialise clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context (affects: 19) (dups: 4) (heat: 111)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561734
<ara> charlie-tca, can you mark it as dup, please?
<charlie-tca> sure
<amorphous1> fader_, ping
<fader_> amorphous1: pong, what's up?
<amorphous1> fader_, I wanted to ask you if you can tell me some of the major issues regarding video/display/3D for Maverick
<amorphous1> fader_, If you guys found something when testing Maverick
<charlie-tca> ara: done
<ara> charlie-tca, OK, I am talking to the desktop team right now about it
<fader_> amorphous1: I don't think we've seen any new display issues on maverick -- the ones we have were there in lucid as well
<fader_> cyphermox: ^^ is that true or am I totally lying? :)
<cyphermox> fader_, amorphous1, ^^ sounds correct
<fader_> cyphermox: Thanks
<amorphous1> cyphermox, do we have a display port cable somewhere? I'll have to do some tests
<fader_> amorphous1: Does that help at all or are you looking for something more specific?
<cyphermox> amorphous1, look in the cabinet on the right hand side as you get in the lab; top shelf ;)
<amorphous1> fader_, I looked for bugs related to Maverick on launchpad but I couldn't find anything significant
<amorphous1> fader_, I'm preparing for the support sprint
<cyphermox> amorphous1, care to explain the bug you're speaking of?
<cyphermox> amorphous1, is that sprint this week?
<amorphous1> cyphermox, I want to test the display port in Maverick make sure it works, I'm preparing for the Support sprint next week
<amorphous1> cyphermox, next week
<amorphous1> cyphermox, today it seems like I have time....
<cyphermox> fair enough. have fun ;)
<cyphermox> the display port screen is the large black Dell one, also in the lab (or should be)
 * fader_ loves video connector standards... there are so many to choose from!
<cyphermox> fader_, standards are great.
<amorphous1> fader_, hehe, I remember you saying that a few months ago  ...
<fader_> Oh man, I'm getting senile in my old age :'(
<sujiths80>  I am a new member to Ubuntu and wants to involve in testing.But I dont want to install ubuntu 10.10 seperatly on my machine so I used virtualbox software for installing ubuntu...I am not able to install ubuntu on that ...In the screen for wireless device the installation is stopped ...can anybody can help me on this
<cyphermox> sujiths80, did you download the new ISO images from today?
<sujiths80> No I downloaded last week
<cyphermox> sujiths80, you should update your iso first to make sure it's really up to date, because the issue may have been fixed already ;)
<cyphermox> sujiths80, to help out today look at the topic; so the wiki page and iso.qa.ubuntu.com :)
<sujiths80> okei...but is it the right method to testing using virtual box...
<cyphermox> sujiths80, if virtualbox is all you can do, it's fine
<cyphermox> it won't really help for testing wireless though :)
<jibel> mvo, I'm testing a wubi installation and once installed I tried software-center.
<jibel> mvo, I've selected a featured app, stellarium, and install
<jibel> mvo, the authentication dialog pops up, I enter my password and click 'authenticate' then ... nothing.
<jibel> mvo, the buttons cancel and authenticate do nothing. Is it something known ?
<jibel> mvo, I must force close the authentication popup and then the installation of the package starts.
<mvo> jibel: not known, anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<jibel> mvo, no, I've something on the terminal, let me paste it
<jibel> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/502174/
<mvo> jibel: I think WARNING:softwarecenter.backend:_on_trans_error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) is the problem, for some reason the timeout was reached
<mvo> jibel: that should be set to something like 5 (or even 10, can't remember) min :/
<jibel> mvo, it's a fresh install of maverick :(
<mvo> jibel: could you file a bug and describe what you did, what package you installed?
<mvo> jibel: I check it out
<jibel> mvo, okay. submitting
<jibel> mvo, bug 649939. Let me now if you need additional tests.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 649939 in software-center (Ubuntu) "authentication popup does nothing when installating new software (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649939
<kamusin> anyone face a crash of jockey-gtk while was installing RC of Maverick?
<charlie-tca> It worked here on 386 hardware
<charlie-tca> nvidia video
<mvo> jibel: was the password entry field still visible?
<mvo> jibel: when the problem happend?
<jibel> mvo, no
<mvo> jibel: great, it looks like james_w wants to do some debugging with you if you can trigger it
<jibel> mvo, If I want to eat something this evening I'll have to have a break for 1 hour, bbl.
<mvo> sure
<mvo> see you jibel
<charlie-tca> anybody filed a bug for the extras.ubuntu.com repository not having the gpg key after restarting
<charlie-tca> will ubuntu-extras-keyring be used after the release?
<charlie-tca> Well, anyway, bug 650525 filed for missing key
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650525 in ubuntu-extras-keyring (Ubuntu) "Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release ; missing key (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650525
<fader_> Should 'sudo' be available under a live session
<fader_> ?
<fader_> I assume so, but it's broken for me on edubuntu at least
<ara> fader_, it should be available, you should be able to install packages, i.e., in a live session
<fader_> ara: Thanks, that's what I thought
<fader_> bugbugbug
<fader_> Oh weird, it's only when it's in 'persistent' in the live image
<cyphermox> Riddell, should there be an auto-resize options in the Kubuntu alternate cd?
<cyphermox> ameetp, how did you get to the auto-resize option on kubuntu alternate?
<Riddell> cyphermox: depends on what your hard disk already has on it
<cyphermox> Riddell, as in, not with another install of Kubuntu?
<Riddell> more on how much free space there is and whether partman can squish up the filesystem
<cyphermox> ah, nevermind, I got it on a different HD setup now
<charlie-tca> Seems to be a mix of no partitions exist, too many partitions exist, partitions would be too small if resized, and some other stuff, maybe?
<cyphermox> charlie-tca, might well be too many partitions or something in this case
<fader_> I'm not sure if bug 650586 is an actual bug or not, but I'm still laughing
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650586 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "edubuntu slideshow has strange screenshot for applications slide (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650586
<cyphermox> fader_, with a mandriva slide template, no less ;)
<fader_> cyphermox: I don't believe you... It clearly says "Edubuntu Slideshow" at the top of the LOLcat :P
<cyphermox> :D
<stgraber> fader_: ping
<fader_> stgraber: wassap yo?
<stgraber> fader_: hey! was wondering exactly what you did to have that sudo issue on Edubuntu. I can't find any documentation on the persistent mode other than doing that with USB installs
<fader_> stgraber: I did it in virtualbox, so I created an extra virtual disk for the persistence
<fader_> ext2, named casper-rw
<fader_> stgraber: I plan to try this on other flavors as well -- I don't know if it is specific to edubuntu
<fader_> I just haven't done it yet :)
<stgraber> ok, let me know if it's edubuntu-specific as I'm pretty sure we didn't do anything that might break it (though we also didn't do anything to make it work ;))
<stgraber> (as in, I wasn't even aware of the feature)
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> Will do :)
<fader_> I'll try that out after I finish my current test
<stgraber> ok
<fader_> stgraber: The same thing happens on xubuntu amd64
<fader_> I'll update the bug, but I want to try some other tests first
<fader_> Anyway, it's not specific to edubuntu :)
<charlie-tca> oh-oh
<fader_> charlie-tca: Heh, sorry :)
<charlie-tca> Me too ;-)
<fader_> It might also be something in my setup, so I wouldn't panic until someone reproduces it
<fader_> Also on i386, and also on the vanilla Ubuntu images, and also when I reformat my persistent partition as ext3
<fader_> I think it's broken :(
<charlie-tca> oh, goody
<fader_> Hehe
<Takyoji> Is this channel purely of testing 10.10 ISOs, or 10.10 testing in general?
<fader_> Takyoji: Testing in general but it's definitely focused on ISO testing at the moment
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-29
<charlie-tca> Okay, I did all the testing for now. I have to take a break. I will pick up studio yet, either later tonight or tomorrow
 * charlie-tca is tired. should have been "I did all the testing I can do, for now." 
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu images look good, I think
<charlie-tca> well, except for what fader says is bad, I guess... :-)
<fader_> Heh yeah, blame it all on fader :P
<charlie-tca> I'm trying.
<charlie-tca> did you add yourself as a user for the persistent mode test?
<fader_> No... it still defaults to the live user
<charlie-tca> Maybe that is the problem. Live user can not be persistent, as far as I know.
<fader_> Well, the persistence worked fine
<fader_> i.e. I could create a folder on the desktop and it would reappear next time I booted
<fader_> Though I freely admit to never using the persistence outside of ISO testing so I don't know how it works too well :)
<charlie-tca> Right. I thought you had to add a real user for sudo to work, but I am probably wrong
<fader_> Okay, enough for tonight... ciao folks!
<highvoltage> fader_: thanks for the edubuntu testing! goodnight!
<charlie-tca> fader_: I tried to reproduce the persistent drive bug, but can not do it. Using hardware, I formatted my sdb1 as casper-rw, and everything works!
<charlie-tca> Of course, this was Xubuntu 386
<charlie-tca> fader_: it lets me add users, and even install hardware drivers
<charlie-tca> fader_: and then my drive died... :-)
<charlie-tca> Okay, good night now. back in about 10 hours
<ara> good morning!
<astraljava> Hey guys, Ubuntu Studio amd64 install fails with many Hash Sum mismatches. Any clues on that?
<smb> Morning, I noticed something doing Kubuntu installation tests which I am not sure is really a bug or maybe just my misunderstanding. The installer now offers the tick box for third-party software (and i think it mentions mp3), though when I install and start amarok it will prompt for the installation of some codecs...
<persia> Does amarok use libxine1-ffmpeg for mp3s?
<smb> persia, You are asking me? :)
<smb> persia, It seems to have it in its suggests list
<persia> Not necessarily.  I just had a quick glance at kubuntu-restricted-addons and noticed you mentioned the need to install amarok, so wondered if maybe there wasn't a library put there for some reason.
<persia> If it's in suggests, then I suspect that is how it does it, which is confusing, as "Instail 3rd Party Software" should install kubuntu-restricted-addons, which should provide that.
<persia> My recommendation is to file a bug and indicate the bug on the ISO tracker.
<smb> No not the need to install amarok. Just the fact that when I start amarok after install it pops up the installation notice for mp3 and video encoders
<smb> Ok, so I'll do so
<persia> Oh, then that's definitely a bug.
<persia> the "...when I install and start..." confused me.  Amarok should be checking if it has the packages that are in kubuntu-restricted-extras before calling codec-install.
<smb> Oh, yeah was probably a bit incomplete. The install part is the whole system and start the action after installation. :)
<smb> persia, Hm, oh wait... Having my eyes a bit more open now, the offer is "mp3 *encoding*" and "video *encoding*", that is probably really not covered my third-party drivers
<persia> Indeed.  The encoding bit is special.
<smb> so no bug
<persia> I'd file a bug anyway: that's a confusing interface.  Amarok shouldn't prompt for stuff that requires folks to check local legal restrictions if it isn't required for the current activity.
<smb> Probably depends on your view on things. But I can file it, even if it only documents something confusing if you are not looking properly
<persia> Indeed.  I thought the bug as first described might be RC.  I no longer think so.
<davmor2> ara: I've just done a fresh install of UNE and it looks like the Broadcom STA drivers are no longer functioning so I'm gonna try the BC43 driver instead :(
<ara> davmor2, ouch!
<davmor2> ara: At first I thought it was just an upgrade breakage but it appears not :(
<ara> mmm
<ara> davmor2, have you filed a bug about it?
<davmor2> meh System Error: installArchives() failed installing bc43 driver :(
<davmor2> ara: I filed one for the upgrade failure
<ara> davmor2, which is...
<ara> :)
<davmor2> ara: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/649357
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 649357 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager on une will not connect (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> I'll update it shortly
<ara> davmor2, thanks, I'll talk to JFo about it, later today
<davmor2> ara: I've added some additional log info and that I've done a fresh install with the same issue tell JFo if he needs any other info to just ping me
<ara> davmor2, sure, will do. Thanks a lot dave
<bladernr> Hrmmm... has anyone noticed that the Kubuntu netbook image is >800MB and the Ubuntu netbook image is <700MB?
<davmor2> bladernr: Shhhhhh you're not meant to notice ;)
<bladernr> hrmmm it also still uses the ubuntu 10.10 splash
<fader_> Morning folks
<fader_> charlie-tca: Darnit, I was afraid the persistence sudo bug was something local to my setup :/
<fader_> charlie-tca: Thanks for trying to reproduce
<davmor2> fader_: you broke sudo now ;)
<fader_> \o/
<fader_> User-level privileges ought to be enough for anybody.
<bladernr> ara:  wubi 32bit is a fail :(
<bladernr> davmor2:  ^^
<bladernr> heh
<davmor2> bladernr: I'm midst my own releases at the minute should be wrapped up soon and I'll have a look I was hoping to of had chance yesterday but to no avail :(
<bladernr> davmor2:  no worries...
<bladernr> it's more of a procedural "Really f*cking annoys me" fail.  Wubi, run from a USB stick built from the ISO i just downloaded, requires me to download the ISO AGAIN in order to install
<bladernr> I'm running through it with network active just to make sure it works otherwise.
<davmor2> bladernr: I know why that happens I'm just not telling you :P
<bladernr> oh well...
<fader_> Out of curiosity, has anyone besides charlie-tca and me tried persistence in the live session?
<bladernr> don't make me use improper English insults that I really don't understand
<bladernr> fader_:  no... the rest of us are not masochists
<bladernr> ;-)
<fader_> bladernr: Heh, tell me about it
<fader_> :)
 * bladernr configures, but hasn't used persistence.
<davmor2> bladernr: When you run start up disc creator to install onto cd it is completely modified it's neither an iso nor the cd so the checksum differs.  To that end it goes off and obtains a correct copy.
<davmor2> s/cd/usb
<bladernr> davmor2:  that completely makes sense, but it still shouldn't happen. :(
<davmor2> bladernr: the issue is because of the sizes and additional persistence space there is no way to guaranty what the checksum will be :(  This is why the bit torrent client/iso grabber  got built into the system.
<davmor2> bladernr: grab some rw dvd's works for me :)
<davmor2> bladernr: with no network present from usb it won't work,  it will need to download the iso
<bladernr> right... and I get that.  My issue is more with user experience in this case... given that Wubi is really meant for non-users who want to test the waters, asking them do dl the ISO then dl the ISO is not optimal... and even worse if said user lives without constant/reliable internet connection
<bladernr> heh... rwDVDs...
 * bladernr hasn't used an RW disk in ages...
 * bladernr kept fixating them accidentally so just gave up
<bladernr> davmor2:  ^^^ and even more pronounced since I'm doing this on a system with no optical media at all (netbook)
<ara> fader_, I tried, and it worked
<davmor2> I agree there is just not much going to be done about it I think :(
<fader_> ara: Did you try using sudo (or anything that uses authentication)?
<ara> fader_, yes, the wifi authentication
<fader_> ara: Okay, thanks... it's just something funky in my setup then, I think :/
<fader_> Not that I didn't trust charlie-tca, but it's good to have multiple confirmations :)
<ara> :-)
<ara> jibel, did you try wubi in 32 bits?
<davmor2> ara: trying it now
<charlie-tca> besides, I don't want to lose anther hard drive by reproducing it again :-(
<jibel> ara, no, wubi r193 absolutely wants to download the amd64 iso even with --isopath on the command line. :(
<charlie-tca> fader_: me too happy that ara tried to reproduce it. I never used that before, and did mess up the first several attempts
<jibel> ara, if not the same problem that's close to bladernr's issue with the usb stick
<fader_> charlie-tca: Yeah, I'm assuming it's just my stupidity at this point :)
<charlie-tca> Nope, I reproduced it my first two or three tries, but it was the way I partitioned my hard drive that caused it
<ara> charlie-tca, you're talking about wubi or persistance? :)
<charlie-tca> could have been a failing hard drive here causing me issues too
<charlie-tca> persistance
<ara> and how did it mess up your hdd?
<charlie-tca> I don't think it did. I think it was just an old hdd that finally hard failed
<charlie-tca> gparted kept showing an impossible to write to or change partition
 * charlie-tca had an old 6GB drive in use
 * charlie-tca now has an even older 4GB drive in use
<davmor2> ara: wubi is working fine here so far
<ara> great!
<charlie-tca> I have ubuntustudio installing here
 * ara starts feeling that this ISO testing cycle is going too well and something is going to fail and a respin is going to be schedule
<ara> (please, don't)
<persia> ara, To quell your concern, ichthux, sabily, and lubuntu have had to update a number of things post-RC-freeze, so I strongly suspect there are some respins happening (just not for approved flavours since 28.2)
<davmor2> ara: Wubi pass here
<davmor2> ara: I'll add it to the tracker asap
<ara> davmor2, thanks
<jibel> ara, I just finished the wubi amd64 upgrade. Retrying wubi i386.
<ara> jibel, thanks!
<ara> I am working now on netboot, that seems pretty uncovered
<pedro_> is anybody else testing the DVD ISO i386?
<ameetp> pedro_: desktop or server?
<cyphermox> davmor2, for bug 649357, can you tell me what model is your computer?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 649357 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager on une will not connect (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649357
<pedro_> ameetp, desktop
<pedro_> I'm getting  a similar behavior as the last round of ISO testing
<pedro_> with ubiquity after clicking forward/continue, the panel crashes and the window manager too
<ameetp> pedro_: ah.  no, I'm testing server right now
<pedro_> just want to confirm that
<ameetp> pedro_: I can see if it recreates for me in a bit
<pedro_> ameetp, thanks
<davmor2> cyphermox: it's a compaq mini 110
<cyphermox> davmor2, cool, i think I may be able to test with that specifically
<jibel> mvo, I get the same policykit behavior with the language-support popup than with s-c but this time on i386.
<mvo> jibel: and probably with update-manger too :/
<mvo> jibel: now that we depend on it for a lot more tasks, this bug becomes much more serious
<jibel> jibel, right, everything calling org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages.
<jibel> mvo, I installed wubi i386 desktop without network after reboot and a network connection enabled, it asked me to install my language, I answered "run this action now", the authentication popup is displayed and then nothing
<jibel> mvo, If I wait a few minutes, a dialog appears saying "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<jibel> mvo, I'll update the report.
<mvo> thanks
<jibel> ara, excepted the policykit bug wubi desktop i386 without network connection is okay. Now trying wubi i386 desktop upgrade.
<ara> thanks
<cyphermox> ameetp, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/497546 <-- updated
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497546 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Microphones not working on Dell Vostro 320 (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 44)" [High,Incomplete]
<ameetp> cyphermox:  Thank you!
<cyphermox> davmor2, trying to reproduce 649357 now.
<rlameiro> ara: started testing for ubuntustudio i386 manual partition and autoresize.
<rlameiro> ara: I will se if we can test amd64 ASAP
<ara> rlameiro, great, thanks
<bladernr> jibel, davmor2: so you guys can get Ubuntu to boot via wubi 32bit?
<jibel> bladernr, yes
<bladernr> Hrmmm...
<davmor2> bladernr: I can I will put it on the tracker honest
<bladernr> So I did the install, via wubi run from USB stick.  Installation was fine, was able to boot after the first stage install, got ubiquity and installed the rest of the OS
<jibel> bladernr, and now trying to upgrading the 32bit desktop
<astraljava> ara: Yeah, forgot to correct myself out. amd64 auto-resize works also, reported as such as well.
<davmor2> bladernr: I'm sensing a but here
<bladernr> Now, however, when i reboot, choose Ubuntu from the windows boot menu, I get thrown back to the menu... I am briefly seeing a message that says something about a syntax error, but it flashes too fast to catch it
<ara> astraljava, awesome
<bladernr> davmor2:  there's your but...
<astraljava> ara: Was a faulty DVD, second disc worked.
<jibel> bladernr, back to the windows menu ?
<ara> astraljava, it is always good to do the "check cd" option before anything else, you can safe a lot of time
<bladernr> davmor2:  my 32bit setup has a bit of a ... special situation though... it's a multi-boot setup on a netbook... so it boots grub2, then NTLoader, then grub when you choose Ubuntu in NTloader
<bladernr> jibel:  ^^
<ara> (or md5sum if you're using a VM)
<bladernr> but yeah, back to the NTLoader menu
<astraljava> ara: Learnt that the hard way, yeah. :)
<jibel> bladernr, I've the same setup.
<astraljava> ara: md5sum was a match
 * bladernr managed to hit esc fast enough and I'm looking at the grub entry now and it doesn't LOOK out of place...
<davmor2> bladernr: You like to make your life simple then right?
<charlie-tca> Need someone to verify the ubuntustudio 64 installation. It keeps aborting in VBox for me
<astraljava> charlie-tca: I did the auto-resize today, successfully.
<davmor2> bladernr: I don't think that is the issue anyway I had a similar setup once as long as grub is pointing to the right place it should be okay
<bladernr> davmor2:  yeah, I love simplicity ;-)  FWIW, this netbook also boots 5 different OSs when it's fully loaded.
<davmor2> weirdo
<astraljava> That is one schizophrenic box right there. :D
<charlie-tca> astraljava: great! I will work on the 386 installs on hardware then
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Sure. Tomorrow I'll try to do the other required test cases, so we have it checked properly.
<bladernr> davmor2:  I just don't like commitment ;-)
<charlie-tca> I will have to do another download of the 64bit studio, and try again
 * bladernr is going to retry a 3rd time using jibel's method :( then give up on Wubi... 
 * ara steps out for about 10 min
<davmor2> cyphermox: any joy?
<cyphermox> davmor2, quite the contrary. I can't reproduce it yet
<davmor2> cyphermox: Knickers :(
<cyphermox> maybe there's leftovers from lucid, so I'm preparing to wipe the drive and do the upgrades
<cyphermox> davmor2, for kicks, check that IPv6 is set to Ignore in the connection settings :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: it is and I did a fresh install and still have the same issue.  I'm assuming you are having to use the Broadcom STA driver correct?
<cyphermox> davmor2, right, STA
<cyphermox> the image I used wasn't quite up to date though, so maybe it's that
<davmor2> cyphermox: It's needs to include the last kernel update that's when it stopped working
<cyphermox> davmor2, yeah, i wasn't very much out of date though... 0928 instead of 28.1 or 28.2 :/
<cyphermox> davmor2, hmm, no, seems I was totally up to date with my iso
<davmor2> very odd :(
<cyphermox> and once netbook is installed you add desktop?
<ara> I am back
<cyphermox> maybe it has to do with firmware revision, but that's starting to be far-fetched if it starts working when you're in desktop....
<cyphermox> davmor2: ohh! how is your AP setup? is there any encryption or security on it?
<davmor2> cyphermox: wpa
<cyphermox> crap, that's exactly what I tested. On boot I get asked for the keyring password since it's auto-login, then I get a connection without issues
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'll try lucid on it as soon as I can and ensure it still works there if it doesn't then it might be a hardware issue :(
<cyphermox> ok
<ara> Friendly reminder: the wrongly named "Optional testcases" are testcases that needs to be run at least once (instead of on every image that contains them)
<ara> going to the end of this page: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases
<ara> you can see the optional testcases that haven't been covered
<astraljava> ara: Good to know.
<rlameiro> I just finished one optional test case :D
 * fader_ high fives rlameiro.
<charlie-tca> astraljava: something went seriously wrong with my VirtualBox machine for studio testing. I had to delete the hard drive and try again. It it working now
<ameetp> pedro_: ubiquity ran just fine for me on DVD ISO i386 Desktop
<rlameiro> charlie-tca: AMD64?
 * charlie-tca seems to be able to be able to fail both hardware hdd's and virtual hdd's
<charlie-tca> yes
<pedro_> ameetp, thanks for checking. is that using which option on the boot?
<ameetp> pedro_: I'm running in a vbox though
<rlameiro> VM and 64 bits arent very stable AFAIK
<pedro_> ameetp, the Install Ubuntu (second one) or the Try Ubuntu and then running ubiquity (first one)
<pedro_> ameetp, I'm running vbox here as well
<charlie-tca> First time in over a year I had any issues with it
<ameetp> pedro_: Install Ubuntu
<pedro_> ameetp, ok that worked fine here as well. May you please check with the first one please?
<pedro_> ameetp, looks to be reproducible only with that one
<pedro_> at least for me ;-)
<charlie-tca> Seems strange, yesterday my hardware drive failed and had to be replaced, today my virtualbox drive failed and had to be replaced
<ameetp> pedro_: sure
<pedro_> thank you ameetp
<ara> charlie-tca, well, my two usb keys died 10 days apart. Now I don't have a usb key for testing, I need to buy a new one
<charlie-tca> ouch
<charlie-tca> I am going to have to buy a couple of spare hdd's again. I only have two 4GB drives and one 2.5GB drive spare now
<sujiths80> I am intrested to do maverick beta testing...but I want to know how can I do this ?Do I need a seperate machine for this ? I have only one machine and I am using it for my daily use...in this case how can I involve in testing ...kindly suggest ur view
<charlie-tca> sujiths80: you could use a virtual machine for testing. Many of us use VirtualBox, since it is does not require any modifications to the existing installation
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Well, at least you have a functioning setup again. :)
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> amazing the things that can go wrong
<astraljava> Murphy's law, remember...
<charlie-tca> heh, that's the one I keep forgetting
<rlameiro> ara: Ubuntu studio i386 ISO tests finished, now its only amd64 missing
<ara> rlameiro, great :)
 * persia thought astraljava ran some of those
<rlameiro> ara: can i talk in pvt with you?
<astraljava> rlameiro: persia: Yeah, the auto-resize. Will continue tomorrow.
<persia> Ah, right.  The virtualisation issue,.
<ameetp> pedro_: the try Ubuntu and then run Ubiquity option worked for me too
<astraljava> persia: No, I had DVD integrity issues. Installing on real hardware.
<pedro_> ameetp, thanks for checking, will recreate the image to test again
<ameetp> pedro_: np
<jibel> anybody tried the wubi upgrades ?
<ara> jibel, I don't think so, did it fail?
<bladernr> jibel:  which one have you had trouble with?
 * bladernr will try soon... just finished getting Lucid ISOs so I can do those now.
<pedro_> ameetp, works fine after removing the virtualbox image
<pedro_> ameetp, thanks again ;-)
<ameetp> pedro_: ah good
 * ara finds the new xubuntu theme a bit kubuntuish
<charlie-tca> yeah?
<charlie-tca> I haven't looked at Kubuntu, myself
<ara> well, it reminds me a bit of the KDE3 kind of theme
<ara> maybe it is just me
<ara> :)
<charlie-tca> I think I installed Kubuntu back in 2006 or so, maybe. I haven't seen it since then, that I can recall. :-)
<jibel> ara, bladernr, it failed badly. i386 and amd64 failed because of gnome-keyring
<jibel> ara, bladernr, above all the system is unbootable after the failure :(
<ara> the whole system?
<ara> ouch!
<jibel> ara, yes.
<ara> jibel, Please, file a bug and mark those are failed
<ara> jibel, also, it would be great if you could talk to cjwatson about it
<jibel> ara, bug 651325
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651325 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "package gnome-keyring 2.92.92.is.2.30.3-0ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 31: dpkg-maintscript-helper: not found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651325
<bladernr> jibel:  you mean you can't even boot windows afterwards?
<jibel> bladernr, no, only ubuntu.
<bladernr> confused... so the wubi upgrade fails, and you can't boot ubuntu afterwards, but you CAN still boot Windows, correct?
<jibel> bladernr, what's weird is that selecting ubuntu at the windows bootloader restarts the whole system !?
<bladernr> ahhhhh
<jibel> right, I CAN still boot Windows.
<bladernr> jibel:  that's what I'm seeing when trying to boot ubuntu 32bit after doing a fresh wubi install.  Choosing ubuntu dumps me back to grub2 in my config, which, if I only had windows on the system would mean it rebooted
<bladernr> jibel:  gotcha... whew... for a moment, it sounded like the upgrade hosed everything (to me, system == computer, not OS)
<jibel> bladernr, when I say restart, it's a restart from BIOS.
<bladernr> right, soft reset
<jibel> yep
<jibel> and I have a config grub2 / ntloader / grub2
<bladernr> Oh...
<bladernr> ok
<bladernr> that's right, you mentioned that earlier.
<bladernr> yikes
<davmor2> jibel: was one of the questions to rebuild the grub listing?  and did you answer yes?
<charlie-tca> QA meeting in #ubuntu-quality in 15 minutes
<jibel> davmor2, no question, update-manager finish the installation of the packages then stop before the cleanup stage saying that gnome-keyring failed to install.
<davmor2> jibel: hmmm odd
<charlie-tca> xubuntu upgrade tests in progress.
<charlie-tca> UbuntuStudio tests completed
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Excellent! I'll look into the bug you reported, and do my own installs.
<charlie-tca> Works for me. That bug is in all the installs, not just studio
<astraljava> charlie-tca: Oh? Good to know.
<jibel> bladernr, which xubuntu wubi do you take, I'll do the other ?
<bladernr> jibel:  64bit
<bladernr> at least, that's where I was starting
 * charlie-tca has nothing with windows, and no installation images, either, for windows
<charlie-tca> well, maybe for 3.11
<jibel> bladernr, okay, doing 32bit then
<marjo> bladernr, hggdh, sbeattie: anybody know how to set up two root partitions to test rescue mode?
<persia> marjo, quick'n'dirty way: install twice in a row and choose "in parallel" the second time.
<marjo> persia: thx i'll try that
#ubuntu-testing 2010-09-30
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is completed; UbuntuStudio is completed
<hggdh> marjo: there yet?
<hggdh> marjo: who would be able to test server JeOS under ESX?
<ara> good morning all!
<jibel> morning ara!
<ara> morning jibel!
<jibel> ara, the test coverage seems pretty good, isn't it ?
<ara> jibel, yes, I am sooooo happy
<ara> jibel, I am going to try the "run once" tests that are not covered
<jibel> ara, I'm helping james-w testing a policykit fix, and retrying an upgrade scenario, then I can help on it.
<ara> jibel, sure, no worries, there are not much testcases left. Thanks!
<davmor2> morning ara did bladernr get the xubuntu wubi tests done?
<ara> davmor2, morning!
<ara> davmor2, yes, they are now covered
<davmor2> ara: cool
<bladernr> ara:  the link to testing instructions for Kubuntu Alternate i386 Rescue point to a non-existant page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Rescue
<ara> bladernr, OK, thanks! fixing it now
<fader_> Howdy folks
<hggdh> anyone able to test ESX?
<bladernr> hggdh:  not yet... I take it that to do so, I need to run a windows system here, and tunnel in?
 * bladernr has never messed with the ESX server before, but thought about trying this morning
<bladernr> however... I am working on the less time consuming tests first
<hggdh> bladernr: actually, you could have ESX on Linux also
<bladernr> yes, but you need a windows system to actually use vSphere or whatever to access and use the VMs, no?
<hggdh> bladernr: no, the tests do not require it (at least the server tests)
<bladernr> hrmmm... ok.  It's just been a very long time since I last touched an ESX server... used to know them in and out, but it's been a couple years now
<hggdh> :-) I *never* had ESX (I did run VMWare Server, though), so it has been about hlaf a century for me ;-)
<bladernr>  so how do you access the VMs to actually do the install then? (I was just looking at what cyphermox sent out yesterday)
<bladernr> I'll forward it to you and see what you think
<davmor2> hey fader_ bladernr cr3 and others
<bladernr> no... no no no... go away!
<bladernr> heh
<cyphermox> bladernr, fader sent an email with the details
<cyphermox> (some time ago)
<bladernr> cyphermox:  yeah, I was just looking that over a little while ago.  Sent to hggdh as he seems to have a different way.
<bladernr> davmor2:  I think all the wubi stuff is handled now.  I never did get 32bit to boot on my netbook under XP... but 64bit versions on my big laptop worked just fine (running Win7 64)
<cr3> davmor2: yo dude
<bladernr> but you and jibel, I think, got the 32bit ones done
<davmor2> bladernr: Yeah that's just you and your weirdo setup ;)
<bladernr> davmor2:  don't you have the same weirdo setup?
<charlie-tca> Good morning, everybody
<bladernr> davmor2:  I know jibel does ;-)
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  hola, dude
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  welcome to the house of pain
<davmor2> bladernr: No I got too many machines to need to daul boot and install wubi :D
<charlie-tca> Thanks, bladernr
<bladernr> davmor2:  ahhhh... that's right.  You guys and your high rated shillings and farthings
<davmor2> morning charlie-tca how's things
<davmor2> bladernr: haha
<bladernr> davmor2:  I can only afford to buy one new laptop at a time (besides, the wife get's a bit twitchy every time I mention buying a new system)
<bladernr> and all my older hardware is mostly museum pieces now ... heh... unless you know how to run windows on Sparc ;-)
<davmor2> bladernr: Windows NT Sparc Edition
<bladernr> heh.. not sure wubi will run under that...
<bladernr> NT is a bit dated
<davmor2> haha
<bladernr> maybe that should be another optional test... wubi on sparc?
<davmor2> bladernr: not sure Ubuntu would to be honest :D
<jibel> bladernr, I've got a new netbook with W7 this morning, I'm going to try wubi 32bit on it. Just to feel the pain
<bladernr> jibel:  you are a sick, sick person... I salute you, sir!
<davmor2> bladernr: I thought that went without saying if you joined the QA channels
<bladernr> davmor2:  true... it is a requirement to join the club
<marjo> davmor2: "no pain, no gain"; i only appreciated the level of sickness in the qa group at oxford
<marjo> davmor2: i'm glad that jibel has joined the asylum
<bladernr> marjo:  appreciated, or didn't quite understand until then?  I appreciate our level of sickness every day :-)
<charlie-tca> davmor2: things been looking good, I thought
<charlie-tca> as long as I don t have to touch wubi
<davmor2> charlie-tca: wubi done
<bladernr> davmor2:  oh, but we saved those "special" wubi cases for charlie-tca
<mfletcher> greetings everyone
<charlie-tca>  Oh, goody! How lucky can I get.
<davmor2> bladernr: shhh it's not close enough to release for charlie-tca to be under any real pressure yet
<bladernr> mfletcher:  howdy
<mfletcher> I just joined the testing team a few minutes ago
<bladernr> welcome to the House of Pain
<bladernr> ;-)
<charlie-tca> mfletcher: Glad to see you
<bladernr> Feel free to ask questions then, we're like fresh meat... errr... new, excited testers
<bladernr> s/we're/we
<bladernr> err... you know... sigh...
<charlie-tca> so, who is responsible for the cd-rw drive I just wore out?
<mfletcher> i'm looking to break into software development by gaining some relevant expereince
<charlie-tca> It's not like I used it more than "a lot"!
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  cd-rw drive?  You actually use those things?  How quaint :-)
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> It fits right in with my 3.5 floppy drive, huh?
<bladernr> mfletcher:  cool... learning how to debug things that break is a Good Thing[tm]
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  indeed.  I back up my filesystems on reel-to-reel
<bladernr> and punch cards
<charlie-tca> Well, that trumps my zip100
<davmor2> bladernr: wow I'm still printing mine then scanning them back in on fresh installs
<bladernr> heh... oddly enough, I've got a stack of old zip disks, but no drive... and that kinda sucks, because I've got backups of all the programs I wrote in college on them
<charlie-tca> I used cassette drive, but I can't hardly find blank tapes no more
<charlie-tca> How many zip drives you want?
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  I think I have some cassettes here... unless I gave them all to the tapers
<charlie-tca> I have 3-4 zip drives if you wanted one
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  it never ceases to amaze me how much assorted hardware and junk we tend to accumulate...
 * bladernr has a stack of Sparc and PowerPC systems in a corner, some old NeXT Stations and so forth...
<charlie-tca> I know. Sometimes I wish it did not keep getting deeper
<fader_> bladernr: I'll take a NeXT station or two if you're looking to shed them ;)
<bladernr> fader_:  hold one
 * fader_ is also looking for an old PDP-11 and/or a BeBox if anyone is looking for Christmas ideas ;)
<bladernr> fader_:  they're heavy... but if you cover actual shipping and packaging, you can have them ;-)
<fader_> Heh, shipping would probably be more than they're worth :P
<fader_> bladernr: Aren't you planning to drive to Boston sometime soon?
<bladernr> Hrmmm.. I don't think I could fit them all in the Miata
<fader_> Surely one would fit ;)
<bladernr> However... on US Air, I get two free checked bags at 70lbs each...
<fader_> Hehe
<bladernr> hrmmm...
<bladernr> however, I do need to look into flying somewhere that will give me >2000 miles in each direction... so that means, most likely, LAX
<bladernr> or SFO (though I have family in LA, so I can stay for free)
<bladernr> hrmmm... but I have family in SFO too...
<bladernr> if I can make 4000 miles by december (after UDS and Dallas), I'll hit gold on Star Alliance
<bladernr> YAY... my alternate install is done!
<fader_> \o/
<bladernr> ara:  who writes the test cases, or maintains them at least?  some of them don't follow the new ubiquity
<bladernr> for example: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/NonEnglishLanguage#Installation%20Broken%20Internet
<ara> bladernr, any one from the Ubuntu QA
<ara> bladernr, yourself, i.e. ;-)
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> bladernr: Don't you know by now that asking questions is equivalent to volunteering? ;)
 * bladernr has quit (ping timeout)
<charlie-tca> heh
 * charlie-tca is happy that one wasn't him
<ara> fader_, did you reproduce this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/650703
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650703 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "OEM config appears to work but user setup is not run after reboot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ara> I run oem several times, and they all worked for me
<fader_> ara: I was able to reproduce it on my system several times, but I've also been seeing other bugs that nobody else is
<fader_> (e.g. the sudo issue)
<fader_> If other people are not able to reproduce it I think we can assume my test system is broken
 * fader_ sighs.
<fader_> I guess I'll wipe and reinstall after the release... again
<bladernr> hrmm... I've never done a non-english install before,... should localization also change the kernel messags and such?
<bladernr> choosing a language at boot does change ubiquity, but doesn't change the stuff that gets passed through syslog
<ara> aprt from jibel, did anyone else tried upgrading wubi?
<marjo__> bladernr, ara, fader: anybody reporting problems of non-bootable system after alternate i386 entire disk install?
<ara> marjo__, not that I know
<bladernr> marjo__:  I had no problems with any of my Alternate installs
<marjo__> ara, bladernr: ack
 * bladernr has done both i386 and amd64 with no problems
<marjo__> bladernr: did you choose "entire disk"
<marjo__> ?
<ara> marjo__, can you get the installation logs?
<bladernr> marjo__:  yeah, I've done entire disk, manual, manual LVM,
<marjo__> bladernr: ack
<ara> marjo__, and what do you mean by non-bootable? until which point=
<marjo__> ara: just a flashing cursor in left hand corner; but no message error
<fader_> marjo__: Something like bug 641259?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 641259 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "grub does not appear to load after maverick post-beta install (affects: 6) (heat: 44)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641259
<marjo__> ara: it's similar to what i got previously installing server on netbook
<fader_> I haven't seen it specifically on alternate installs but I have seen it on a number of server systems in the test labs
<fader_> :(
<jibel> ara, didrocks fixed the upgrade issue this morning.
<ara> jibel, why is his task still marked as "triaged"
<marjo__> fader: yes
<fader_> marjo__: Try doing a side-by-side install of 10.04 LTS on it, and then booting into the maverick install afterward
<marjo__> fader: is it worth trying your workaround?
<fader_> My guess is it will work perfectly then
<fader_> marjo__: Yes, I think so
<astraljava> ara: All Ubuntu Studio amd64 tests completed successfully.
<ara> astraljava, great
<fader_> This one is very hard to debug :(
<marjo__> astraljava: thx! haven't had time to test studio this time
<marjo__> on i386
<marjo__> fader: ok will do
<astraljava> marjo__: Right, we had good help this time around. :)
<jibel> ara, don't know, gnome-keyring was uploaded this morning.
<fader_> marjo__: Please let me know how it goes... I'm doing this one by one on the servers to try to at least get them booted and get some distro tests on them and it's worked 100% so far
<ara> jibel, and after this, did the upgrade was succesful?
<ara> or was the upgrade successful?
<ara> :D
<marjo__> fader: will do
<fader_> Thanks
<marjo__> fader: ok to specify "entire disk", right? i don't want to change too many parameters
<marjo__> for the 10.04 LTS initial install
<jibel> ara, It's still unapproved in the upload queue
<fader_> marjo__: No
<marjo__> fader: uh oh
<fader_> marjo__: Do a maverick install on full disk, followed by a side-by-side of 10.04
<marjo__> ah the other way around
<marjo__> ack
<fader_> That way you keep the maverick install on the disk but get the 10.04 grub
<fader_> Right
<ara> jibel, OK, then I guess it is safer to leave the release note as it is right now
<ara> thanks!
<jibel> wubi netbook install is a ... FAIL
<jibel> 1rst try, corrupted initrd
<jibel> 2nd try, no menu to install ubuntu
<jibel> :(
<jibel> mvo, not really the period to do that but that would be interesting to disable the deferred sync in dpkg and retry the dpkg -i OOo-common and compare the results
<bladernr> fader_:  what if you did a maverick install, then simply did a 10.04 RESCUE and redo grub install via rescue?
<jibel> mvo, the current results will discourage many netbook users
<bladernr> ^^ or used the maverick alt disk for rescue to re-install grub?
<mvo> jibel: I suspect there is something else going on as well, I was just looking at the data and it does not make a lot of sense
<jibel> mvo, what do you suspect ?
<mvo> jibel: maybe its a problem with my machine only, but it appears that the io stops/slows the HW clock on my test atom board
<mvo> jibel: so my numbers are not really accurate, it alos appears like pressing keys while the io is taking place influcense the result
<jibel> mvo, yeah, a time machine
<mvo> jibel: I do a stop watch test next, I don't trust the times anymore :)
<mvo> jibel: fortunately its so slow that this should be ok
<mvo> jibel: can-of-worms-timemachine
<mvo> jibel: but it might be just odness with my atom, I doN't have a mini, just a old lenovo
<bladernr> wow... 11:30... guess it's time to get dressed.
<bladernr> ;-)
<davmor2> bladernr: before lunch that's not like you
<bladernr> davmor2:  good point... I'll wait
<davmor2> bladernr: Besides think of your missus food stains on skin is far easier to clean than food stains on clothing :D
<mvo> jibel: I put more info in the bug, maybe ara can run the same test to see if the mini9 shows a similar behavior)
<ara> mvo, sure, I can try next week again
<bladernr> ara:  question about http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4563/441
<bladernr> if Spanish (which should be fully localized according to the test case) still gives me the "You aren't fully localized" popup when doing the no-internet install, should I fail the case (it does fail the case) or just mark the bug and pass?
 * bladernr thinks it should fail, since it did give me the popup... but wanted ara's expert opinion
<ara> bladernr, then the testcase is wrong, because the cd contains most strings for spanish, but not full localization
<bladernr> ara... ok.
 * ara reads the testcase to check for the error
<bladernr> ugh...
<bladernr> nevermind.
 * bladernr can't read.... 
<bladernr> I saw "A pop up shows saying your language support is not complete" but my brain saw " no popup"
<bladernr> sigh
<ara> :)
<bladernr> I've been at this since 6am because I couldn't sleep last nigh... need more coffee, I think. TIme to brew another pot.
<charlie-tca> Thanks to mvo, my bug got fixed!
<mvo> charlie-tca: yw
<marjo__> fader_ you're brilliant (never mind your nickname)
<marjo__> fader_ your workaround worked for me; i'm able to choose and boot the previously unbootable maverick after installing 10.04 LTS side-by-side
<marjo__> cjwatson: ^^^
<jibel> I finally installed wubi/netbook with the help of the good old windows recipe: if that doesn't work then restart your computer and try again.
<fader_> marjo__: Glad to hear it worked.  I'm very concerned about this though... it's an evil one
<fader_> So far I don't even know if it's specific to individual systems or if it always happens on the same models
<marjo__> fader: ack; i'll bring my netbook, so that cjwatson can try to dup it (assuming it's the same bug)
<fader_> marjo__: That's cutting it very fine... I hope it's a simple fix :/
<fader_> (Not that I'm suggesting you could do anything else)\
<mvo> jibel: it turns out that on my test system switching from "AHCI" to "compat" fixes the slowness
<marjo__> fader: has to be grub, right? since 10.04 LTS grub is able to load and boot the successfully installed maverick
<mvo> jibel: now the question is, is that true on the mini9 as well :) ? I don't have one, I don't know
<fader_> marjo__: grub is my guess, yeah
<marjo__> fader: but why a server and an acer aspire one?!
<jibel> mvo, that would be a kernel issue
<mvo> so mini9 users, tell me please :)
<fader_> marjo__: No idea... it's affected random systems so far, apparently.
<marjo__> ah random systems! ok
<fader_> But none of the easy ones to troubleshoot, e.g. systems in our lab or that have a KVM attached
<marjo__> fader: this one has an external usb CD/DVD drive
<mvo> jibel: yeah, I tried the maverick kernel, no change on this system (lenovo s12)
<marjo__> fader: so after all this, i never got to finish the rescue mode test that requires two root partitions! but ara covered it
<fader_> marjo__: Yeah, reproducing bug 641259 on a system you can get to cjwatson might be a better thing anyway :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 641259 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "grub does not appear to load after maverick post-beta install (affects: 7) (heat: 50)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641259
<marjo__> fader: i mentioned the "ronald mccollam workaround" in the comment
<jibel> mvo, I'll try on mine to see if there is a difference, I can select ahci or ide, I guess "ide" is your "compat"
<mvo> jibel: yes, do you know what default is ?
<mvo> jibel: on mine it was ahci
<jibel> mvo, ahci
<jibel> mvo, did you talked with the kernel team ?
<mvo> please try ide then
<mvo> not yet, I just discovered it 10min ago :)
<mvo> I can ask them after dinne
<mvo> r
<jibel> mvo, having a break, I'll try later.
<marjo__> fader: anybody going to cover the remaining arm test cases?
<fader_> marjo__: No idea... I don't have any arm hardware to test on.  IIRC GrueMaster hit those last time
<marjo__> GrueMaster not around
<marjo__> plars? ^^^
<plars> marjo__: what's left, let me take a look?
<marjo__> plars: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested
<plars> marjo__: since I'm not on that team anymore, I no longer have most of the needed hardware
<marjo__> plars: ack
<marjo__> thx
<plars> marjo__: also, the one board I do have is tied up with linaro image testing right now, but if I get a moment I can try to work in a test on omap...
<marjo__> plars: that'd be great! thx in advance
<marjo__> plars: GrueMaster is testing some of the remaining arm tests
<plars> marjo__: that's good, he'd be the one to have the hardware for it :)
<marjo__> plars: ack
<GrueMaster> Talking about me again?  :P
<plars> GrueMaster: only good things :)
<GrueMaster> heh.  Riiiight.
<marjo__> GrueMaster: thx for joining the fun channel
<GrueMaster> I thought #pie was the fun channel.  I must be missing something.  :P
<plars> is there a workaround for reporting things that apport doesn't like because it crashed on an assertion failure?
<GrueMaster> What are you trying to report?
<plars> GrueMaster: I had a .crash file for _usr_lib_gvfs_gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor on the efl image
<GrueMaster> Interesting.  On beagle?
<plars> GrueMaster: yep
<plars> seems familiar
<GrueMaster> I haven't fired up the beagle yet today.  I'll see if I can reproduce it.
<GrueMaster> Could be related to bug 651302.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651302 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "No sound in omap (beagle, beagleXM). (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651302
<GrueMaster> plars: I may have to hold off retesting your volume-monitor crash issue until tomorrow.  We have some releases (albeit unsupported) that need testing.
<plars> GrueMaster: no worries, I think it's likely to be related to sound not working, but using your alsamixer settings I'm still not having much luck
<GrueMaster> Yesterday while getting ready for an upgrade test, I found everything works fine in Lucid.  So this is a regression.
<davmor2> cyphermox: ping
<cyphermox> davmor2, yup?
<davmor2> when you tested the wireless was the netbook plugged into the mains or not?
<davmor2> cyphermox: ^
<cyphermox> remind me what was the bug number for this?
<cyphermox> I don't think it was plugged in wired... as for power, yes it was
<davmor2> hang on
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/649357
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 649357 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager on une will not connect (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<davmor2> cyphermox:  I just noticed now I have the netbook plugged in the wireless is working
<cyphermox> huh
<cyphermox> when you say plugged, you mean mains as in electrical, right?
<davmor2> cyphermox: yeap
<davmor2> cyphermox: I plug into the mains switch on and I have wifi, I'm gonna do a reboot now and unplug and see if it connect then
<cyphermox> in that case, yes, when I tested I had the system plugged in... it's pretty much a must here, we always test without batteries (because the batteries would die quickly and don't help with rebooting systems quickly)
<davmor2> biab
<cyphermox> davmor2, cool, I'll be very interested to know
<davmor2> cyphermox: bingo
<davmor2> tried twice to connect with no power lead fail.  plug the power back in connects first time
<davmor2> fader_: you still got your compaq?
<cyphermox> davmor2, that is very weird... means its an hardware issue though
<davmor2> cyphermox: it might be that the latest gnome settings thing has a power saving mode for wireless that is faulty may be
<cyphermox> davmor2, I don't know, just checked and I can't see anything that would lead to that in gnome-power-manager... also, it would happen for a wider range of systems if it was the case
<davmor2> true it's just really odd and has only happened recently
<cyphermox> davmor2, I *will* need to reinstall my netbook probably tonight, so I'll give it a careful look :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-01
<ara> morning!
<jibel> Good morning!
<ara> mvo, morning
<ara> mvo, what kind of test you want me to do in the mini9?
<ara> mvo, installing 10.04 and check the time to upgrade open office?
<mvo> ara: yeah and if ahci mode in the bios makes a difference
<mvo> ara: for my system (lenovo s12) it does make a big difference, with ahci I get the 6h upgades times you have, but with it its much better (~1.5h)
<mvo> ara: but that may specific to the lenovo HW or even my machine/bios or something like that
<mvo> so we may have two bugs here
<ara> mvo, OK, I will try that and will post results as bug comments
<ara> mvo, what chipset does your netbook have?
<mvo> ara: ICH7/N10 is what lspci tells me
<ara> well, mine is an  i945
<ara> and I don't have a ahci option in the bios
<davmor2> cyphermox, ara: I've added a quick screencast showing the wifi issue I have to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils-powersave-policy/+bug/649357 there is also now a semi-fix for it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 649357 in pm-utils-powersave-policy (Ubuntu) "network-manager on une will not connect (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> oh, cool
<cyphermox> davmor2, I'll take a look at pm-utils-powersave-policy then, it should be fairly easy to figure out where the issue lies
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'm assuming it the policy one.
<cyphermox> let's see. I have touched pm-utils a bit before so maybe I can find what's wrong
<davmor2> cyphermox: so something change between this version of pm-utils and the last version (from last week) that has broken this
<cyphermox> possible.
<cyphermox> looks to me like -policy would be only in lucid, not in maverick, so it would really be pm-utils instead; but I'll take a look at the code shortly (just want to finish up something else first)
<davmor2> cyphermox: np's
<davmor2> I was guessing at policy as it had powersave in the title
<cyphermox> right, it did make sense; I just looked at the publishing history and it's not in maverick "pm-utils 1.4 integrates the scripts now, and more"
<davmor2> ah :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: nice catch :)
<cyphermox> davmor2, there is a BIOS setting?
<davmor2> is there what is it?
<cyphermox> the what what?
<cyphermox> I see my testing this broke my irc connection, hold on
<cyphermox> <cyphermox> davmor2, the only thing that would be interesting to check now re: bug 649357 would be to check whether in the BIOS the wifi device has special settings for power saving.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 649357 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl doesn't handle powermanagement on/off properly, turns device on or off (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649357
<davmor2> cyphermox: the bios on this thing is really restrictive there are hardly any settings you can modify at all
<cyphermox> ok
<sujiths80> hi friends ..my name is sujith ..I wish to enroll for ubuntu testing...how can I start...please help me
<GrueMaster> One place to start is to look at http://qa.ubuntu.com.  Testing can be tracked at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com.   Even though RC testing is now finished, you can look through there and get ready for release testing next week.
<GrueMaster> And welcome to the fold.
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<jibel> bladernr, did you try to upgrade wubi from 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<bladernr> jibel:  I didn't get to it.
<bladernr> jibel:  if you'd like me to though, I can right now.
<jibel> bladernr, yes, that would be great, there's something that needs to be cleared see bug 653134, another user is seeing that too. we need more tests.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 653134 in wubi "Can't boot Ubuntu after an upgrade from 10.04.1 to 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653134
<bladernr> ok... I'll have something in about an hour
<jibel> bladernr, I can reliably reproduce the failure, I first though it was due to the gnome-keyring failure, but I retried today and I can't boot ubuntu.
<jibel> bladernr, I tried amd64 and i386, same failure.
<bladernr> hrmm... ok
<bladernr> I may be able to try both... I'll see what I can do
<jibel> bladernr, cool, thank you
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-02
<bladernr> jibel:  OK... it took me 4 tries (my upgrades kept failing in process) and I wasn't exactly able to recreate... I finally got 10.04.1 installed via wubi, then upgraded to Maverick.  Instead of soft reboots, I'm just getting hung at a blank black screen.
<bladernr> jibel:  I also updated the bug with my results...
<bladernr> jibel:  I tried 32bit on my netbook, but honestly, I can't get wubi installs to boot at all on my netbook, though that MAY be more an issue of failed installation than anything else (my windows partition only has about 3 - 4 GB of space for an install, which isn't really enough space.
<jibel> bladernr, thank you for testing.
<jibel> bladernr, which version of windows are you using ?
<bladernr> the Athlon laptop is running Win 7 64bit Premium
<bladernr> netbook is XP Home
<bladernr> Gonna try re-installing the netbook this weekend, if I can find a windows disk here that works, and reallocate some space for this kind of testing.
<jibel> bladernr, on the broken system, I use XP, I haven't tested an upgrade on the netbook with W7, will try that.
<bladernr> I have a feeling you'll not see a difference... but it's always worth trying, just in case.
<bladernr> ok, my SO is now asking that I stop working and go outside to work... :/
<jibel> okay, cheers.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-03
<MichalPenka> hi
<MichalPenka> anyone can help with maverick install?
<MichalPenka> I cannot move from second step in ubiquity installer
<MichalPenka> I've discovered some parted_server problem
<MichalPenka> is anybody reading this?
<UndiFineD> no ?
<charlie-tca> no
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-26
<bdmurray> the topic could use updating
<bdmurray> chadadavis1: Why is bug 856763 filed about parted?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856763 in parted (Ubuntu) "Mac cannot boot from reiserfs (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856763
<skaet> jibel, ^^ can you help re: topic?
<patrickmw> ping
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-27
<wcchandler> Is the Ubuntu Friendly server down?  I'm having trouble accessing http://bit.ly/UbuntuFriendly
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-28
<dea_dreamer> hheloo
<dea_dreamer> anyone here
<dea_dreamer> some body can help for my proublem on my laptop toshiba a25-s207
<dea_dreamer> ??
<dea_dreamer> somebody helpp mee
<vista_killer> hi anyone else has libc6 libc-bin break?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-29
<calebH> I want!  http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.2/
<calebH> anybody find/try any good gnome 3.2 repository for 11.10?
<artzra> hi
<artzra> m i connect realy ?
<artzra> so hello every body !!
<artzra> i have unbuntu 11.10 install, all break at start, but its better now, just a skype video problem !
<artzra> is there anybody here, to confirm that i can be reading to the other ?
<valorie> I see you, artzra
<artzra> thx
<artzra> valorie !
<artzra> i m enjoy of the new oneiric,
<artzra> i can realy change the bug step /step ,
<artzra> step 1 install down"error messages" , step 2 rebooting and its done ;) ??, step 3 update 530 packets, step 4 mnt/share/ , and yet its cool
<artzra> except skype video !
<valorie> skype isn't part of the distro
<vista_killer> i have a problem with update before 2 days
<vista_killer> libc6 and libc6:i386 are both install and both is broken
<vista_killer> i cant fix it with -f install
<vista_killer> the question is wich of them i have to keep it and how can unistall one of them without to unistall the half of the distro package
<vista_killer> anyone?
<artzra> hi
<artzra> artzra +i
<artzra> help
<artzra> #ubuntu-testing -help
<artzra> hi
<artzra> every body
<artzra> NickServ artzra Bogady1975
<artzra> Nickserv  'help'
<artzra>   
<artzra>  
<artzra>  
<artzra>  #ubuntu
<mvo> jibel: I saw a disturbing segfault in natty->oneiric with cdrom upgrade on amd64 today (ubuntu desktop). did you see anything like this recently?
<jibel> mvo, what did segfault ? in recent reports I saw python2.7 but only once and screen segfaulting during a server upgrade with do-release-upgrade.
<mvo> jibel: the segfault was reported is in libc, but no apport trace, no nothing, so I wonder if its some corruption in the VM maybe
<jibel> mvo, hm, let me check today's reports, I saw someone complaining about libc upgrade but that was a multiarch thing IIRC.
<mvo> jibel: ok, I think i will repeat it on real HW later or in a fresh vm
<jibel> mvo, no segfault, that was a dependency issue.
<mvo> good
<jibel> mvo, I ran a cdrom upgrade of a natty amd64 box and experienced no crash or segfault.
<mvo> jibel: *puh*, thanks :)
<darkphader> ack! last round of updates screwed my desktop
#ubuntu-testing 2011-09-30
<vista_killer> libc-bin after tha last update is broken breaks libc6 and libc-i386
<vista_killer> my distro is kubuntu 11.10
<jibel> mvo, libc6 segfault during upgrade on amd64. bug 863319
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 863319 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashes mid-upgrade to oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863319
<mvo> jibel: hm, so it is a realworld bug :/
<jibel> mvo, I asked the logs, lets see.
<gema> jibel: do we have a way to reopen bugs if we verify them and they are still there?
<gema> jibel: I mean, what is the right course of action in that case?
<jibel> gema, members of bugcontrol or project members can reopen bugs. what is the bugnumber ?
<gema> jibel, I saw someone asking before and was curious
<gema> I don't have such a bug yet
<gema> :)
<gema> thanks
<mvo> jibel: I think the amd64 crash is now fixed with the current u-m in the queue, fingers crossed
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-01
<DX099> does anyone here have ubuntu natty 11.04 and has recently installed gtk3 via ppa ?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-24
<noskcaj> shouldn't beta 2 be out by now?
<knome> patience! :P
<knome> it's probably out the same time as the daily images, 10UTC that is
<noskcaj> so 8pm for me
<noskcaj> i shall do it tomorrow
<olbi> hello
<olbi> I have found some strange behaviour when using LibreOffice Writet when I have a whole page of text and try to mark all of them, then at 3/4 of page, it becomes unmarked
<olbi> it is at Xubuntu 12.10 with all daily updates
<olbi> on Xubuntu 11.10 and Xubuntu 12.04 all is ok
<elfy> what do you mean by mark olbi ?
<elfy> olbi: I have a 2page doc open in writer and not seeing anything odd here
<olbi> I mean select some text
<elfy> k - I assumed that was the case - can select all 2 pages with no problems here
<olbi> hmm :P I do fresh install today and chekc this :)
<elfy> k
<ade> Does anyone know when the new testcases will be fully updated on the iso tracker?
<ade> As we're now in beta2 freeze, I am presuming that daily testing will cease until the 27th (beta 2 release date), would this be correct??
<jibel> olbi, I am not sure that it is specific to LibreOffice, I've seen the same behavior with other applications as well, like gnome-terminal or thunderbird.
<olbi> hmm
<olbi> I only saw this in LO :D
<olbi> checking on clean install soon
<olbi> OK, checking and on fresh install it seems to be again
<noskcaj> the beta 2 page is up http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/238/builds just no testcases yet
<smartboyhw> elfy: Friendly question: Have you finished the updating ARM testsuite thing in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates ? Supposed to be due today...:)
<elfy> smartboyhw: friendly reply - nope - nor did I agree to anysort of timeframe :) and I'm pretty sure that the completion date is in fact empty ...
<smartboyhw> elfy: don't worry I'm sure balloons will be more hard-working on that, he has got a lot of unfinished items lol
<olbi> I have a problem, can't contact with any polish team translator :/
<smartboyhw> olbi, er this is a testing channel not a translations channel
<phillw> hi olbi I'm not too well up with the translators.
<phillw> does anyone on the poliah LoCo team have any ideas about how to reach them? http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pl
<phillw> *polish*
<balloons> ohh I missed olbi
<balloons> :-(
<smartboyhw> lol
 * phillw is keeping fingers crossed :)
<balloons> i chee wow wa
<balloons> <-- still dogsitting
<smartboyhw> lol
<roadmr> woof
<balloons> roadmr, :-)
<smartboyhw> lol
<njin> can someone triage and set importance high/critical for bug 1048361
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1048361 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer stuck in download packages even if not connected or download not selected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048361
<stgraber> balloons: can you take care of bug 1055618?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1055618 in Ubuntu QA Website "Live session ain't available - only install is possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055618
<balloons> njin, I know the bug your speaking off
<balloons> I encountered it sometime ago and had discussion with colin abou tit
<balloons> stgraber, i'm not sure what he's talking about
<balloons> I'll followup
<balloons> stgraber, fyi, feel free to assign or sub me on these
<balloons> I'm not sure what can be said about it
<balloons> you can expand the area and then hit the skip button
<balloons> I just did that this morning
<balloons> njin, are you SURE you had no networking?
<balloons>  encounter the issue if i have networking enabled, but no outside connection to the internet
<balloons> let me see if I can find the old bug
<njin> balloons, hallo, asap I try with not connected option in VB
<njin> then I want to try it in real hardware
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> maybe I didn't file
<balloons> maybe I just talked with colin abou tit
<balloons> I have some links
<njin> balloons, probably you have confirmed mine
<balloons> bah I can't find the wiki links to the design doc
<balloons> a true offline install worked for me
<balloons> being connected, but not having internet causes apt to hang
<balloons> apt should timeout, but doesn't
<njin> balloons, right, being connected but not having internet cause this problem
<balloons_> njin, i missed any responses you may have sent
<balloons_> thoughts on your bug? How's the server testcases?
<njin> balloons, bug report upgraded, sertver testcase waiting till the fix of maas-dhcp
<balloons> njin ok let's add the server testcases as-is though
<balloons> we can note the bug
<njin> bug 1055618 not reproducible by me in Vbox
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1055618 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055618). The error has been logged
<balloons> yea.. I'm not sure what is meant by it
<balloons> njin, could you run through the unty tests for the new lens?
<balloons> just the 2 mandatories unless your feeling extra generous and have the time :-) http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/237/builds/23813/testcases
<balloons> njin, why isn't that testcase working?
<balloons> is something wrong with the case, or a bug?
<njin> i think a bug it won't play
<phillw> balloons: whilst I remember, the mandatory desktop & alternate test cases were all proof read & errors corrected. Missed announcing it as we went off to look at re-hasing them!
<ade_> Whats the current status of things, am I ok to continue testing the daily builds or do I need to wait until the new testcases are ready?
<njin> I've got rithmbox and banshee installed but noone is started from the play button in the dash
<njin> ade_: the testcases are ever the same, at least yuo can wait for a new build to see if some bug is fixed
<ade_> Sorry, I am not sure I understand. Are we still testing or waiting until the 27th. Apologies if I sound a little stupid, its my first time going through the quantal cycles!
<phillw> ade_: the beta2's are currently due to start landing for QA testing at 21:00UTC this evening. (aka ~ 1 hour).
<njin> ade_: the new build will be published tomorrow, if you have time you can help phillw testing Lubuntu
<ade_> Awesome! Thankyou for the clarification :o)
<phillw> njin: there is a queue for a new kernel, I'm not sure when it will land (and thus when the beta 2 QA iso's will be generated) - Or that is as much as I can glean from being on -release :)
<phillw> as usual, things are somewhat hectic on there :)
<njin> :)
<balloons> njin, ok, please report as a bug
<balloons> and ty much for testing!
<balloons> ade_, there's a simple and easy test that can be done now :-)
<njin> ok, there'a a particular package for the lens or is unity ?
<balloons> unity 6.6 testing here: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/237/builds/23813/testcases
<balloons> unity-lens-music
<balloons> njin, ^^
<njin> ok thanks
<ade_> balloons: I'm on it! :o)
<balloons> thanks ade_ !
<balloons> phillw, excellent
<balloons> care to update the wiki?
<balloons> I changed everything that needed it to FAMILY today
<balloons> so everything should look good in flavors now
<knome> balloons, hooray
<phillw> yeah, I'll go over there now.
<ade_> balloons: I don't see a testcase for music??
<phillw> balloons: I give up! Where's the tracker page for where we're up to with test cases? :P
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<njin> can someone reproduce and confirm bug 1055722
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1055722 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "Play button not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055722
<balloons> phillw, also made this page today https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RelatedTeams
<ade_> Anyone need a cup of tea? :o)
<knome> o/
 * knome is flu'y
<balloons> sorry knome :-?(
<knome> np
<balloons> njin, It works for me
<balloons> just tested again, works fine
<phillw> balloons: As the test cases are about 'all' test cases, with other teams having 'test-once' cases, I cannot really sign theirs off. Do you want me to add a short section to list the 7 mandatory tests as okay?
<njin> want to try in Vb
<phillw> sorry to hear, knome
<balloons> btw knome helped rock out theorangenotebook.com
<balloons> phillw, I'm a bit confused by what you mean?
<phillw> balloons: I saw a little of the converstation.
<balloons> brb
<phillw> balloons: well, for ubuntu there are quite a lot of 'test-once', test cases which I cannot state have been either converted or proof read?
<phillw> k
<balloons> ohh ok, right right
<balloons> state what you can state
<balloons> I wouldn't add more detail :-)
<phillw> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<phillw> is that okay?
<phillw> that allows for teams to confirm their 'test once' test cases?
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> yes
<balloons> those are at the bottom
<balloons>     Creation of flavor specific testcases
<balloons> will already updated the ones I asked him to look at
<balloons> njin, does it fail for you on real hw or in vb?
<njin> balloons, in real hardware, now guest additions not working too......
<balloons> odd
<balloons> yep definitely file the bug
<balloons> works for me, something must be diff for you
<phillw> njin: balloons which iso?
<ade_> balloons: up to speed now! Of course there wasn't a testcase lol
<ade_> njin: works for me too, play button and individual play/pause button next to each track when selecting an album
<ade_> Forgot I had so much good music too :o)
<njin> testing just now in VB, I've got only one mp3 in music carpet but isn't listed clicking the dash
<ade_> njin: Didn't pick up my music at first either, had to search for it first and then it appeared in music.
<njin> uhm, balloons is what ade_ daid expected ' it won't search in Music carpet ?
<njin> daid/said
<ade_> Photos, music and video only seem to display played/viewed item so ignore last comment... unless it's supposed to search all!
<balloons> not sure I'm following her
<balloons> *here
<balloons> it should show music on your pc
<balloons> and if you have the suggestions lens, music out on the interwebs as well
<ade_> Shows interweb stuff ok
<ade_> Won't show an album, however once a track is played from that album then the entire album will show afterwards for individual track selection.
<njin> Uff nothing working for me, my only mp3 file in Music isn't showed
<ade_> njin: have you tried searching for it first, then playing... should show afterwards
<njin> Mah, balloons, music lens is only for the store or for all the music on the pc ?
<balloons> there's the music store, and now amazon suggestion as well
<njin> it just propose me music to buy
<balloons> and of course the music on your pc ;-)
<balloons> the "preview" is only for the suggested tracks
<ade_> balloons: have you a link to the spec req doc??
<balloons> if it's on your pc you can simply play it
<njin> and won't list the mp3 on the Music carpet, but it is listed as mp3 in file
<balloons> ade_,  I don't sadly
<ade_> baloons: no worries
<balloons> so your not finding a music file on your pc
<balloons> is that it njin?
<njin> yes, it is listed in files but not in Music
<phillw> so, not unity-lens-shopping?
<ade_> same here in that case as well balloons, true hw
<njin> VB for me
<njin> is the music lens not working for me
<ade_> Doesn't show any music at first (apart from interweb etc), then once you have played an item from, say, an album... only then does the entire album show for selection. That make sense??
<njin> balloons, yes it won't work on real hardware too , but now is late, can you report the bug or i'll do it tom orrow?
<balloons> do it tomorrow njin
<njin> ok, see you tomorrow
<balloons> we'll need the logs on your box
<balloons> ubuntu-bug unity-lens-music
<njin> thanks
<balloons> it works on mine so it won't do any good sadly :-)
<ade_> Difficult without knowing how it is properly supposed to function. There is a definite problem there though imho
<phillw> balloons: have you time for a quick PM?
<balloons> if there's a definite issue filing a bug is a good way to find out
<ade_> I mean if it's supposed to display all music on the system, then it doesn;t work - but to scan each time (or even a last updated type thing) doesn't seem very logical as would take to long.... for me, it works fine, plays the last selected tunes and loads alternatives around the item last played.
<ade_> And that's consistent behaviour with the photo and video lenses so I think all is ok.
<ade_> balloons: will let njit take the lead on the bug report of that one :o)
<balloons> ade_, ok, message recieved
<balloons> that's right, on my end everything seems to work
<balloons> ade_, passed or not, go ahead and put your name on the cases after you do them :-)
<balloons> helps confirm it's working for people.. that's just as important as getting a bug report
<ade_> balloons: I couldn't find the test case in the link you sent to begin with, was just investigating the issues njin had
<balloons> ade_, ohh?
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/237/builds/23813/testcases
<balloons> specifically, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/237/builds/23813/testcases/1448/results
<balloons> click that 'testcase' button to expand the testcase
<ade_> Ah, just found it
<ade_> Can we number the test case items next time... sorry just a suggestion :oP
<balloons> ade_, sure, but number what?
<balloons> normally there's only 1 testcase per page.. unity is a bit special with all of them on that page
<balloons> since it's a bunch of short tests in a row
<ade_> Test-case dash/application-lens is item #1, Test-case dash/application-lens-search #2... etc
<knome> balloons, the images for b2 are rebuilding; should we convert the testcases now?
<balloons> ahh yes..
<balloons> knome, I was just working on that
<ade_> Then when a reference is made to an item you can just say.. len testing, item 5.. go :o)
<knome> balloons, in sandbox?
<balloons> ade_, noted :-)
<balloons> you can also say Test-case dash/music-lens-search
<balloons> etc
<balloons> knome, not in sandbox yet
<knome> ok
<ade_> Yeah I know, just a newbie looking in lol, wasn't to sure what you wanted me to do at first
<balloons> that's really valid feedback
<balloons> we want it to be ovious
<balloons> even I'm liable to forget ;-)
<balloons> my memory has been compared to a goldfish
<knome> hm.. i thought your brain was just full of compressed air, judging by your nick
<balloons> compressed air doesn't hold much data
<knome> true that
<balloons> can really only deal with the present ;-)
<knome> so doesn't goldfish :)
<ade_> lol
<balloons> seriously though, I often get up and start walking across the room.. 2 steps into my walk, I've no idea what I got up
<knome> i do the exact same
<noskcaj> shouldn't some more beta images be put by now?
<knome> they need to respin, new kernel or some changes
<balloons> noskcaj, yes.. but they are coming now
<balloons> ^^ new kernel
<balloons> I'll send a mail to the list about them
<ade_> balloons: Some of these testcases are a bit vague are they not?
<balloons> for unity?
<balloons> yes, comments, suggestion, improvements are always welcome
<balloons> the unity team landed the stuff post feature freeze
<balloons> we had to work quickly to get something up to test out the new stuff
<balloons> it's not our preference for doing things :-)
<ade_> lol yeah I understand and am sure it's not our fault at all
<ade_> Will suggest the music one again, seems to work fine, but add an album (which a user will be most likely to do) then click music to listen to it... nothing, you have to search for it first
<ade_> The test case passes of course, but little things like that stump the user and causes them to panic or say it's broken etc
<balloons> ade_, let me make sure I'm following
<ade_> ok... shoot
<balloons> can you write out what your trying to say? or simply edit the testcase your speaking of and post it back on paste.ubuntu.com or something
<balloons> we can edit the cases -- nothing is in stone :-)
<ade_> Ok, test case item I am mentioning is dash/music-lens, what is the definition of indexed music here? If it's last played item (and suggestions surrounding that)... them it passes.
<ade_> But if it's a search of the users music file, then will only display the last played items... and that's fine, because that's how I think it should work, but clarification is needed I think#
<ade_> After all are we testing... or  testing just for test purposes and a tick. Appreciate it's probably no fault of the testcase writers
<ade_> Item 5.. of the unity lenses testcase
<ade_> balloons: I know it seems pedantic, as you blitz through the testcase it seems to work fine, but download, add a new track/album or whatever and then repeat the test and it then doesn't work?
<ade_> Perhaps I am just looking to closely at things, if it passes, then it passes right?
<balloons> yikes the netsplit
<balloons> ade_, if you posted back, I missed it ;)
<balloons> ade_, no, going beyond what has simply been written is excellent
<balloons> phillw, are you back?
<phillw> balloons: I am, just finished https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins/ManagementOverview#New_Formatting_tags awaiting you to proof read it.
<ade_> balloons: Apoligies, I seem to have my tec writing head on. If it passes the specification passed by the unity team then it's passed. Any doubts - then raise a bug and get it clarified with them.
<ade_> balloons: still finding my bearings here :o)
<balloons> ade_, no your right
<balloons> it's a good hat to have on
<balloons> the point is, QA is still young.. so we're still getting up to speed
<balloons> having a complete testsuite for unity is an on-going process, but it's in much better shape thanmost apps
<balloons> regardless, I'd be excitied to tweak the cases to address what your seeing
<ade_> Totally understand, we're all here to make things better :o)
<ade_> Just clarification of what 'indexed music' is to be honest. Seems as I have raised it, I will try my best to find out and report back
 * balloons is ready and waiting for any suggestions to change or additional cases
<balloons> phillw, looks good.. ty
<balloons> still working on the convert
<balloons> gotta script it quickly
<phillw> I'm still too scared to ask if the ppc stuff for lubuntu has arrived... I saw Colin ask for it.
<balloons> knome, phillw first pass at the conversion
<balloons> http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/225/builds/16296/testcases/1303/results
<balloons> note any errors you see, I'll fix up the script
<phillw> balloons: soz, I'm just having a chat with "The Gods", as to when we will get the QA of Beta 2.
<ade_> balloons: Thanks for all your patience tonight, I really did learn a lot believe it or not. Will get to the bottom of the unity-lens-music scope behaviour tomorrow and continue to develop in QA. Thanks.
<ade_> balloons: FINALLY, literally just before I was about to disconnect... http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<balloons> ade_, ohh there's much more
<balloons> one sec
<ade_> balloons: this suggests that music played on your system will show up in the lens and not all music
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<balloons> that has good info in there actually
<ade_> 'Adult Lens & Porn Scope' haha, that did make me chuckle! Good luck with writing a testcase for that one :o)
<ade_> Anyways am out before face hits the keyboard. Good luck testing everyone, keep up the good work
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-25
<jibel> Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Quantal Beta2 Candidates | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Quantal Beta2 Candidates | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<akhila> hello. testing quantal desktop. After successfully installing it, when I logged in, I could see Amazon icon on the launcher. after i clicked it once, I was properly directed to the Amazon  site but the icon disappeared altogether from the launcher. could that be a bug?
<balloons> guten morgen
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<sagaci> nearly morning here
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> here is 9:35 PM at night
<olbi> 15:40 PM here :D
<smartboyhw> ;P
<balloons> whew.. conversion script is almost ready
<xnox> Is mago project still alive?
<xnox> and used in ubuntu?
<balloons> xnox, to my knowledge no
<balloons> ara can likely give the info on it's status
<balloons> and history
<xnox> balloons: there is some code in ubiquity to run tests under LDTP and possibly mago.... but I have no clue how to run those.
 * xnox really really wants gui testing of ubiquity
<balloons> ahh.. that's a different story then
 * balloons also wants more gui testing
<robotfuel> I have some gui tests of ubiquity
<robotfuel> I used xpresser to do it
<robotfuel> https://launchpad.net/xpresser
<robotfuel> If you are interested we hangout in #xpresser
<robotfuel> there is a video of xpresser in action here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-xxBBPU9kU
 * balloons watching video
<balloons> I've messed about with sikuli with ideas likes this
<balloons> imho, making hashes of the pixels in the box instead of screenshots would be better
<robotfuel> balloons: xpresser is a clean room rewrite of xpresser, it's better because it runs on arm
<xnox> robotfuel: ?!
<robotfuel> balloons: I mean  xpresser is a clean room rewrite of skiuli
<robotfuel> heh
<balloons> wow.. wonder how I missed that
<robotfuel> sikuli even
<xnox> balloons: launch orca & add audio recorder & compare audio record =)
<xnox> also recording video of the run would be great to later "view" the failures.
 * xnox like
<balloons> indeed..
<xnox> robotfuel: did you say you had something for ubiquity already?
<balloons> this needs to be able to watch for on-screen changes, read pixel colors, and use hashes :-)
<robotfuel> xnox: yes, it's for oem-config which is a little different than ubiquity.
<xnox> robotfuel: where?
<balloons> an automated oem install/
<balloons> ?
<robotfuel> balloons: yes
<xnox> where? where? where? is it in jenkins yet?
 * balloons thinks you made xnox REALLY excited..
<robotfuel> the code is not public, was for an OEM.   it requires an older version of xpresser because it didn't have special keypress support when I wrote it. I will update it put it on my launchpad page
<xnox> fair enough.
<robotfuel> xnox: I'll ping you when I upload it
<balloons> robotfuel, is there ideas for further features? ala, what I mentioned..
<robotfuel> balloons: you can make a blueprint or we can accept a merge request if you have a patch :)
<balloons> xnox, for ubiquity, I imagine writing the script to test it would be straightforward.. it's more the infrastructure around running and reporting it I'd guess
<xnox> balloons: as long as utah boots ubiquity-cd with the right amount of disks, I can fake the rest of the setup I need on the disks, to exercise ubiquity.
<xnox> balloons: and as long as utah will let me reboot the vm, I'm fine.
<balloons> xnox, I already have ideas on how I would want to write such tests for long-term maintaince
<balloons> anyways.. this is like early xmas.. have to get through the work for this cycle first :-)
<xnox> balloons: maybe we should discuss this a bit further =) cause I had some ideas as well.
<xnox> balloons: are you at uds-r?
<balloons> xnox, yes
<robotfuel> I used an upstart job to start my xpresser script that ran through oem-config.
<balloons> mm.. your using pyatspi
<balloons> robotfuel, ok, so how's performance, given your taking physical screenshots? (I was wondering if you had something special to get x buffer access)
<robotfuel> balloons: export DISPLAY=:0
<balloons> xnox, yes I think we should discuss @ UDS.. but we could do mockups before that I'm sure
<balloons> ohh.. window manipulation is a must as well
<jibel> balloons, xnox did you look at https://launchpad.net/autopilot ?
<balloons> thanks for sharing robotfuel.. neat stuff
<balloons> jibel, yes I also know of autopilot, but I've not seen the latest stuff they have
<jibel> for UI testing I think it's a very valid option, not sure how mature glib support is but it's a great tool
 * xnox too many frameworks....
<jibel> and too few working correctly
<balloons> utah needs to bind them all :-)
<balloons> anyways, safe to say xnox something will happen with this next cycle
<balloons> dholbach is also working with pitti on similar things..
<xnox> hmm....
 * balloons goes back the conversions
<nagappan> xnox, ping ara / davmor2 / jibel to run GUI testing :-)
<balloons> whew, ok, I think most of the isotracker testcases are migrated now to the new dt/dd format
<balloons> this is an example: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/238/builds/24168/testcases/1301/results. Notice we have bolding and italics now for action, expected result
<balloons> let me know if anyone is finding old legacy testcases looking like this: This is a legacy testcase, content is only available here: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases
<balloons> plars, jibel ^^
<phillw> balloons: did you sort the typo out on
<balloons> auto-resieze?
<balloons> yea
<phillw> balloons: ignore, I hit return instead of delete!
<phillw> I've just replied to warren.
<phillw> i do think it is corrupt install media.
<phillw> looks like a respin for Desktop images is in the works.
<ade> Hey all, how's testing going?
<balloons> hello adam_g
<balloons> bah.. autocomplete
<phillw> hiyas ade
<balloons> hello ade
<phillw> lol.. DYAC :)
<ade> Hey, phillw, balloons
<ade> phillw: Updated my wiki with some basic info today! Nothing special but it's a start. Many thanks for setting that up for me again :o)
<phillw> ade: yvw, with the disapearance of the mentoring system, just ask if you want assistance on anything.
<ade> phillw: Cheers phill, that's very much appreciated.
<ade> Image almost burnt, then getting stuck into the beta 2 tests. Lot's of activity in the testcases during today which is very good to see!
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> ade: yeah, balloons has been busy doing the conversions to the new css theme :)
<balloons> let me know if you notice anything off on them
<ade> balloons: lol, should be ok today as have my testing head on :oP
<phillw> balloons: this could be fun, they've put off the desktop respins until tomorrow. Nice to see lots of testing time left for QA :P
<ade> Might have found a general bug already... or shall I say it found me! Plugged usb headphones in, switched to profile in sound manager, no sound... then push volume up to 25%, no sound.... push volume over 30%...
<ade> ubuntu-bugs bleeding ears
<yofel> did someone else notice that when you hover over a bug in some cases not the whole tooltip is visible in the browser window? Happens when I hover over the 'bugs to look for' list. http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/qa_tt.png
<balloons> yofel, yes
<balloons> actually there is a bug for it
<yofel> ok :)
 * balloons wonders why we didn't fix that in the lst round of updates
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1035503
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1035503 in Ubuntu QA Website "Bug description yellow boxes exceed browser window dimensions." [Low,Confirmed]
<yofel> feature ;P
<balloons> yea, it works for me, but I'm guessing if you have a smaller screen it could get cut off if the width isn't wide enough
<yofel> well, happens with firefox maximized to 1600px width here, so can't be that rare
<balloons> yofel, lol.. I have 2560 pixels
<yofel> ok, I can't keep up with that. Largest that I have here is 1920 ^^
<balloons> lololol.. works on my box ;-) not really, yea, but thanks for reporting
<balloons> njin!
<balloons> the man himself
<ade> balloons: New testcases are great and look great too
<balloons> glad you like them.. knome and stgraber were a big part.. as was everyone else who helped migrate them :-)
<knome> :)
<yofel> they do look nice indeed, nice work :)
<njin> balloons, hallo, it's too late, see you tomorrow
<njin> balloons, can you take a look at the bugs i've reported in the unity track, because I think that as usual ubuntu became unstable around beta2 release and i've got to refresh it '
<ade> Is there a way to report a bug during the install process? aka during the unity install process.
<ade> Can anyone reproduce this... press space during 'amber screen' > select language > then select 'Install Ubuntu' .... the following screen with select language installation is blank.
<ade> *'installation language' even
<ade> Oh, on Ubuntu 12.10 lol
<balloons> ade, what do you mean?
<ade> Am getting a blank ubiquity screen during install... the steps above recreate how I got to it in Ubuntu 12.10
<balloons> blank as in completely blank?
<balloons> no buttons? no text?
<ade> Has the language select list on the left, but the screen on the right is completely blank
<balloons> that sounds ok
<balloons> you have buttons?
<balloons>  suppose a screenshot would help here ;-)
<ade> screenshot coming up, 2 mins...
<ade> Newbie question... Best way to upload a screenshot??
<phillw> ade: I use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<phillw> then just pop the link on here :)
<ade> phillw: Thanks phill, not advisable to send files through irc then? Rick click on name and 'send a file'
<phillw> ade it's easier to just pop them on there, they autodelete after 14 days.
<phillw> I don't know if ubuntu have a version of their own outside of the wiki system.
<ade> Makes sense, I use pastebin a lot so imagebin makes a lot of sense lol
<ade> balloons: http://imagebin.org/229801
<balloons> ade, yep, that
<balloons> ahh.. I saw you dcc snow
<balloons> heh
<balloons> i think I auto bounce them
<balloons> so ade,that looks correct to me
<balloons> if your connected to the inet, you should see a note about the release notes
<ade> lol yeah tried. Ok then cool, always good to check first :o)
<ade> and yes, release notes text and links display ok with a inet connection
<phillw> balloons: can you quickly check if this is a general ubiquity issue "But there is a Ubiquity issue on the 'Preparing to Install Lubuntu Screen' the is plugged to a power source is missing" as per step 3 of http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1301/info
<balloons> phillw, ahh
<balloons> are you on a laptop?
<phillw> I am, but not got a recent image to test. it's come in via L-QA
<phillw> I'll pull in the lubuntu 64 bit tonight (it takes ~ 4 hours to grab an image)
<ade> Right that's me done for the evening. Managed to break out of the Ubuntu mandatory tests and do a couple (all-be-it, very easy) run-once tests. Thanks for your patience and advice, am starting to get to grips with the basics of QA testing!
<balloons> excellent :-)
<balloons> phillw, it will only show if the hw it's running on is indeed a laptop
<phillw> ade: great news, you will soon get the hang of it!
<phillw> balloons: then we need to edit the test case :)
<balloons> phillw, be my guest good sir
<balloons> you can see the new goodness in there
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> yeah, I'm on it... just dealing with a wiki-editor job :P
<balloons> thx phillw
 * phillw keeps fingers crossed :) (22:53:41) XXXXXX: Thanks though! If all goes well I'll never see you again :p
<phillw> balloons: edit done
<balloons> ty phillw
<wxl> am i the only one that finds the live session suggestion to "use and execute the default applications" kind of vague. are we supposed to follow some specific procedure? just open them?
<phillw> balloons: hopefully bug 1056473 is a real short lived bug :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1056473 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "On the screen Preparing to install FAMILY,Is plugged to a power source is missing." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056473
<phillw> wxl: the test once cases for lubuntu have not yet been started. they are planned! (Near the bootom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates ) :)
<xnox> phillw: how was it tested?
<xnox> it will only be visible in the power-source capable systems where we can detect this.
<xnox> e.g. real metal laptops, on which laptop-detect worked. Or for example I saw either VMWare or Oracle's virtualbox export laptop-mode/battery levels to the quantal live CD
<phillw> xnox: I have asked the OP to confirm if it was a desktop or laptop he was installing on. from my chat with balloons it would seem likely it was a desktop, in which case it was the test case that had the error.
<xnox> phillw: ok, let me peak at the logs.
<phillw> hence my comments on the bug.
<wxl> phillw: sooooooooo this isn't just generic for everything? i'm still confused about these new testcases. i guess i'll open every app
<balloons> wxl, the live session tests are really bad :-)
<wxl> balloons: so maybe i'll just do nothing XO
<phillw> wxl: when you have time, you will be taking the time to write test cases for lubuntu specific apps :D
<balloons> I gutted them mostly while converting to css and left basically a call to test
<wxl> omg thx phillw
<balloons> if you boot the live session now, the understanding is to play around and smoke test
<wxl> i have no clue how to test ibus, just for the record
<phillw> wxl: that is why I have pencilled in 13.04 for ours!
<wxl> ok system profiler is funky. seems to work but lots of empty dialogs
<phillw> not a snow-flake in hells chance of getting them done for 12.10 :)
<wxl> np np
<wxl> however it was you that got me all excited about the new tracker ad test cases phillw XD
<phillw> wxl: yes, we have a new system that can be updated and accepts user contributions. This is a major change to how things work!
<phillw> which reminds me, I have to update the instructions..... drat :P
<phillw> ahh well, 3 hours still remaining to grab the 64 bit lubuntu alternate iso. It's midnight here.... sounds like a good time to go to bed :)
<phillw> catch you all later!
<wxl> l8s
<phillw> balloons: can you check with riddel / scott to see if they're happy to use the alternate iso test cases for kubuntu. They are distro agnostic, so there shouldn't be a problem but I'd prefer one of them gave the okay.
<phillw> and now... for bed :D
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-26
<jmarsden> Anyone know when the respun images for Beta2 will land in iso.qa.ubuntu.com?  I'm about to try testing a server image, but it would be good to know when the desktop images will return.
<jmarsden> OK, I think queuebot just answered my question :)
<Claudinux> Hi, is there any known issue with the tracker notifications? I only received notification for ubuntu-i386 new iso, but not for other images I subscribed
<LuvLinuxOS> hi
<kanliot> sup man
<kanliot> let's say you join the qa team
<kanliot> what would you expect?
<kanliot> from the experience?
<LuvLinuxOS> I would like to learn more about Lubuntu and become a better programmer!  I lover this stuff and I really want to make a positive impact on a project.
<kanliot> well if you want to learn lubuntu you could join the wiki team
<kanliot> i suggested that you join the qa team
<kanliot> because there's some other people learning qa
<kanliot> and you could piggy back with them
<kanliot> to be honest, the #lubuntu channel is a bit empty this month
<kanliot> although we do try and answer general support questions there
<LuvLinuxOS> I am waiting on approval from the qa team, I would like to do testing as it is a vital step in any development project!
<kanliot> you might start with creating a wiki page
<kanliot> i for one would like to know if you are a native english speaker
<kanliot> your time zone, general technical profieciency
<kanliot> see mine @
<kanliot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kanliot
<kanliot> also mention your "project"
<kanliot> if you need help editing a wiki page, please aks
<kanliot> ask
<kanliot> you could be wiki.ubuntu.com/LuvLinuxOS
<kanliot> or wiki.ubuntu.com/YourName
<kanliot> your nickname is fine
<kanliot> although there are a lot of linux** people
<LuvLinuxOS> cool, I am viewing your page now!
<LuvLinuxOS> nice, we are about the same age and I am currently self-employed as well!!! I will create my wiki so that you I can share a little information also!!! Thanks so much for the reply and I look forward to working with you and the entire team!!!
<kanliot> good!  I'm not sure what you expect from the process, but if you have any questions please email me
<LuvLinuxOS> Thanks kanliot
<delta> hello, need some immediate help with ubuntu studio.
<kanliot>  !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<delta> test case says : Note the state of the 'Erase disk and install Ubuntu Studio' radio button     The 'Erase disk and install Ubuntu Studio' radio button should be checked. Click on the continue button (if there is only one hard disk in the system, the button should read 'Install now')     If there is only one hard disk, the installer should skip to the "Where are you?' screen. Otherwise, the 'Installation type' screen is display
<delta> My sys has only one hard disk. It doesn't read 'Install Now' as required and it properly jumps to 'Wherere are you' screen
<delta> can that be considered a bug?
<delta> I know, testcases are undergoing changes.
<delta> just confused whether it's a problem with testcase or a problem with the image
<kanliot> good question
<delta> any suggestions??
<kanliot> ignore it
<delta> okay. thanks!
<kanliot> move on
<delta> fine :)
<kanliot> email indiana jones, tell him we have some questions about his test cases
<delta> okay.
<delta> sorry to ask this, where can i get the email id of indiana jones?
<kanliot> uh bad joke
<kanliot> if you want to follow up
<kanliot> ping phillw when get comes into chat
<delta> k. thanks.
<Laney> ahoy
<Laney> can somebody remind me where the mapping of packages to teams for the release tracking page lives? and can I edit it?
<phillw> Laney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<phillw> and yes, you can edit it.
<Laney> I don't think that's what I'm looking for.
<phillw> do you mean the actual test cases?
<Laney> I don't mean anything about test cases
<phillw> hmm, not sure what you're seeking?
<Laney> jibel: perhaps you know?
<Laney> ISTR a spreadsheet
<kanliot> phillw you should scroll back see my convo with LuvLinuxOS
<jibel> Laney, this https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bryce/arsenal/2.x/view/head:/reports/package-team-mapping.csv ?
<Laney> sounds right
 * Laney thinks that should be team maintained
<astraljava> balloons: elfy will be my successor for Xubuntu stuff, effective immediately.
<elfy> ish
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> excellent choice
<balloons> :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons thinks it is fun, congrats elfy
 * smartboyhw means having elfy being QA release manager is fun
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> hi elfy
<elfy> so then balloons I've been getting back into testing these omap things - what is it actually for - the arm things or whatever they are called
<elfy> the end product is for ...
<balloons> elfy, un momento
<elfy> take as long as you like - I was just clarifying what I wanted to know :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, give me an explainiation for the latin un momento please:P
<balloons> it's spanish for 'a moment'
<balloons> un momento por favor is common even in english
<balloons> as a moment please
 * smartboyhw thanks balloons for Spanish:P
<phillw> sorry i missed QA meeting, my meeting was longer than planned then stuck in  a traffic jam for 30 mins to tavel ~ 1,000 meters :/
<smartboyhw> phillw: Some news for you
<smartboyhw> elfy is now Xubuntu QA Manager replacing astraljava
<elfy> phillw: some time today when you have a minute - spare me a few :)
<smartboyhw> I am now Ubuntu Studio QA (and Release) Manager "P
<smartboyhw> *:P
<phillw> elfy: now is a good time. Just caught up with IRC logs.
<smartboyhw> cya elfy phillw balloons nice testing everybody!:P
<elfy> bye
 * smartboyhw wonders if elfy is eager to see him leave:P
<balloons> pleasant dreams smartboyhw
<balloons> :-)
<smartboyhw> ;-)
<balloons> ok, so let's chat elfy :-)
<balloons> those arm things, yes
<balloons> the key is that ARM work the same as x86 chips.. meaning, we want the same experience on both
<balloons> you do want an ARM ubuntu laptop right? (I do!)
<elfy> aah right
<balloons> so the boards are development boards
<balloons> intending to help developers write against them
<balloons> and for us, to test against them :-)
<davmor2> balloons: No I want an amd64 bit laptop that lasts as long as an arm laptop
<elfy> right - that makes some sense now - it was just this thing about 3 inches square :D
<balloons> davmor2, ahh.. :-)
<balloons> well actually those have come a long way too
<balloons> I like having options
<balloons> options means we as a buyer win
<elfy> balloons: thanks - was not sure - am more sure now :)
<balloons> so yes.. that's why it's small, and open
<balloons> it's meant for tinkering and testing
<njin> balloons, hallo howdi ? all ok ?
<balloons> njin, good yourself?
<balloons> busy busy.. but in a good way
<balloons> good to be busy
<balloons> we're churning out stuff :-)
<njin> great then, that is exctasy
<njin> I'm a little tired, but ok
<balloons> Sto mangiando il pranzo :-)
<njin> just moving firsts steps on wayland (curiosity)
<njin> AAh you are learn9ng italian ?
<balloons> I'm sorry to hear you are tired.. don't work yourself into exhaustion
<balloons> ahh yes, wayland.. fun thing isn't it?
<balloons> njin, no, sadly I don't know any italien
<balloons> or how to spell it! Italian
<njin> lo
<njin> lol
<njin> have you planned something here '
<njin> ? in italy
<njin> much more i'm tired for the situation of the work here in Italy and for the future
<njin> is anxiety mine problem
<balloons> ahh yes.. I know it's not easy.. heck it's not easy anywhere
<balloons> I ended up going to Germany
<balloons> Italy was a bit too hard to get to this time around
<balloons> but I will get there :-)
<njin> Yes, Italy needs time
<ade> Evening all, hope testing is going well.
<balloons> howdy ade
<ade> Hey balloons
<ade> balloons: Great work on the css theme again by the way, I only just noticed y'day how the grey title holds the top of the screen as you scroll down the various iso testcase summaries, nice touch! Did spot a small problem tho.. :op
<balloons> sure -- what do you see?
<ade> balloons: http://imagebin.org/229916 - Very small problem admittedly, see at the top right of the screen, the title text is under the bug summary images instead of above?
<balloons> ade if you wish, file a bug on this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+filebug
<balloons> though I agree.. and it may not be possible to change it due to browser rendering
<ade> balloons: Ok, it's a minor issue so will raise it later on if I have time, doesn't really affect performance or clarity.
<balloons> right right.. I'm wondering as I said if it's just browser rendeirng or if we could change it
<ade> balloons: Am sure it can be changed, let me have a look in firebug and will see if a simple solution is available.. 5mins..
<phillw> balloons: when you have a chance to draw breath, can you ping me - Thanks.
<ade> balloons: Have a simple fix for the render issue if you'd like me to share? Only tested in firefox mind you.
<balloons> ade, awesome
<balloons> do you have an lp account?
<balloons> if so, I'll do you one further
<balloons> you can commit it :-)
<ade> Yes I do! Ok then, be it on my head lol
<balloons> ok, let me help then
<ade> fire away :o)
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website
<balloons> so what you do is branch that
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-qa-website
<balloons> then make the changes, then propose for merging
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/drupal7-rewrite/+register-merge
<balloons> if you need help setting up bzr and using it, lp has some tutorials
<ade> Ok... it's one line of code believe it or not but, am always up for a challenge so see how I get on :o)
<ade> baloons: May I add you as a reviewer when proposing the new changes??
<balloons> ade, best to add stgraber actually
<ade> balloons: no problem
<silverarrow> hi
<bdmurray> psivaa: can you tell me more about the steps to recreate bug 1056815?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1056815 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "'Could not restore packages from the previous install' error message when installed from live usb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056815
<phillw> hiyas silverarrow
<balloons> jouas
<balloons> hello
<balloons> so, I've been thinking more about kanilot's ideas
<balloons> did he get anywhere with posting them?
<psivaa> bdmurray, i got this dialog box popping nearly at the end of an installation started from live usb
<bdmurray> psivaa: and were you installing over an install? if so what version.  how was the live usb made?
<silverarrow> what is trouble with splash really?
<psivaa> bdmurray, the usb was made using dd, if that's what you ask and i *think i was installing side by side on those instances, i could confirm that if you'd want
<silverarrow> I need a new laptop it seems
<silverarrow> and this time I want the very best one
<silverarrow> not macbook pro, even if they are good
<silverarrow> and I want one with full Ubuntu support, hardware acceleration and all
<phillw> silverarrow: there are two joined, but slightly different issues... 1) kernel change 2) x-org change. that they both happened together has taken a while to settle out.
<noskcaj> Why is there a beta build with no testcases?
<silverarrow> yeah, the kernel and xorg change will improve os, but seems to need a real attempt to make all run fine
<phillw> silverarrow: the good news? We know that you CAN install PPC, it just needs some tweaking.
<silverarrow> great
<silverarrow> I want to do it now
<bdmurray> psivaa: yes it would be good to know the steps you took to produce the bug
<silverarrow> it is all about tweaking and rebuilding packages I suppose,
<psivaa> bdmurray, ok i assumed the message was because of live usb installation, so i did not really look into if its on a side by side install, but ill confirm that tomorrow
<phillw> noskcaj: for the issues which arrived between the A3 being out there & the B1 arriving, with two critical components changed it has taken a while for the extremely limited number of PPC testers to be able to report bugs that can pooled together instead of a lot of bugs saying different things, but all affected by the same two facts.
<phillw> silverarrow: follow the PPC-FAQ, you will have an working installation.
<silverarrow> downloading beta
<silverarrow> ;-)
<silverarrow> have the ppc-faq been updated then?
<silverarrow> I have been reading that page up and down several times
<phillw> silverarrow: yes, as have the bug reports.
<silverarrow> not lately though
<phillw> bug 1040544 is now invalid and will be marked as such, it is an x-org bug.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040544 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer dialog does not come up on PPC" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040544
<silverarrow> so it was x-org all the time?
<phillw> silverarrow: sadly not, it is a combination of a kernel change and x-org. Either can provide a fix so it appears, but getting an x-org fix for ppc is a less risky path than a full kernel respin that may cause regressions to all the other architectures.
<silverarrow> several bugreports on that one I think
<silverarrow> and I will likely get a system at least arguable running well?
<silverarrow> respin? what?
<phillw> silverarrow: the guys are reporting back that following the PPC-FQA that they are getting quite happy machines.
<silverarrow> which is the best way to do testing
<silverarrow> I mean, a system that at least runs some what
<phillw> for liveCD, use Greg's proposed fix - that will hopefully be landing in the test case shortly (as soon as I receive it). that is the removal of splash. The one for 'black screen after re-boot following installation' requires the x-org file to be put in.
<silverarrow>  sorry, that is me  logging in double
<phillw> having the parameter for PPC set to nosplash I'm hoping is not a big job.
<silverarrow> are there any hope to get the clever guys to look at the broken packages?
<silverarrow> the packages that was broken in 12.04 I  mean
<silverarrow> some of them where soo close to work
<psivaa> bdmurray, i could confirm that it's not a side-by-side installation, its a fresh single install started from a live session
<bdmurray> psivaa: and is there a previous install on the system? I also asked for a file in the bug report
<phillw> silverarrow: for the kernel, hopefully as it is accross distros (also affects red hat based systems such as CentOs, Fedora etc). It was only at the end of last week that the parts of jigsaw started to fit together and I've just had a crazy busy week with RL stuff.
<phillw> bug 1043518
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043518 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043518
<silverarrow> that is the real bug we have been struggeling with?
<silverarrow> nice to have it sorted out finally
<silverarrow> exiting when beta is coming a long
<phillw> it lands nicely with the fix proposed by Greg, as you can see, it is something of a minefield. But I'm hopeful we can get that fix in for PPC. That is if Colin does not hire an assisination squad have have me deleted from www.earth :P
<phillw> In the mean time, do it manually.
<ade> balloons: Have done as you instructed, bzr dwnld later, ssh key generated and uploaded, downloaded source files but cannot find the CSS files anywhere? Are they held at a dif location??
<balloons> ade, yikes I hope I didn't mislead you :-)
<phillw> balloons: some good(ish) news, it appears there is a fix at kernel level... Bad news? I don't think 12.10 are shipping with it :'(
<phillw> i chased bug 1043518 through to https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=857300
<balloons> ade, one sec and let me go looking
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 857300 in kernel "Graphical environment doesn't appear or appears corrupted on certain NVIDIA adapters with plymouth 0.8.7" [High,Closed: errata]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043518 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043518
<ade> balloons: no probs, I know you're more than busy
<balloons> btw 'Install (entire disk with lvm and encryption)' has landed :)
<phillw> balloons: there were a couple you wanted me to do, but the functionallity was not yet there. If they are now, poke me & I'll download the iso tonight.
<balloons> phillw, what do you mean?
<balloons> phillw, refresh my memory
<balloons> i'm apologize as usual :-)
<balloons> k, ade, having a loo
<phillw> I think it was lvm / encryption etc. but that the iso had not been spun so I could not check the instructions...
<balloons> ok, well it's up.. only in ubuntu desktop for now
<phillw> about last Friday? (seems like last year!)
<balloons> pretty much
<phillw> good that they're up... one less thing nagging at the back of my mind.... Death by pecking is a possibility this release :P
<silverarrow> kernel fixes, can they be launched later in an update?
<silverarrow> or is it to many major adjustments that has to be made?
<silverarrow> I can`t find the new additions on the faq page?
<silverarrow> ppc faq page
<phillw> silverarrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64#Other_links
<silverarrow> oh there, thanks
<phillw> silverarrow: as we now have a lubuntu dev with actual harware, once he finishes screaming and is allowed out of the sanitorium for mentally infirm he will hopefully be better placed to find exactly what area a bug should be reeported to.
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> poor guy
<silverarrow> it looks good for lubuntu
<silverarrow> I am glad
<silverarrow> there are a few of us ppc users
<silverarrow> is?
<phillw> he is a lubunteer... and I'm sure having a piece of PPC kit for testing will not send him insane (Although I am expecting some 'interesting' emails from him... He and myself do email quite honest opinions on things :P )
<silverarrow> good
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> I am all for using the latest xorg and kernel though
<phillw> silverarrow: and whilst no use for 12.10, the kernel issue does seem to have been addressed. I'll ask the PPC guys to test it out post Beta 2.
<silverarrow> it often pays off if possible
<silverarrow> I see
<phillw> from what I see, it solves the radeon issue.
<silverarrow> I think debian benefits from having lubuntu users too
<silverarrow> even if it souds like to hit ubuntuers over the head with something hard
<phillw> correction.. nvidea...
<silverarrow> why do people respond to emails at the bottom ?
<silverarrow> I`m not familiar with the nvida issues
<silverarrow> you should write any reply at the top !!!!!!
<phillw> silverarrow: all testers help eachother. It is an unwriiten rule. I run my *buntu's mainly in a VM on a CentOS system. I also run Chromium daily build, some days are better than others :P
<silverarrow> yeah, but you one of the clever guys
<silverarrow> I`m a mere mortal
<phillw> but for laptop testing, I can boot into my other hard-drive which is 100% Lubuntu and can run CentOS in a VM.
<silverarrow> which means beta 2 seems to be my limit for testing
<phillw> silverarrow: I can assure you that I am not. I just read the manuals, follow blog posts and learn :)
<silverarrow> if you ever posted on the debian forum you would now, you get ignored if you mentions ubuntu
<silverarrow> or hit over the head
<silverarrow> i am reading up on all I can too
<silverarrow> it seems to sink in after a few rounds with the stuff
<silverarrow> slowly
<phillw> I have been made aware of the fact that they have 'different' culture on their forums to the snarling, saliva dribbling staffers and members on the ubuntu forum... no offence elfy :P
<silverarrow> lol
<phillw> silverarrow: one of the reasons I'm so passionate about writing stuff up to the wiki area is that I need to frequently check something out.
<silverarrow> I`m not kidding with the debian forum
<silverarrow> !!
<silverarrow> which is great for the faq page
<phillw> I've never had the dis-pleasure to be on there. After a couple of people told me about their experiences it went down tothe bottom of my list of areas to visit and say 'Hi' on :)
<phillw> Fedora, I'm told, can also be sharp with people. I use the CentOS area.
<silverarrow> I once had a arguably half mental guy chase me all over freenode,
<silverarrow> I had picked him up in the fedora channel
<silverarrow> telling me i should just leave all linux distros for good, it would never work on my computer
<silverarrow> it was a bit weird
<silverarrow> all in the past now
<silverarrow> is there a way I can get the b43 package for quantal on a usb for
<wxl> someone tell me i'm wrong but doesn't this suggest that if you run ppc to live and then run the installer from the desktop, the live session should actually have the b43 package and so the wireless should work? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/lubuntu.quantal/live
<phillw> wxl: what version does it say is installed?
<wxl> phillw: i dunno, but i was trying to answer silverarrow's question above
<phillw> as am I, but then he vanished!
<phillw> the one I see for Quantal is http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/multiverse/base/firmware-b43-installer
<phillw> it is possible that either the Live-CD seed does not pull that one, or that the installer seed does not. I would need someone to confirm the issue. If the LiveCD is okay and the installer seed is not, then it should be a very easy bug to squish :)
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=b43-fwcutter
<wxl> 1:015-14
<phillw> wxl: I don't see b43 onhttp://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/lubuntu.quantal/desktop
<phillw> It'd need to be followed up for the lubuntu-desktop meta package to see if it is on there.
<phillw> wxl: seems we have a respin in progress!
<wxl> well i'm just baffled about these seeds phillw
<wxl> i THINK i understand tho
<wxl> the "desktop cd" as we think about it is really desktop+live
<wxl> cuz look at the desktop and show me where you see ubiquuity
<phillw> wxl: I'm about nodding terms with them. I must REALLY set up a wiki page with where all the seed files are held to be more easily found (it is on the wiki area somewhere!)
<wxl> i bookmarked it XD
<wxl> i think we really need to get a good grasp on these tho
<wxl> is there a mailing list or irc channel specific to the seeds?
<wxl> or a team or something?
<phillw> so, does the lubuntu-desktop meta package call in the b43?
<phillw> wxl: it would be via L-QA mailing list (the devs also 'live' on there).
<wxl> well no
<wxl> the "live" task does :)
<phillw> then it is an easy fix :)
<phillw> Julien just needs to add it to the seed file.
<wxl> the lubutnu-desktop?
<phillw> if the b43 is not being called, then it does need to be called. That is a seed file issue & Julien is the one best to sort it out.
<wxl> interesting: ubuntu.quantal/live does NOT have b43cutter or any of the other networking utilities
<phillw> is it in their meta package?
<wxl> nope
<phillw> thenit deffinately one for Julien to look into :)
<phillw> *then it is *
<wxl> also i'd like to know why packages.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to list anything but amd64 and i386? ;)
<wxl> for example, here's one we know exists:
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=quantal&arch=powerpc&searchon=names&keywords=firefox
<phillw> I'm assuming that he has taken the two weeks off, so no fix for B2. but if silverarrow has the PPC hooked up via ethernet, he can go grab it from multiverse. That was going to be my suggestion to him to see if that solved the issue. If it did, then it needs simply adding to the seed file.
<wxl> and it can be [powerpc] if no one else needs it
<phillw> b43 is needed by more than just ppc
<wxl> well there y ago
<phillw> get him to raise a bug against lubuntu-meta re: b43 if you see him before I do.
<wxl> what i'm confused about is this: if it's in live, shouldn't booting into the live session provide wireless connectivity?
<phillw> Julien can then take a look as to why it is on Live-CD and not on desktop. chances are it was a simple oversight.
<wxl> well i'm gonna post a message to the list
<phillw> I *think* what silverarrow is saying is that b43 works in LiveCD but fails when installed.
<wxl> ahhhhhh
<wxl> now that makes sense
<phillw> But, as he vanished, I am only 'assuming', which is a dangerous game!
<wxl> it would never get installed in desktop
<phillw> never ASSUME, as it makes an "ASS' out of 'U" and "ME".
<wxl> :)
<wxl> doesn't seem like it's restricted anymore
<wxl> (which it shouldn't be)
<phillw> nope, it got moved to multiverse, I think for 12.10 which may explain how it got missed.
<wxl> sta is still in restricted
<wxl> which doesn't make sense
<wxl> it appears the change to multiverse is retroactive
<phillw> they only get moved when they remove the copyright stuff.
<wxl> goes all the way back to hardy without being stricted
<phillw> changes can be requested, lots of nagging to those parties who are holding back on making them GPL releases is the way forward.
<wxl> well it was big news there for a bit
<phillw> nvidea drivers are one case I do recall from my forum days :)
<phillw> wxl: I so love this status report... we should get it onto the Bug system as 'where is it up to' instead of triaged ... ""STALLED" means... that whatever code has been written is accumulating color and texture similar to that 3 week old slice of pizza in your fridge."
<wxl> hah
<wxl> so i'm thinking
<wxl> there is no drivers specified on desktop
<wxl> or core for that matter
<wxl> i, in fact, have no idea how the drivers are installed
<wxl> i've looked in minimal and standard (ubuntu) and nuttin
<phillw> I simply lack the knowledge to do anything other than read them. The little I do know is that if something is missing from the seed (which has happened in the past), it is fairly easy for Julien to correct it.
<wxl> well
<wxl> i need to confirm now with silverarrow
<phillw> b43-installer has been in multiverse since natty
<wxl> where'd you find that?
<phillw> From dim and distant memory, it would pop up after installation under 'hardware drivers' where the system said that it had found some hardware for which drivers were not installed.
<phillw> I also remember that you do NOT install the modem one, as it invariably knocked out sound :)
<wxl> XD
<phillw> wxl: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/pm/firmware-b43-installer
<wxl> for some reason (i suspect our dns cache) i can't connect to that page
<phillw> actually, maverick, the one before!
<phillw> wxl: http://pastebin.com/z9JXahrr
<wxl> isn't hardy < maverick?
<phillw> yes, but I said natty, which is > maverick :)
<wxl> yes but i said hardy a million lines ago XD
<phillw> I..J..K..L..M..N..O..
<wxl> i forget; it's late there
<phillw> it is nearly 1 am, and I've had a busy day!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-27
<phillw> wxl: until silverarrow can confirm what he is seeing, I cannot ask the release team to look at the seed files.
<wxl> that's the wall i ran into, phillw
<phillw> that and the fact I have nagged the living daylights out of them on areas where I'm a n00b, I don't want to push my luck before I have gotten the answers to what they will ask me :)
<phillw> Bring back Julien :D
<kanliot> go to sleep phillw
<phillw> I'm not sure if he will laugh or cry in desperation at my attempts to have a 'technical' conversation with the -release team... It certainly has been a steep learning curve!
<phillw> kanliot: I'm planning that... a long one.. for week after 12.10 is released.
<kanliot> PPC is for the macs
<kanliot> there. i said it
<wxl> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang
<phillw> kanliot: which like so much other well working hardware has been tossed aside in the rush for profits and for people to be forced to buy NEW stuff :P
<kanliot> i remember back in the day, you had to spend $3000 to get a horrible computer that would be outdated in 1 year
<phillw> kanliot: and now it only takes 3 months... it's called progress.
<kanliot> naa
<kanliot> pc's are cheaper than they have ever been
<phillw> there are blade servers happily running 10.04, and will do for years to come.
<kanliot> i only wish you were as happy as your blade servers
<kanliot> cheer up pal!
<wxl> now it's phones
<wxl> carriers/mfgrs want to push the latest/greatest
<phillw> I don't have any, but I have in the past chatted to at least one guy who has them at his school, he was so grateful that lubuntu came along in the nick of time. The school could not afford new kit (not 1st world country), and lubuntu 'made a difference'.
<wxl> they don't want users of old phones to get the latest updates that are being developed
<wxl> other machines with ubuntu and with the same little converter? if so,yeah, that's not to be expected
<phillw> they're out of luck with me... i was gutted... after over 12 years loyal service my Nokia 3330 finally expired.
<kanliot> here in the USA they will spend thousands on new hardware, but refuse to give teachers or librarians a $.05 raise
<wxl> try other ports?
<wxl> oops sorry wrong channel AGQAIN
<wxl> i hope they push ics up to my lg lucid
<phillw> kanliot: I decided to be adventurous and bought a http://www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/nokia-6021.htm
<phillw> not quite as bomb proof as the 3330, but a darn nice fone for what I need it for :)
<kanliot> i remember how upset you got when i said i burnt up my rasperry pi
<wxl> how the hell did you do that?!
<wxl> good god, man, what's wrong with you?!
<wxl> :)
<kanliot> you were convinced that i denied some kid out there an education by destroying my pi
<phillw> kanliot: how did you manage to that?
<wxl> indeed
<kanliot> well the hard drive was the loudest thing in the room, so i put it in a styrofoam box.  and it overheated to at least 60 C, at which point the pi died, but it turned out that the drive was fine, just a worthless power supply
<wxl> O_O
<kanliot> the drive is still too loud, or it would be turned on now
<phillw> hmm, maybe a quieter hard drive is on your Christmas list?
<wxl> those little rubber condom things do wonders
<kanliot> or i can just run debian in a vm, and pretend i'm hacking on the pi
<wxl> hah
<phillw> not quite the same as actually hacking the pi though!
<phillw> I'm still bemused as to why Canonical decided not to support it. but, that's life!
<kanliot> i find the pi annoying because if it's slow scrolling speed
<kanliot> it's really quite slow
<phillw> kanliot: then you never actually used a ZX80?
<kanliot> slower than my C64
<kanliot> and slower than an apple II
<phillw> shipped with insufficent RAM to display a whole page in terminal!
<kanliot> ?
<phillw> benonsoftware: I thought you meant that.. kanliot killed his :/
<phillw> kanliot: benonsoftware's PI has just arrived.
<kanliot> remember lulinuxos?   he posted on lubuntu-users asking to join
<phillw> My 1st was an Atari 800XL
<kanliot> i got him to build his wiki page, a tremendous sucess IMHO
<kanliot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LuLinuxOS
<wxl> zx80
<wxl> sweet
<kanliot> LuvLinuxOS, you there?
<phillw> kanliot: yeah, I did see the scroll back. always good to have a newcomer
<phillw> UnderControl: hiyas... kanliot managed to kill his R-PI
<wxl> http://www.pouet.net/prodlist.php?platform[]=ZX%20Spectrum enjoy!
<wxl> also good ones here https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=zx+spectrum+demo&oq=zx+spectrum+demo&gs_l=youtube.3..0l3.5348.6874.0.7042.9.9.0.0.0.0.81.450.9.9.0...0.0...1ac.1.t9J1m__Vf78
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> http://is.gd/GENtgD
<UnderControl> Kanliot how did you manage that? O.O
<kanliot> well the hard drive was the loudest thing in the room, so i put it in a styrofoam box.  and it overheated to at least 60 C, at which point the pi died, but it turned out that the drive was fine, just a worthless power supply
<kanliot> the pi actually survived, even though i almost tossed it out, i figured it couldn't be the PSU, since it was only a day old, bought new online
<UnderControl> Kanliot it uses a micro USB for charging, right?
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> i bought the cheapest one
<phillw> kanliot: for your hard-dive, get hold of one of these .. http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/120738767650?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla It does SATA, IDE, PATA, 3.5" disk drives, DVD-RW devices etc. I love mine and others who've bought them also speak highly of them. Matters not if it is a 5.25" clunking olde worlde IDE hard disk, or the new 2.5" laptop SATA drives.... Just connect it up!
<UnderControl> Kanliot cool, I'm getting that today
<phillw> UnderControl: don't buy the cheapest one :P
<wxl> i got one of the newertech ones
<UnderControl> Phillw yeah :P
<wxl> http://www.newertech.com/products/usb3_universaldriveadap.php
<wxl> clearly more expensive
<wxl> maybe i got ripped off who knows
<UnderControl> Kanliot I got my RPi one hour ago
<phillw> wxl: it is the newwer version, I guess as it is USB 3
<wxl> yeah that's kind of nice tho i have no machine that can make use of it (yet)
<phillw> which Is why I bought the usb 2 one :P
<phillw> most likely why the price now is a lot lower than what I paid 18 months ago!
<phillw> But, I have two of them & am very happy :)
 * UnderControl wonders what the first project for his RPi should be.
<phillw> yikes!... nearly 2am... I was heading to bed at mid night!... catch all you good folks later :)
<UnderControl> See ya Phillw
<UnderControl> I'm heading out to buy some things for my RPi, see everyone later.
<noskcaj> is it possible to do the ppc testing in a virtual machine?
<jmarsden> noskcaj: Yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64 (I have not tried this!)
<LuvLinuxOS> Hi All
<kanliot> wb
<LuvLinuxOS> sup kanliot
<kanliot> doing major changes to the wiki
<kanliot> could use help checking links
<kanliot> or just looking for major bugs
<LuvLinuxOS> what type of help
<kanliot> just click on things, see if it takes you to the wrong place
<kanliot> hold on 10 mins
<LuvLinuxOS> no problem
<kanliot> you don't have a 12.10 box do you?
<kanliot> or a 12.10 vm?
<LuvLinuxOS> no but I can get one going
<kanliot> 1 thing at a time i guess
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> im bad that way
<LuvLinuxOS> yes
<LuvLinuxOS> that is cool though
<elfy> morning - trying to put results against Xubuntu Beta2 on the tracker - the Desktop and Post - installation tests are both marked as archive - nowhere for people to put their results
<knome> balloons, hey!
<smartboyhw> gema: Can I PM you?
<gema> PM?
<gema> smartboyhw: it depends on what PM means :P
<astraljava> Prime Ministress.
<gema> astraljava: x)
<smartboyhw> gema: er "/query'
<smartboyhw> astraljava, XD
<gema> smartboyhw: sure
<gema> astraljava: I like to be prime ministressed x)
<astraljava> I know you do. :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<gema> elfy: are you going to UDS?
<elfy> gema: nope - wish I was or could have
<gema> elfy: ok, because I was going to sign you up for some utah training
<gema> elfy: I am going to organise some runs after UDS if you are interested
<elfy> and hi gema - just been shown the utah stuff - was confused till I realised it wasn't a LoCo somewhere :)
<elfy> gema: yep I will be interested indeed
<gema> elfy: hi, nice to meet you :D
<elfy> :)
<gema> elfy: so they idea is : we are moving our current automated tests to utah and are planning to be running them like that after uds
<gema> that means that there will be public runlists that you can use to run the same tests we are running for ubuntu
<gema> anywhere if utah can run
<gema> you don't even need jenkins for the scheduling, you could use cron
<elfy> ok
<gema> elfy: it's still work in progress, but we are aiming at getting there by UDS
<gema> elfy: we can provision bare metal and VMs already, now we are working on ARM provisioning
<elfy> right - will there be a session at uds that I can pad into ?
<gema> elfy: we are going to be running several training sessions if I can get them scheduled
<elfy> gema: nice - so theoretically I could set it up to do xubuntu and arm testing ? is that the case
<gema> elfy: I could ask for one of them to be recorded if that helps
<gema> elfy: we are not there yet, but working towards it, yet
<elfy> gema: that would be good
<gema> yes
<gema> elfy: the test cases we have are very simple for now, but they are the smoke testing we are using for ubuntu
<gema> which the very list installs a preseeded system and boots and runs some stuff
<gema> elfy: then you could add more scripts if you wanted to test more
<gema> that's up to you
<gema> elfy: and we could use them too :o)
<elfy> :)
<smartboyhw> :O
<gema> I will keep elfy and smartboyhw in my list of people interested on running utah soon
<smartboyhw> :D
<elfy> k - cheers - I'm elfy just about everywhere, LP etc
<gema> elfy: ack
<gema> elfy: for those of you who cannot attend UDS we'll run some hangout sessions to get you guys up to speed
<gema> the more different setups we run the tests on, the more bugs we'll flesh out, it's a win/win
<smartboyhw> ;)
<gema> smartboyhw: thanks for your PM :P
<smartboyhw> ;P
<gema> astraljava: see? I am learning the jargon now!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<astraljava> Heheh. I'm not sure whether that's good or not. I liked my version better.
<smartboyhw> astraljava, oh is it?:P
<astraljava> smartboyhw: You'd be amazed how far flattery will get you. :D
<elfy> that would be good gema - anything that has information will be good :)
 * gema gives astraljava some utah vouchers
<smartboyhw> astraljava, I need to look the word flattery in th dictitoinary LOL
<astraljava> Whee! See?
 * smartboyhw thinks that it is time for astraljava to update his wiki:P
<astraljava> Err... I don't seem to have any.
<smartboyhw> astraljava, I found your wiki :P
 * smartboyhw found it when doing a members page for testcase admins
<knome> astraljava, wikipage :P
<astraljava> Yeah, well I didn't find it. :)
<knome> astraljava, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/astraljava
<smartboyhw> LOL
<astraljava> Ahh... I somehow figured it was under my actual name.
<smartboyhw> :)
<astraljava> Done.
<smartboyhw> astraljava, :)
<smartboyhw> Emergency call: Anyone want to help test the Ubuntu Studio i386 and amd64 builds?
<patdk-wk> hmm, I'm going miss another testing cycle
<patdk-wk> getting ready to leave on a week vacation soon today
<balloons> patdk-wk, ahh.. we'll be here when you get
<patdk-wk> :)
<balloons> back.. there will still be the final iso. no worries! :-p
<wxl> after all that complaining and whining about oversized isos and misbehaving openfirmware preventing usb boots, i finally get some dvd+rws and the ppc daily won't even get to x or a terminal. sheesh. :)
<balloons> wxl, I believe phillw has an answer for that
<balloons> the ppc currently is waiting a kernel or x fix.. I believe the fix is coming via kernel
<wxl> balloons: i saw his email about some upcoming changes
<balloons> regardless, there is a workaround
<balloons> you need to pass boot parms
<balloons> it should boot fine then
<wxl> oh? i must have missed that
<wxl> you aren't at all aware of where i would find that information are you?
<wxl> just point me in the right direction and i'll search for it
<balloons> the lubuntu mailing list hAS IT
<balloons> in the discussion threads
<balloons> if you can't find it, I'll look
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#What_yaboot_parameters_should_I_use_for_graphics_problems.3F
<balloons> wxl, ^^
<wxl> ah old info
<balloons> video=ofonly
<wxl> yeah i see the cross reference on qa
<wxl> however the symptoms people there are describing seem somewhat different than what i've got but i'll give it a shot
<balloons> k, gl
<wxl> danke
<phillw> hi wxl is the iso still oversized?
<wxl> oh i dunno phillw i just put it on a dvd+rw
<wxl> it's well below that XD
<phillw> _infinity was going to put them on a diet, but it did get a bit crazy the last few days of B2.
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i have to see if the video=ofonly thing will fix my woes
<wxl> i have a suspicion it won't
<wxl> the behavior i saw was unlike any other "video problems" i've had before
<phillw> I've just spotted that Julien is back. No doubt he has to spend 3 days catching up with his emails.
<wxl> so where are we at on this b43 thing?
 * wxl will point out that in booting last night, dmesg popped up b43 missing errors as i've been accustomed to in the past, which makes me really wonder
<phillw> I'm awaiting to have a chat with Julien. It is most likely an oversight on the seed list.
<wxl> i did give a go at the 20120926 daily btw, not the beta2
<phillw> but it needs him to confirm.
<phillw> wxl: the guy looking at bug 1043518 I'm hoping may look at the other issue for us. It does seem that trying to fix via 'X' may be a nightmare compared to a tweak to the kernel.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043518
<phillw> it has been reported across other distros, but under different bug reports. I did have a go at herding them up for the kernel team.
<phillw> the ubiquity bug, is in fact a duplicate of 1043518 now as the ubiquity one has been corrected.
<phillw> balloons: do you know who is QA liasion for Edubuntu?
<balloons> phillw, you can direct edubuntu stuff to stgraber..
<phillw> thanks.
<phillw> stgraber: I'm not 100% on this, but I have a sneaking suspicion that bug 1011828 is in fact a manifestation of bug 1043518 - It has similar properties ... nvidea and a failure to display a screen on boot with the 12.10 kernel.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1011828 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Session failed to load with 12.10 kernel on 12.04 test" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011828
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043518
<phillw> stgraber: I can mark it as a dupe, with a note to the OP asking that he wait for the kernel fix to come out and retest if  you'd like.
<stgraber> I don't see anything specific about Edubuntu in there, so I don't really care :)
<phillw> stgraber: look at "Upgrade Edubuntu amd64" http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/238/builds :D
<stgraber> I know it's been reported while doing Edubuntu testing but the bug itself doesn't have anything specific to Edubuntu so I don't care
<stgraber> it'd have happened just as well on clean Ubuntu
<phillw> it has :)
<phillw> again reported completely differently (they blamed 'X'), I had that one looked at by the kernel guy and he was certain enough to say it was a dupe. I don't want to keep nagging him :P
<phillw> I'd rather he spend the time fixing the bug than answering my questions :D
<leadsled> balloons, how much time left is there on Ubuntu 12.10 beta2 testing?
<balloons> leadsled, it's out
<balloons> well.. most everything is ready
<balloons> let me link you to release notes
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<leadsled> ok, balloons thanks
<phillw> balloons: you should have stayed on L-OT, just to have a giggle at the logs... two bash scripters are having a great time discussing the horrendous hacks they have written and honing down a script that will work for 13.04 :)
<balloons> lol
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-28
<silverarrow> heard anything on the dailies
<silverarrow> ?
<kanliot> sup silverarrow
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> it`s almost sad to leave 12.04
<smartboyhw> Hi:P
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, you mean when the new dailies will be built?
<silverarrow> no, more like feedback fromt testing
 * smartboyhw is not understand what silverarrow is saying then:P
<silverarrow> hm
<smartboyhw> feedback from testing what do yuo mean silverarrow ?
<smartboyhw> *you
<silverarrow> well, there have been new issued regularly ?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, new what?
<silverarrow> brb, update with restart
<smartboyhw> OK
<xnox> I'd like to add a testcase to Ubuntu Desktop Mandatory
<xnox> or possibly run-once
<xnox> Install (reinstall) & Install (upgrade)
<xnox> basically bug 1056571 and bug 1050562
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1056571 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "Missing "reinstall" option when installing same version of Ubuntu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056571
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1050562 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "Upgrading Ubuntu 12.04.1 from iso isn't given as an option" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050562
 * xnox is a bit confused how'd we managed to release all of these milestone images without these options =)
 * xnox is fixing this now.
<xnox> oh and server images as well, as they are also affected.
<balloons> xnox, :-) So the image should have these options now?
<xnox> balloons: after partman-auto is uploaded the next server images and all alternates will get the reuse option (in place upgrade/reinstall)
<balloons> kk
<xnox> balloons: after my ubiquity fix is uploaded with new partman-auto embedded the desktop images will get the reuse option (in place upgrade/reinstall)
<xnox> balloons: but...... how did we not notice this earlier =)
<xnox> balloons: and is it ok to add just a test case?
<balloons> xnox, ? on the how and why we arrived at what we arrived at
<balloons> and yes we can add a testcase. This cycle was about rounding up the tests we do have and seeing what
<balloons> is what
<balloons> I'd like to enhance and change how we test ubiquity
<xnox> balloons: do we have uds-r session about it?
<balloons> not yet, but indeed we will
<balloons> however, I don't want to necessarily wait until uds to talk about it or do some work on it.. we'll see what can be squeezed in
<balloons> xnox, btw, I did add your 2 testcase requests to the list to work
<xnox> balloons: awesome =)
<balloons> xnox, do you the tool jibel mentioned besides xpresser?
<xnox> balloons: autopilot? no.
<balloons> yea.. I know about autopilot.. I thought there may have been somehting else
<jibel> balloons, ldtp ?
<balloons> ahh jibel :-) perhaps.. thank you
<xnox> well ldtp is the first one, it's based on a11y frameworks.
<xnox> and there were mago python binding on top of ldtp but they are old / not maintained any more?!
<xnox> and ubiquity is not fully a11y
<xnox> unity is not a11y at all....
<xnox> so pure ldtp / a11y based testing will not do, as you just would not be able to do it.
<xnox> the xpresser - will break every time there is a change to the theme?
<nagappan> xnox, yup
<nagappan> xnox, it also based on the app you are planing to automate
<nagappan> xnox, in VMware, we run tests in Unity mode as well for VMware Workstation and Player without any issues
<nagappan> xnox, I guess davmor2 had success in automating his app (ubuntu-software-center)
<xnox> nagappan: do you automate on the host or guest? I think it would be perfect if xpresser could run on the host -> automating e.g. installer running in the VM
<xnox> otherwise i'd have to presseed the desktop cd to install xpresser and start that up somehow =/
<nagappan> xnox, we automate both, but the guest VM, was pre-created
<xnox> nagappan: ok. And you click stuff in the VM? interesting.
<nagappan> xnox, we are now in the process of integrating Sikuli with LDTP, which will create VM from scratch
<nagappan> xnox, yup, the reason is LDTP will run in the guest, so we can run the remote commands
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-29
<kanliot> this makes twice grub updates have kicked my machine to a grub recovery.  I'm speechless.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-09-30
<silverarrow> where is powerpc iso for beta 2?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, for Lubuntu?
<silverarrow> yes, lubuntu and ubuntu
<silverarrow> I can only find server edition
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, I think Lubuntu has none.......
<silverarrow> so, daily still
<silverarrow> I got a different impression from the email list
<silverarrow> I have the daily
<JasonO> phillw: pm?
<phillw> JasonO: sure
